# Where are you on the transport network?



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm at Tebay service (southbound) on the M6. 

Traffic moderate. Weather fair but windy. 

These are my favourite motorway services. There's none anywhere in these islands to compare, in my view. (Though if we include A roads, the Ralia reststop on the A9 beats it for scenery and food).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 30, 2017)

it's a bank holiday weekend.  i am avoiding the transport network.  there is an absence of traffic in my front room, and i'm sure there is some weather out there.

have fun.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 30, 2017)

I've only just got dressed, so not aware whether there is any traffic going on outside either.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it's a bank holiday weekend.  i am avoiding the transport network.  there is an absence of traffic in my front room, and i'm sure there is some weather out there.
> 
> have fun.


I'm picking up Mrs LR from a sudden visit to her mother (who is ill). I was planning to return tomorrow but am returning later today to avoid tomorrow's traffic.

It's a 600 mile round trip. I'm hopped up on double espressos.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 30, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> sudden visit to her mother (who is ill)



that's most inconsiderate of her, being ill at a bank holiday weekend...


----------



## maomao (Apr 30, 2017)

Cut off from the rest of the country as in order to bring us crossrail TFL have decided to shut down our perfectly good (in fact brilliant) railway for _every fucking bank holiday weekend this year_.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 30, 2017)

Hope you have a safe and uneventful journey danny la rouge


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm a few feet away from where the signal box of upper Sydenham station used to be.  

Unfortunately the station was decommissioned In 1954 due to dwindling numbers that never recovered from the diminishing popularity of Crystal Palace as a tourist attraction, and the high level line of the South Estern and Chatham railway through this part of the world no longer exists.  

On the plus side, they wouldn't have built my estate if they hadn't closed the station, so...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm having lunch at a cafe on the A107


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 30, 2017)

Just passing Whittlesea on a Crosscountry train.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm just pulling into Wakefield train station. It's a nice day, and I've been listening to lovely tunes for the journey. 20 mins left


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 30, 2017)

Just passed through Manchester Piccadilly - there are some trains in the station if that helps danny la rouge


----------



## baldrick (Apr 30, 2017)

Getting a tram to Birmingham city centre


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm on the Chiltern back from visiting mum for weekend.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2017)

Knutsford now. Don't usually stop here but traffic getting heavy and fancied another coffee. Weather greyer.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 30, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Knutsford now. Don't usually stop here but traffic getting heavy and fancied another coffee. Weather greyer.



Stop off in Manchester and I'll take you on a pub crawl.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm in Tebay northbound now.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 30, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm in Tebay northbound now.



Turn around and head back to Manchester, so I can get you hammered and tie you to a lamppost in a compromising position.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 30, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> View attachment 105691 I'm at Tebay service (southbound) on the M6.
> 
> Traffic moderate. Weather fair but windy.
> 
> These are my favourite motorway services. There's none anywhere in these islands to compare, in my view. (Though if we include A roads, the Ralia reststop on the A9 beats it for scenery and food).



Used to stay in the hotel there years ago for work, lovely place.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 30, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> These are my favourite motorway services. There's none anywhere in these islands to compare, in my view.



Have a crack at M5 Gloucester

Google Maps: Report Inappropriate Image


----------



## kebabking (Apr 30, 2017)

Another vote for tebay...

Gloucester services are run by the same people who own tebay and it shows.

The Services at Abington on the M74 used to be really good - the food was at tebay standard, and it has a Burger King for hurried eating - but the food has degraded to standard motorway services level...

danny la rouge - massive big ups fella, I often do a similar trip (Worcester - Glasgow - Worcester) and I could never do up and back in one day. I regularly go up to Glasgow really early, spend the day and then drive down to Carlisle or Penrith and stay the night, but I'm shagged out by then...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 30, 2017)

kebabking said:


> Another vote for tebay...
> 
> Gloucester services are run by the same people who own tebay and it shows.



Ooh yes, with websites and everything!

Gloucester Services | M5 Services | Farmshop | Gloucester Jobs

Tebay Services | UK M6 Motorway Services | Westmorland Ltd


----------



## kebabking (Apr 30, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Ooh yes, with websites and everything!
> 
> Gloucester Services | M5 Services | Farmshop | Gloucester Jobs
> 
> Tebay Services | UK M6 Motorway Services | Westmorland Ltd



Yeah, ok, you've got me - I'm Kebabking, and I've never touched a woman...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 30, 2017)

kebabking said:


> Yeah, ok, you've got me - I'm Kebabking, and I've never touched a woman...


I wasn't being sarcastic - I didn't know and then was genuinely excited


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 30, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> View attachment 105712 I'm in Tebay northbound now.


The southbound side is better IMO (you can drive out by the hotel onto a local road and swap sides )

I'm back home now, but I was parked here earlier (just to the left of this shot):








My car looked slightly out of place


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm home safely now. Return trip was good. Fine driving weather, good clear road most of the way. 

The teen has been drinking tequila and chopping garlic on the breadboard without washing it. But that's teens.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 30, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


> The southbound side is better IMO (you can drive out by the hotel onto a local road and swap sides )
> 
> I'm back home now, but I was parked here earlier (just to the left of this shot):
> 
> ...


What were you doing, delivering sandwiches to Field Marshal Haig and his staff as they planned the next big offensive?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Turn around and head back to Manchester, so I can get you hammered and tie you to a lamppost in a compromising position.


Would love to have done the first bit. I've never got hammered in Manchester before (though I have been hammered in Manchester, but the hammering was accomplished elsewhere).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 30, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Would love to have done the first bit. I've never got hammered in Manchester before (though I have been hammered in Manchester, but the hammering was accomplished elsewhere).


Have you been buying things through likesfish's Amazon account?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Have you been buying things through likesfish's Amazon account?


It was before Amazon. But I can't furnish you with much of a story as most of the details are unavailable to me.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 30, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


> The southbound side is better IMO (you can drive out by the hotel onto a local road and swap sides )
> 
> I'm back home now, but I was parked here earlier (just to the left of this shot):
> 
> ...


Did you pay homage to the silver swan?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 30, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Did you pay homage to the silver swan?


I saw it doing it's thing


----------



## a_chap (May 1, 2017)

Gloucester services on the M5 is a holiday destination in itself...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 1, 2017)

The Newcott Chef on the 303 near Honiton was the finest stop on the road network, was sold in 2010 and became a Route-something American diner. Still pretty good tho.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 1, 2017)

a_chap said:


> Gloucester services on the M5 is a holiday destination in itself...


I've been down the M5 many times. How come nobody told me about Gloucester services before!

I usually wait til Exeter services, which are a shit hole. I feel cheated.


----------



## kebabking (May 1, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The Newcott Chef on the 303 near Honiton was the finest stop on the road network, was sold in 2010 and became a Route-something American diner. Still pretty good tho.



There's an 'OK diner' (there's an idiot name if ever I heard one..) on the A49 at Leominster - quite good actually, and excellent with little Sproglets. Burgers are very good.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 2, 2017)

I found a services on the A1 last year where a cup of tea was still something like 70p. Truck stop type place, all Formica and shit old school signage. Fuck Waitrose.

I do think there should be a law stating that places more than 100m from the motorway aren't allowed to call themselves services though. If it's more than one roundabout away I start getting in a bad mood.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 3, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The Newcott Chef on the 303 near Honiton was the finest stop on the road network, was sold in 2010 and became a Route-something American diner. Still pretty good tho.




It's called Route 303 now, of course


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2017)

a_chap said:


> Gloucester services on the M5 is a holiday destination in itself...


_Award-winning _Gloucester Services, if you will

A service station near Bristol has been named as one of the best in the UK


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 17, 2017)

Doing the North Wales and return run on a regular basis for *some* years now ...
Plus been doing some long runs for both work and private purposes, all over the place. Ranging from Inverness, Oban, Peterhead back down to Brighton / Weymouth via Norwich / Harwich and a lot of locations in between ...
On that basis: Tebay and Gloucester rank very highly in my estimation - but I will often make a slight detour to find somewhere that is *not* a motorway service station for a break and food.
This will probably give away my age - and get me ridiculed - but in years gone past I had quite a soft spot for the original "Little Chef" chain, ie when it was part of TrustHouseForte (but certainly not their current and recent incarnations).


----------



## a_chap (Oct 17, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Award-winning _Gloucester Services, if you will
> 
> A service station near Bristol has been named as one of the best in the UK



They should add "eye-wateringly expensive" to "award-winning".


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 17, 2017)

a_chap said:


> They should add "eye-wateringly expensive" to "award-winning".



Its a bit weird.  Its more middle class farmers market than service station. My g/f's parents will down that way and they often go down there to do a bit of shopping, apparently the meat is very good.  I found myself in there the other day and found just buying a coffee a baffling and surprisingly difficult experience.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 17, 2017)

Just passing through Ardwick station.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## weepiper (Oct 17, 2017)

On a number 11 bus in Edinburgh. Just passing the Scott Monument.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 17, 2017)

weepiper said:


> On a number 11 bus in Edinburgh. Just passing the Scott Monument.
> 
> View attachment 118004



Not sure whether my view was better or worse than yours...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 17, 2017)

somewhere in east berkshire on a train that is 11 minutes late due to operational cock up somewhere.

can't be bothered to take a picture of the murkiness


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 17, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> somewhere in east berkshire on a train that is 11 minutes late due to operational cock up somewhere.
> 
> can't be bothered to take a picture of the murkiness



I don't know - I'm sure Slough looks acceptable in the dark.


----------



## OzT (Oct 20, 2017)

If I can't sleep at night, or sometimes even just for the sake of it early evening if I haven't been drinking, I take a drive down to Cobham services on the M25. It has a nice outdoor area overlooking a pond/lake with fountains and birds and things, a nice wood and a train line, an occasionally a train phutting along with lights on on a moonlit evening, pure romance, peac e, calm and serinety


----------



## newbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Where on the transport network? still stuck in the eighteenth century.  The last investigation was the attempt, never realised, to make a water link between the Bristol Channel at Bridgwater and the English Channel.  They got as far as Tiverton and the Exe valley but then didn't pursue a link to the ship canal for Exmouth. Instead they started but didn't finish a route towards Chard and the Axe valley aiming for Seaton.  Railways came along and the various waterborne projects were abandoned, leaving their only their handworked marks on the landscape.

The next one is probably the River Stort Navigation, built to get malt into London.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 20, 2017)

a_chap said:


> Gloucester services on the M5 is a holiday destination in itself...



I enjoy asking the staff there if they sell organic, hand-reared artisan petrol.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 20, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> I enjoy asking the staff there if they sell organic, hand-reared artisan petrol.




For only £14.99 a litre they'd get you some direct from the farmer


----------



## A380 (Oct 25, 2017)

Eurostar terminal St Pancras waiting for the 1058 to Brussels to depart.


----------



## A380 (Oct 25, 2017)

Brussels Midi


----------



## A380 (Oct 25, 2017)

Amsterdam Centraal


----------



## Corax (Oct 25, 2017)

Currently?

Mornington Crescent.

Fuck knows how I got here.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2017)

Astbury


----------



## A380 (Oct 30, 2017)

Adelstrop.

Birds are a bit noisy though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 30, 2017)

Wilmslow


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 30, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Wilmslow


Are you standing on a corner?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 30, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Are you standing on a corner?



Yes, busily touting my wares.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 30, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yes, busily touting my wares.


Such a fine sight to see, I'm sure.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 30, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Such a fine sight to see, I'm sure.



Naturally.


----------



## A380 (Nov 3, 2017)

Stockport. Yay.


----------



## A380 (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## xenon (Nov 3, 2017)

Just leaving St Pancras on way to Ramsgate. Copasetic.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2017)

xenon said:


> Just leaving St Pancras on way to Ramsgate. Copasetic.


walked through St Pancras station about 30 minutes ago


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 3, 2017)

Birmingham Fucking New Street.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 3, 2017)

A380 said:


> Stockport. Yay



Did you admire the mighty brick erection?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 8, 2017)

Alderley Edge


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2017)

Clapton station


----------



## bimble (Nov 9, 2017)

(Windermere, end of the platform heading towards .. everywhere else. )


----------



## hash tag (Nov 10, 2017)

Stuck in traffic on M1 heading north, near woburn me thinks. Traffic is at a standstill in fact.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 10, 2017)

A380 said:


> View attachment 119509 View attachment 119510


Nice pair of class 20s on the railhead cleaning train there


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2017)

Paddington Station ...its a bit busy


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 13, 2017)

Just left London Victoria on a train  ~20 minutes ago. They're giving away tubs of Muller Rice if anyone is interested.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Just left London Victoria on a train  ~20 minutes ago. They're giving away tubs of Muller Rice if anyone is interested.


they were at kings x last week, I know someone who managed to get about 30 of them , clearly a big fan of rice pudding


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 13, 2017)

marty21 said:


> they were at kings x last week, I know someone who managed to get about 30 of them , clearly a big fan of rice pudding


Lol! I only grabbed the two. One for me and one for someone else.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2017)

Adlington. It's dark so I can't see what it looks like.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 13, 2017)

South Bermondsey. Kill me now


----------



## sealion (Nov 13, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> South Bermondsey. Kill me now


My place of birth! (not the station)


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 13, 2017)

My mum used to work near there, at Peek Freans


----------



## sealion (Nov 13, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> My mum used to work near there, at Peek Freans


So did mine and me sister. Soon to be converted into yuppie hutches


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2017)

sealion said:


> So did mine and me sister. Soon to be converted into yuppie hutches


(((((sealion's ma and sister))))) dreadful news


----------



## sealion (Nov 13, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> (((((sealion's ma and sister))))) dreadful news


Yeah, The developers are passing Bermondsey off as zone 1 living because it's on the doorstep of the city  Zone 2 don't look good on the glossy brochures knocking around in estate agents offices in china. There won't be much physical history left of London soon. Some lovely buildings being knocked for no reason other than money. Cunts


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2017)

sealion said:


> Yeah, The developers are passing Bermondsey off as zone 1 living because it's on the doorstep of the city  Zone 2 don't look good on the glossy brochures knocking around in estate agents offices in china. There won't be much physical history left of London soon. Some lovely buildings being knocked for no reason other than money. Cunts


Dickens no longer filmed in London as so little early nineteenth century architecture left


----------



## sealion (Nov 13, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Dickens no longer filmed in London as so little early nineteenth century architecture left


Shad Thames was used for some settings in Oliver twist. Always film crews about in Bermo/ Borough high street when i was a kid. Clink street now littered with fucking Coffee shops.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Lol! I only grabbed the two. One for me and one for someone else.


I grabbed 3


----------



## A380 (Nov 14, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Dickens no longer filmed in London as so little early nineteenth century architecture left


So at least there’s one good thing about development then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2017)

A380 said:


> So at least there’s one good thing about development then.


if only that were the case. there is now greater 'churn' of buildings as those of recent construction have increasingly brief lives. i used to work in a building near aldgate east which was built in the 1970s and has now been torn down and a new block of flats built on them. the buildings in dalston square are expected to have lives shorter than 20 years. when they're replaced i doubt their successors will have a lifespan longer than that. and apart from it all being shit building it has the greater failing of being plug ugly to boot.


----------



## A380 (Nov 14, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> if only that were the case. there is now greater 'churn' of buildings as those of recent construction have increasingly brief lives. i used to work in a building near aldgate east which was built in the 1970s and has now been torn down and a new block of flats built on them. the buildings in dalston square are expected to have lives shorter than 20 years. when they're replaced i doubt their successors will have a lifespan longer than that. and apart from it all being shit building it has the greater failing of being plug ugly to boot.


 Often being pug ugly, or at least dull, is a design criteria. If you have a site strategy of redevelopment every 20 years you don’t want an architectural gem that might get listed and bugger up the plan.


----------



## A380 (Nov 15, 2017)

B F NS


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 27, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 121485



Porto?


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 27, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Porto?


Yep. Visit it quite a bit with family over there, like the relatively compact layout & general efficiency of the place, let down a bit today by the fucking mess BA had made of our booking which meant an hour and a half at check in while they tried to sort it out, only just making it onto the flight.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 27, 2017)

I liked Porto very much when I went there, especially a large graveyard which had little houses filled with coffins, which is a bit odd I guess.


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 29, 2017)

Spoiler: In case anyone wants to hazard a guess



Southampton docks


----------



## A380 (Dec 1, 2017)

Budapest metro line 1. It’s like a half scale model of the New York subway and makes trains n the Waterloo and City line seem huge. It’s brilliant.


----------



## A380 (Dec 2, 2017)

Bratislava Station


----------



## A380 (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## planetgeli (Dec 2, 2017)

A380 said:


> Budapest metro line 1. It’s like a half scale model of the New York subway and makes trains n the Waterloo and City line seem huge. It’s brilliant.
> 
> View attachment 121914



Been on that. Know what you mean.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 2, 2017)

A380 said:


> Budapest metro line 1. It’s like a half scale model of the New York subway and makes trains n the Waterloo and City line seem huge. It’s brilliant.
> 
> View attachment 121914


You should try the glasgow subway.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 2, 2017)

A380 said:


> B F NS



As it should be known for ever more.  

It would look a lot better if they painted the ceiling - all that dark concrete caked with diesel fumes makes it look terrible.  Perhaps decorate it with psychedelic patterns and copious numbers of disco balls.


----------



## bimble (Dec 2, 2017)

A380 did you get to look around Brno? (Its where my dad’s from and I’ve never been)


----------



## A380 (Dec 2, 2017)

bimble said:


> A380 did you get to look around Brno? (Its where my dad’s from and I’ve never been)


Sadly no. The central area looked really nice though. The industrial suburbs more ‘industrial’.


----------



## A380 (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## A380 (Dec 5, 2017)

It doesn’t really fit here: but at Dresden Station they have little conveyor belts for your bags on the stairs! Is this new all over Germany?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 5, 2017)

Nice idea, but...Why don't they just have escalators where you can stand with your bag next to you?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 5, 2017)

I think I've seen those things in German (and other countries') stations for some years.

It's obviously less costly and disruptive to install a small conveyor belt than an escalator which takes up loads more space and is much more complex.


----------



## A380 (Dec 6, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Nice idea, but...Why don't they just have escalators where you can stand with your bag next to you?


The weird thing is, at Dresden anyway, they do. It’s a fairly standard underpass under the tracks with two ways up to each platform. One with escalators and one with stairs and these conveyers. I was sad enough to take a video of my bag BTW, but I can’t post it.

But even cooler was the automatic lift/funicular railway at Meissen. Like the one by the Millenium bridge but up 200 ft in about 50! (See my sad post on the funicular thread...)


----------



## A380 (Dec 8, 2017)

I’m not getting off today though. And my train is 62 minutes late and the wifi isn’t working. So much for Teutonic efficiency.


----------



## Cornichon (Dec 8, 2017)

It's not an exception. That happens all the time.
You can be glad that wifi was available at all - even though it wasn't working. And that the trip wasn't cancelled due to 'unforseeable maintenance work' that lasts about two days because a tree had fallen on the tracks somewhere. 
In fact... 62 minutes isn't too bad for their standards.

Deutsche Bahn are not what you'd call customer friendly. They somehow don't seem to find it necessary to include the comfort of travellers into their company policy.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 8, 2017)

10 or 20 years ago DB were possibly the best operator in Europe. It seems no more, sadly. I don't think they are really any better than the service we get in the UK, much as the standard indignant british rail traveller likes to proclaim "this would never happen in Germany/France" whenever anything goes wrong.
DB are also in the process of making a bit of a mess of their freight operation in the UK, as far as I can tell.


----------



## A380 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hamburg container port.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2017)

Bethnal Green


----------



## A380 (Dec 11, 2017)

Gare du Nord


----------



## Sea Star (Dec 11, 2017)

I was there in 1993. I asked for a beer while I waited for my train - and thought it was a chance to give my O level French a bit of an airing.

The man served me an orange juice!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 11, 2017)

Sea Star said:


> I was there in 1993. I asked for a beer while I waited for my train - and thought it was a chance to give my O level French a bit of an airing.
> 
> The man served me an orange juice!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2017)

A380 said:


> View attachment 121945


I had a holiday in Brno in the early 90s , loved the place


----------



## A380 (Dec 15, 2017)

Madrid Purerta de Atocha.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## 2hats (Dec 15, 2017)

9.5km up approaching St Petersburg at around 260 m/s.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 16, 2017)

Reading Station


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 16, 2017)

Not headed towards Carmarthen on the A40 because that would require moving the jackknifed juggernaut from the road and the car (not mine) from the hedge. Treacherous conditions here after overnight rain and then a freeze has produced black ice everywhere. Everyone is now driving at 15mph and pedestrians are ice skating without skates. I should have known it was bad when I couldn't scrape the half-inch of ice off my windscreen without the aid of boiling a kettle. And yet I still drove into town to buy breakfast things. Madness.


----------



## A380 (Dec 16, 2017)

2hats said:


> 9.5km up approaching St Petersburg at around 260 m/s.


Wifi on the plane?


----------



## 2hats (Dec 16, 2017)

A380 said:


> Wifi on the plane?


Now at 33kft over the Pacific ocean in the vicinity of Guam. Going to have a ringside seat if Kim sets off a firework tonight.


----------



## A380 (Dec 16, 2017)

Just keep one eye closed so the flash doesn’t completely blind you for the landing.


We are living in the future. I’m at the Alhambra in Spain cracking jokes with someone I’ve never met six miles in the air half way round the world.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 16, 2017)

I've got CNN on live on one of the displays in front of me for a heads up. Hoping for just a test really so I can get a good view of the re-entry vehicle dynamics 

e2a: obligatory holiday bandwidth wasting photo...


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 16, 2017)

Reading Station  again 

Now with darkness and reflections


----------



## a_chap (Dec 17, 2017)

I think this is called "mixed mode travel".

 

Either way, it was bloody cold.


----------



## JimW (Dec 22, 2017)

Waiting for the 942 home outside Shaoyaoju underground station this morning. About twenty miles by bus from here back to the village.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 26, 2017)

Not on the passenger network, but if the various authorities can get their shit together, in a few years it might be. I've been waiting about 35 years for it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## kebabking (Dec 26, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 124024



Tart.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 26, 2017)

M1 Southbound.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 26, 2017)

A14.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 26, 2017)

kebabking said:


> Tart.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 26, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 124027 View attachment 124028



Have a lovely holiday mate.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 27, 2017)

On a fairly empty 254 heading towards Stamford Hill


----------



## A380 (Dec 27, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 124027 View attachment 124028


You look a lot younger than I imagined...


----------



## kebabking (Dec 27, 2017)

A380 said:


> You look a lot younger than I imagined...



And such a potty mouth to..

I'm very impressed that Bahnhof Strasse manages to run a busy business while also keeping the notoriously difficult gymnastics and key stage 2 plates spinning.

Bit jealous tbh, I've never flown like that...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 27, 2017)

1st isn’t the norm for us, just got a deal that was better than we’d normally pay for business, it was OK, very similar to business except all the staff from the moment you hit the first wing at Heathrow are really, really nice to you. I can see why people get addicted to it, but I doubt we’d be able to find such a good deal again and paying for four tickets means the deal has to be very good indeed!


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 28, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 124024



The lounge team staff member in that depiction is so relaxed her bra has become detached and is strangling her neck. While she exists in a wind tunnel.

Jealous? A bit. Mind you I spent an hour on the M25 today.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## teuchter (Dec 30, 2017)

Sunrise, approaching Corrour Summit, Rannoch Moor


----------



## teuchter (Dec 30, 2017)

Calmac Mallaig to Armadale


----------



## bimble (Dec 30, 2017)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 124215


I don't understand - is that a train where the tubular metal chairs are just sitting on top of the carpet ?
Also something very unfortunate seems to have happenened to your camera.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 30, 2017)

bimble said:


> I don't understand - is that a train where the tubular metal chairs are just sitting on top of the carpet?



The bar car of the Scottish sleeper train, was probably packed until the photographer arrived.


----------



## bimble (Dec 30, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse sod that,  show me the BA embroidered pyjamas.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 30, 2017)

bimble said:


> Bahnhof Strasse sod that,  show me the BA embroidered pyjamas.



BB1 With a pair on her lap for ya...


----------



## bimble (Dec 30, 2017)

OMG for some reason i imagined them being white but this is loads better. This is important , like our post-brexit passports: Are they black or are they a very dark navy blue?


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 30, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> BB1 With a pair on her lap for ya...
> 
> View attachment 124257



BB1 obviously more self-conscious/camera shy (teenager?) than BB2.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 30, 2017)

Dark Navy Blue, just like the proud old passports...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 30, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> BB1 obviously more self-conscious/camera shy (teenager?) than BB2.



Yep, you can tell she’s a teen from the iPhone on top of the jim-jams...


----------



## teuchter (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## teuchter (Jan 17, 2018)

bimble said:


> I don't understand - is that a train where the tubular metal chairs are just sitting on top of the carpet ?


Yes, the lounge car of the Highlander sleeper train. Home to an altogether different class of passenger than tacky airport lounges.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 17, 2018)

Euston for my sins. Thankfully heading back to civilisation in the North.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 17, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Euston for my sins. Thankfully heading back to civilisation in the North.


You southerners and your quaint idea of "north".


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 17, 2018)

teuchter said:


> You southerners and your quaint idea of "north".



Shut it you woad-besmeared barbarian.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 18, 2018)

Macclesfield.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 29, 2018)

The refurbed Nottingham station is truly quite splendid.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 29, 2018)

.


----------



## A380 (Feb 1, 2018)

teuchter said:


> .View attachment 126301


I once had to wait there for just short of two hours. In the rain. Orient Express it was not.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 12, 2018)

Staten island ferry terminal


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 13, 2018)

On the Highline park


----------



## JimW (Feb 14, 2018)

On the G355 from Beijing to Xiamen, doing 300km/h! After many years of successfully avoiding the madness of the New Year mass visit home am off to the inlaws pretty late in the game. New high speed rail network is much lower stress though, and not oversold like the old days. Also there on same day when it used to be nearer two.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 14, 2018)

JimW said:


> On the G355 from Beijing to Xiamen, doing 300km/h! After many years of successfully avoiding the madness of the New Year mass visit home am off to the inlaws pretty late in the game. New high speed rail network is much lower stress though, and not oversold like the old days. Also there on same day when it used to be nearer two.


 

Pics needed.


----------



## JimW (Feb 14, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Pics needed.


Took one to post with that but phone won't let me upload. Still on the train, balmy evening just crossing into Fujian.


----------



## JimW (Feb 14, 2018)

Been chatting with people in same seats and just been with one bloke to see his cousin who has a first class seat/bed thing in a very fancy compartment. Three times the cost of my ticket, which was equivalent of just under a hundred quid for 3000 odd kilometers. Older express trains half that again and would have taken one despite extra journey time but this time of year you go with what you can get.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 16, 2018)

JFK terminal 1


----------



## A380 (Feb 16, 2018)

Thames clipper to work.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 16, 2018)

UFO over Portcullis House there.


----------



## A380 (Feb 16, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> UFO over Portcullis House there.


I think it was Mogg being dropped back after the holidays.


----------



## bimble (Feb 18, 2018)

I must have been through Kentish Town tube station about a thousand times but today’s the first time I noticed how pretty this old clock is (on northbound platform).


----------



## A380 (Feb 20, 2018)

bimble said:


> View attachment 127726 I must have been through Kentish Town tube station about a thousand times but today’s the first time I noticed how pretty this old clock is (on northbound platform).


Proper “there’s something in my eye” clock.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 20, 2018)

Crewe


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 20, 2018)

Abington services. I once saw Kim Wilde in Starbucks here.


Edited to change spelling of Abington (which autospell seems to have put a d in).


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 20, 2018)

Nobody famous here today so far.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Voley (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm crossing The Tamar, leaving Cornwall and going into Devon. Nice day, bit chilly. No buffet car. I'm starving.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 21, 2018)

On the bank of the River Tone


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 21, 2018)

Just passed Heaton Chapel.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Feb 25, 2018)

On the Transpennine Express on the way to Leeds somewhere near to York.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 4, 2018)

The future.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 10, 2018)

Between Westbury and Reading. Oh, the excitement


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 11, 2018)

Reading Station


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 13, 2018)

Somewhere in England. Quite where I have no idea as it's pitch black outside.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm in fucking Bracknell bus station because I'm a fucking idiot who caught the wrong bus home from my new workplace at Legoland Windsor.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 22, 2018)

In deepest Zone 4. Viewing with some incredulity the monitor that is telling me the next tube north isn’t for 16 minutes. 16!!! Haven’t had that sort of wait since catching a frequent bus service in Leeds.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 22, 2018)

NoXion said:


> I'm in fucking Bracknell bus station because I'm a fucking idiot who caught the wrong bus home from my new workplace at Legoland Windsor.


 How the fuck did you get all the way to Bracknell before you realised something was wrong?


----------



## NoXion (Mar 22, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> How the fuck did you get all the way to Bracknell before you realised something was wrong?



Funnily enough, I was reading Urban75 on my phone.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 22, 2018)

NoXion said:


> Funnily enough, I was reading Urban75 on my phone.


You live in Windsor don't you?

That would mean you took the bus from the wrong side of the road


----------



## NoXion (Mar 22, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> You live in Windsor don't you?
> 
> That would mean you took the bus from the wrong side of the road



No, I live in Slough. When taking the bus from the Legoland staff entrance, buses going both directions stop at the exact same stop.


----------



## A380 (Mar 26, 2018)

NoXion said:


> No, I live in Slough. When taking the bus from the Legoland staff entrance, buses going both directions stop at the exact same stop.


Please tell me buses from the legoland staff entrance look like this:


----------



## A380 (Mar 30, 2018)

Bordeaux St-Jean on the top deck of a TGV just waiting for them to split the train before carrying on South.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 2, 2018)

Going nowhere on this road...


----------



## chilango (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Supine (Apr 2, 2018)

Today. Heading darn'sarrff.


----------



## A380 (Apr 6, 2018)

Montauban having just left Toulouse heading north back to the UK...


----------



## chilango (Apr 6, 2018)

The Long Mynd is looking fine in the sunshine. Must go walking there one day...


----------



## teuchter (Apr 6, 2018)

Strange name for a lamp post.


----------



## a_chap (Apr 6, 2018)

That's no lamp post - it's the local gibbet.

They don't mess about in Church Stretton you know.


----------



## A380 (Apr 6, 2018)

Bordeaux.


----------



## Supine (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm here...


----------



## A380 (Apr 6, 2018)

Supine said:


> View attachment 132097 I'm here...


East Midlands Parkway?


----------



## A380 (Apr 6, 2018)

Gare du Nord.


----------



## Supine (Apr 6, 2018)

A380 said:


> East Midlands Parkway?


 nailed it


----------



## kebabking (Apr 7, 2018)

A premier Inn in Scotland's central belt.

M6 was hideous all the way up, weather was grim, and cunts everywhere with no lights. Can't even be arsed to get a takeaway, it's burger king time...


----------



## A380 (Apr 8, 2018)

kebabking said:


> A premier Inn in Scotland's central belt.
> 
> M6 was hideous all the way up, weather was grim, and cunts everywhere with no lights. Can't even be arsed to get a takeaway, it's burger king time...


If you wanted to stay in a decent hotel you should have joined the RAF.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 14, 2018)

Dublin airport. It's not snowing - the windows are filthy


----------



## a_chap (Apr 17, 2018)

My jet-set lifestyle takes me to some exotic locations you know...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 18, 2018)

Long wait for a train tonight...


----------



## A380 (Apr 26, 2018)

Just outside Selby...


----------



## A380 (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## A380 (Apr 26, 2018)

Leeds. Not a gem of a station.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 27, 2018)

A9 near Dalwhinny.


----------



## JimW (Apr 27, 2018)

Took that 942 bus into Beijing again today and on the way back saw a kestrel by the side of the expressway.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 5, 2018)

WiFi works under the sea


----------



## A380 (May 5, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> WiFi works under the sea
> 
> View attachment 134470


Did you sign up for that undesea VR cartoon thing?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 5, 2018)

No, just went to Paris, was able to send emails and post pictures under the channel. How???


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> No, just went to Paris, was able to send emails and post pictures under the channel. How???


Leaky feeder, I expect.

ETA: Yep.
Channel tunnel rings in mobile phone services for travellers to France


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 5, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Leaky feeder, I expect.





not sure i would want anything leaky in the channel tunnel, thanks all the same


----------



## iona (May 5, 2018)

Some _stupid_ fucking twat just jumped the barriers and ran across the tracks, right in front of a train speeding through without stopping here


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2018)

Southampton Central Station


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2018)

Middlesbrough Railway Station (shithole). There’s a bouncer on the train


----------



## A380 (May 6, 2018)

Inner harbour mouth and Coastwatch control point Great Yarmouth. There’s a few ships in today.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Supine (May 7, 2018)

599 bus - Windermere


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Supine (May 7, 2018)

Now on a shambolic Virgin train to London. Loads of people standing and nobody happy.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 7, 2018)

The company leaves a lot to be desired today...


----------



## Spymaster (May 7, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The company leaves a lot to be desired today...
> 
> View attachment 134673


He's posting the same thing


----------



## sealion (May 7, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The company leaves a lot to be desired today...
> 
> View attachment 134673


He should be on a budget airline,,,,


----------



## planetgeli (May 7, 2018)

Supine said:


> shambolic Virgin train .



Tautological.


----------



## teuchter (May 13, 2018)

Just changing direction in wembley freight yard


----------



## teuchter (May 14, 2018)

Dalwhinnie


----------



## teuchter (May 16, 2018)

U1547 Glencannich road


----------



## teuchter (May 17, 2018)

The Caledonian Canal


----------



## teuchter (May 17, 2018)




----------



## teuchter (May 18, 2018)




----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Spymaster (May 18, 2018)

London City Airport


----------



## Pickman's model (May 18, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> View attachment 135687
> 
> London City Airport


yeh, it's your turn to clean the plane's arse isn't it


----------



## A380 (May 18, 2018)

North entrance to the Chanel Tunnel.


----------



## planetgeli (May 18, 2018)

A380 said:


> North entrance to the Chanel Tunnel.



Is it sponsored now?


----------



## A380 (May 18, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> Is it sponsored now?


Yes, all Five of them.


----------



## A380 (May 18, 2018)




----------



## A380 (May 18, 2018)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 135649


I was late today, with my suitcase, so would have been at Blackfriars about 825...


----------



## teuchter (May 19, 2018)

A380 said:


> I was late today, with my suitcase, so would have been at Blackfriars about 825...


Like ships in the night.

I set off from St Pancras around then so we must have passed in a tunnel somewhere around Farringdon.


----------



## A380 (May 19, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Like ships in the night.
> 
> I set off from St Pancras around then so we must have passed in a tunnel somewhere around Farringdon.


Like a very short version of Brief Encounter...


----------



## A380 (May 19, 2018)

A380 said:


> View attachment 135776 View attachment 135777


Apparently Lille Station is the old Paris Gare du Nord. They moved it here when they built the current one.


----------



## A380 (May 20, 2018)

Automated Metro. Forerunner of the DLR.


----------



## Supine (May 25, 2018)

Bye bye Sheppey


----------



## rubbershoes (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Dogsauce (May 26, 2018)

Trains are a fucking shambles south of the river today, bustituted here from Surrey Quays & bustituted on to North Dulwich. Think I’ve already missed one bus since one pulled in just short of the stop, driver peered curiously at the queue then drove off. No signs/info at the bus stop telling you which replacement services stop where...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 26, 2018)

rubbershoes said:


> View attachment 136390



When I used to get the train to school I remember the posters adverting that Winnersh Triangle was soon to be opened as a new station on Network Southeast. Feel quite ancient now.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 26, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> When I used to get the train to school I remember the posters adverting that Winnersh Triangle was soon to be opened as a new station on Network Southeast. Feel quite ancient now.



The station looks old so you are definitely ancient


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 26, 2018)

Wiki tells me it opened 32 years ago


----------



## A380 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Supine (May 28, 2018)

I can see a submarine from this train...


----------



## bimble (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## A380 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## A380 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Spymaster (Jun 29, 2018)

A380 said:


> View attachment 139397


I hope you have a lovely time. 

On the way back you should cuddle with Jack and open a bottle of cider.


----------



## A380 (Jun 29, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I hope you have a lovely time.
> 
> On the way back you should cuddle with Jack and open a bottle of cider.





Close, a tin of Stella. But Jack just slapped me.


----------



## A380 (Jun 29, 2018)

Didn’t we have a lovely day the day we went to Bangor?

No, because all West Coast Main lines are cancelled and I’m on a local stopping diesel that’s going to take two more hours just to get to Birmingham.

And all for under a pound you know.


----------



## A380 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## A380 (Jun 29, 2018)

BFNS. Not the plan.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 2, 2018)

Imagine my displeasure when I expected an HST to take me home from Bath and one of these awful things showed up.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 3, 2018)

(Also suitable for the ‘cars you never see anymore’ thread. Kind of hope they drive down the slipway and some fins come out of the sides...)


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 3, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 139761
> 
> (Also suitable for the ‘cars you never see anymore’ thread. Kind of hope they drive down the slipway and some fins come out of the sides...)


There’s one of those parked in a street near us. As far as I can tell it hasn’t moved for three years or more and is covered in tree sap and bird shit. Shame really.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## A380 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 139761
> 
> (Also suitable for the ‘cars you never see anymore’ thread. Kind of hope they drive down the slipway and some fins come out of the sides...)


Did the driver wind down the window and drop a fish out?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 15, 2018)

In a busy street in Roubaix. It's completely mad


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 15, 2018)

Viva La France!

The cunts.


----------



## A380 (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## toby kempton (Jul 26, 2018)

Elephant and castle


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 26, 2018)

Sofia


----------



## A380 (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 29, 2018)

The most relaxed of the so called London airports apart from London ashford ( lydd)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 29, 2018)

SEN?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 30, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> SEN?


Long term parking is 10m from the terminal


----------



## A380 (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 1, 2018)

Tunes!

(Yes it is called that, even if I’ve slightly truncated the sign. Painted on the water tower too. Choons!)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 2, 2018)

Hope you went to the ticket office and said, “Second class return to Dottingham please.”


----------



## Mrs D (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## teuchter (Aug 2, 2018)

On the bike the other evening


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 2, 2018)

teuchter said:


> On the bike the other evening
> 
> View attachment 142880


Approaching a blind left hand bend whilst taking a photograph. Typical cyclist ...


----------



## A380 (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## teuchter (Aug 5, 2018)

Forget your first class airport lounges and suchlike blandness -

Up close and personal with what someone next to me called 'the lord of the diesels'


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 5, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 142861
> 
> Tunes!
> 
> (Yes it is called that, even if I’ve slightly truncated the sign. Painted on the water tower too. Choons!)


Tunes Portugal? Im about five miles away from there . The small town is divided by the railway line , only two ways to get through by a tunnel or over a bridge although if you are on foot the locals just walk across the lines . Trains to Lisbon , west Algarve and if you change at Olhao to the East Algarve .


----------



## existentialist (Aug 5, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Forget your first class airport lounges and suchlike blandness -
> 
> Up close and personal with what someone next to me called 'the lord of the diesels'
> 
> ...


That paint job is just a bit too good. I'm used to looking at models and thinking "but could it pass for real?". I'm looking at this 12 inches to the foot thing, and thinking "but how can it not be a model?"


----------



## teuchter (Aug 5, 2018)

existentialist said:


> That paint job is just a bit too good. I'm used to looking at models and thinking "but could it pass for real?". I'm looking at this 12 inches to the foot thing, and thinking "but how can it not be a model?"


I checked inside and it definitely wasn't a model


----------



## existentialist (Aug 5, 2018)

teuchter said:


> I checked inside and it definitely wasn't a model
> 
> View attachment 143235


Yeah, right. Look at the detailing on those cylinder heads - every fucking rivet in *exactly* the right place. Amazing.

And that lovely patina on the metalwork. That took someone a long time with a fine brush and some detailing compound.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 5, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Yeah, right. Look at the detailing on those cylinder heads - every fucking rivet in *exactly* the right place. Amazing.
> 
> And that lovely patina on the metalwork. That took someone a long time with a fine brush and some detailing compound.


Personally I think the simulation we inhabit is created computationally. But you could be right.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 5, 2018)

teuchter said:


> I checked inside and it definitely wasn't a model
> 
> View attachment 143235





needs sound...


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 5, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Tunes Portugal? Im about five miles away from there . The small town is divided by the railway line , only two ways to get through by a tunnel or over a bridge although if you are on foot the locals just walk across the lines . Trains to Lisbon , west Algarve and if you change at Olhao to the East Algarve .



Yes, just passing through. It worked out considerably cheaper to fly to Faro direct from Leeds and get the train from there up to Ovar than to fly to Porto. Took about 12 hrs longer though, but time is something I have. Long wait at Faro before I could get on the train, which was then half an hour late, but incredibly they held back the next train north from Lisbon for 20 minutes so people could make a connection (something not seen in Britain’s railways since privatisation).


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 5, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Yes, just passing through. It worked out considerably cheaper to fly to Faro direct from Leeds and get the train from there up to Ovar than to fly to Porto. Took about 12 hrs longer though, but time is something I have. Long wait at Faro before I could get on the train, which was then half an hour late, but incredibly they held back the next train north for 20 minutes so people could make a connection (something not seen in Britain’s railways since privatisation).


Theres nothing like a train journey, sometimes it makes you feel that you should just get off at a certain station and spend some time locally.


----------



## A380 (Aug 6, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Forget your first class airport lounges and suchlike blandness -
> 
> Up close and personal with what someone next to me called 'the lord of the diesels'
> 
> ...


I’ve always wanted to walk through one of these. I’m the generation for which the Deltic was THE train.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## teuchter (Aug 17, 2018)

.


----------



## Winot (Aug 17, 2018)

Is that just a new Routemaster teuchter? I've never noticed the tapered extension of the stair treads before - looks like a trip hazard.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 17, 2018)

Yeah.

Only a trip hazard if you're trying to walk up the wall surely?


----------



## Winot (Aug 17, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Only a trip hazard if you're trying to walk up the wall surely?



I can imagine people with visual impairments approaching the stairs in a line along the bus (rather from the side door) and finding that the tread is too narrow. I guess the yellow stripe is there to guard against that.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 17, 2018)

Winot said:


> I can imagine people with visual impairments approaching the stairs in a line along the bus (rather from the side door) and finding that the tread is too narrow. I guess the yellow stripe is there to guard against that.


Yes I can sort of see what you mean. I think the lack of handrail on left, plus position of actual handrail (largely obscured in my photo) provide enough clues in practice.


----------



## Winot (Aug 17, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Yes I can sort of see what you mean. I think the lack of handrail on left, plus position of actual handrail (largely obscured in my photo) provide enough clues in practice.



Yeah the fact that I’ve never noticed it before whilst actually on the bus suggests it has more to do with the angle of the photo.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## planetgeli (Aug 18, 2018)

San Cristóbal ADO bus station, headed for...


----------



## A380 (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## teuchter (Aug 19, 2018)

A380 said:


> View attachment 144449


That station is quite in contrast to the countryside you travel through to reach it.


----------



## A380 (Aug 19, 2018)

Now heading for Liverpool Street. £3 extra for first class!


----------



## teuchter (Aug 21, 2018)

Edinburgh Waverley 4am.


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## teuchter (Aug 21, 2018)

.


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 21, 2018)

Chiquilá ferry terminal, Mexico.

(Going to Holbox Island)


----------



## teuchter (Aug 21, 2018)

Ferry terminal one-upmanship.


----------



## Winot (Aug 21, 2018)

A few more than one.


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 21, 2018)

Why? Chiquilá is a shithole. (Admittedly Holbox isn’t).

I thought you’d like a picture of a couple of boats, being as it’s where I was. And that’s kinda the point of the thread?


----------



## A380 (Aug 21, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> Why? Chiquilá is a shithole. (Admittedly Holbox isn’t).
> 
> I thought you’d like a picture of a couple of boats, being as it’s where I was. And that’s kinda the point of the thread?


I liked seeing it. As you say, that’s the point of the thread.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 22, 2018)

Gate 15 Gatwick South terminal


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 23, 2018)

Somewhere south of Ireland


----------



## A380 (Aug 24, 2018)

rubbershoes said:


> Somewhere south of Ireland
> 
> View attachment 144742


Awaiting arrival pics now.


----------



## Supine (Aug 24, 2018)

Friday quiz - where am I?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 24, 2018)

Supine said:


> View attachment 144869 Friday quiz - where am I?



On the train.


----------



## Supine (Aug 24, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> On the train.



You win! Although I was expecting a more detailed location


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 24, 2018)

Supine said:


> View attachment 144869 Friday quiz - where am I?



Wild guess, somewhere on the Essex coast? Those look like wind turbines.


----------



## Supine (Aug 24, 2018)

chainsawjob said:


> Wild guess, somewhere on the Essex coast? Those look like wind turbines.



They are. But no.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 24, 2018)

Worst journey on the M6 ever.


----------



## Judelo (Aug 26, 2018)

Supine said:


> View attachment 144869 Friday quiz - where am I?


Is that one of the old Thames Turbos that's now in the Brizzle area?


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 27, 2018)

Heading south on the Avenue de 28 July towards Tulum


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 27, 2018)

Two hour ride for €11, one minute late arriving...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 27, 2018)

And from the train in to a tacky airport lounge in record time...


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 27, 2018)

Blatant holiday boasting by Bahnhof Strasse


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 27, 2018)

rubbershoes said:


> Blatant holiday boasting by Bahnhof Strasse



Sadly on way home having left Frau Bahn and Baby Bahns behind, they’re staying until Saturday, so all a bit  right now.

Another glass of fizzy stuff might help...


----------



## teuchter (Aug 27, 2018)

Approaching the Highlands' glorious capital by sea.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 27, 2018)

Supine said:


> View attachment 144869 Friday quiz - where am I?


I reckon heading to or from Sheerness.


----------



## Supine (Aug 27, 2018)

teuchter said:


> I reckon heading to or from Sheerness.



Spot on. Sheppey Express


----------



## Judelo (Aug 27, 2018)

Supine said:


> Spot on. Sheppey Express


Aha! Thought it looked like a Turbo.. Best I can find out is that 465s/466s are used on the Sheppey, which were an almost identical build (apart from power-wise obv).

Well done Teuchter!


----------



## teuchter (Aug 27, 2018)

Judelo said:


> Aha! Thought it looked like a Turbo.. Best I can find out is that 465s/466s are used on the Sheppey, which were an almost identical build (apart from power-wise obv).
> 
> Well done Teuchter!


They are indeed very similar however the interior decor narrows it down to a southeastern unit, and the only area they run near the sea is the north kent coast and then the crossing-a-body-of-water-parallel-to-a-higher-bridge only really leaves the crossing to sheppey as an option.

Near there I believe there is the least-used station in the south east, or something like that.


----------



## Supine (Aug 27, 2018)

That'll be Swale station I reckon. No buildings anywhere near it! I have no idea who would ever get on/off there.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 27, 2018)

Supine said:


> View attachment 145262 That'll be Swale station I reckon. No buildings anywhere near it! I have no idea who would ever get on/off there.


Was going to say, someone like me.
Then I looked at that map and thought, actually I think I did get off there once.
In fact I did, about 10 years ago.
The evidence is here:
https://www.urban75.net/forums/thre...ks-adventures-here.177126/page-2#post-6029939


----------



## A380 (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## planetgeli (Sep 1, 2018)

A380 said:


> View attachment 145803



You are not surely?

If so, I want why, how and when?

?????


----------



## existentialist (Sep 1, 2018)

A380 said:


> View attachment 145803


So, a shed then?

Fuckit, I could put a sign that said "MONKTON, Pembroke Airport" on my garden shed and it'd look every bit as good as that. Albeit with more grass than tarmac, and I'd have to Photoshop the compost heap out...but.

ETA: and move the bin bags up the garden instead of out front, but these are the sacrifices you have to make.


----------



## A380 (Sep 1, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> You are not surely?
> 
> If so, I want why, how and when?
> 
> ?????





existentialist said:


> So, a shed then?
> 
> Fuckit, I could put a sign that said "MONKTON, Pembroke Airport" on my garden shed and it'd look every bit as good as that. Albeit with more grass than tarmac, and I'd have to Photoshop the compost heap out...but.
> 
> ETA: and move the bin bags up the garden instead of out front, but these are the sacrifices you have to make.




This evening. Just outside Wick about 10 miles from John O’Groats. Weekend trip from Bedfordshire in the £800 aeroplane. Couple of pictures below. And the bags are waiting for the bloke from the tower to get the pick up truck out from the car park.


----------



## A380 (Sep 1, 2018)

The Coast Guard were here as well having just flown a specialist medical team up to deal with a patient. And the guy in the tower with the pick up had just brought them a take away curry.




On the way...


----------



## teuchter (Sep 2, 2018)

Is that the Spey down on the left?


----------



## cyril_smear (Sep 2, 2018)

Leeds, northern rail on strike and I forgot.


----------



## A380 (Sep 2, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Is that the Spey down on the left?


It was! Near where it meets the firth. But I had to check the photo and a map...


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2018)

Drumochter summit, highest point on national rail network


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2018)

This post dedicated to thread OP and spiritual leader danny la rouge


----------



## A380 (Sep 28, 2018)

‘Nah, Luton Airport’.


----------



## A380 (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 28, 2018)

The earthly paradise that is Keele services on the M6


----------



## A380 (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 4, 2018)

That tile map is great, there’s an article somewhere detailing which stations had them and where they survive which I think was posted on here before. There’s a couple of lines shown that were never built.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## A380 (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## A380 (Oct 5, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> That tile map is great, there’s an article somewhere detailing which stations had them and where they survive which I think was posted on here before. There’s a couple of lines shown that were never built.


You can see a sign on this one saying it’s an historical map. I popped into the Railway museum this afternoon and they have another one without the sign.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 5, 2018)

A380 said:


> View attachment 148907


That's a long time to wait for the next train!


----------



## A380 (Oct 5, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> That's a long time to wait for the next train!


Tory cuts.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 7, 2018)

Tebay northbound.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 12, 2018)

Had an argument with this sign as there’s no such thing as this place.


It should say ‘Vehicleexcisedutyo’, right?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 19, 2018)

Espinho station. Bleak utilitarianism that makes New St look pretty.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 19, 2018)

Name the station...


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 19, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Name the station...
> 
> View attachment 150062


Is it Station McStationface?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 19, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> Is it Station McStationface?



No. In fact I can't remember where it is, I was hoping someone else would know. Somewhere on the way to Newark.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 19, 2018)

Looking at the photo very closely, I'd say the station was called "Information".


----------



## A380 (Oct 20, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> No. In fact I can't remember where it is, I was hoping someone else would know. Somewhere on the way to Newark.


Twice in a week we all miss Bungle.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 26, 2018)

Tanks blocking the trams today.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 26, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Name the station...
> 
> View attachment 150062




Thurgarton.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 26, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Thurgarton.



Close.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 26, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Close.



Lowdham then.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 26, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Lowdham then.



Yahtzee


----------



## Winot (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## a_chap (Oct 26, 2018)

Looks depressingly like Dusseldorf airport. Is it?

*Edited to add:* I don't now think it is (having enlarged the picture from a thumbnail) but it still looks depressingly like Dusseldorf airport.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 26, 2018)

Hong Kong


----------



## colacubes (Oct 26, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Hong Kong



^^ This


----------



## Winot (Oct 26, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Looks depressingly like Dusseldorf airport. Is it?
> 
> *Edited to add:* I don't now think it is (having enlarged the picture from a thumbnail) but it still looks depressingly like Dusseldorf airport.



Beijing


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 29, 2018)

g


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## A380 (Nov 4, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 151391


Over the Bridge for Sheffield sounds like it should be a poverty  porn novel by a Cathryn Cookson wanna-be.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 4, 2018)

Whitland


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 5, 2018)

This is kind of the opposite of llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch. Unfortunately it doesn’t get trains anymore, replaced with a taxi service a couple of years ago on ‘safety’ grounds. Disappointingly there is no station sign, although some local hooligan has sprayed it on the bus style shelter anyway. Any ideas? It’s not in India if that helps.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 6, 2018)

Since nobody’s playing, the station is ‘Ul’ on the metre gauge Vouga line in Portugal. Googling seems to suggest the shortest station name is another two-lettered town in India, so I guess it must share the title with that place (and maybe others), although I kind of expect/hope there is a metro line serving some meticulously planned former eastern block city which has stations called ‘A’, ‘B’, ‘Ć’ etc.

Still disappointed there wasn’t a sign, it was quite a long ride involving cobbles to get there.


----------



## A380 (Nov 7, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Since nobody’s playing, the station is ‘Ul’ on the metre gauge Vouga line in Portugal. Googling seems to suggest the shortest station name is another two-lettered town in India, so I guess it must share the title with that place (and maybe others), although I kind of expect/hope there is a metro line serving some meticulously planned former eastern block city which has stations called ‘A’, ‘B’, ‘Ć’ etc.
> 
> Still disappointed there wasn’t a sign, it was quite a long ride involving cobbles to get there.


Damn, I was just going to say that, but thought it was too obvious...


----------



## A380 (Nov 12, 2018)

Actually this was last night, but didn’t have time to post.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 12, 2018)

Stoke on Trent.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 12, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Stoke on Trent.


I have some fond memories of walking along some of Stoke's canals at roughly this time of year, when I was involved with someone up that way. I was pleasantly surprised to find that Stoke wasn't all bad.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 12, 2018)

Santander. Not sure how I’m going to entertain myself for 30hrs with no internet.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## A380 (Nov 12, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 152298
> 
> Santander. Not sure how I’m going to entertain myself for 30hrs with no internet.


Fried food and frenzied masturbation?


----------



## Winot (Nov 12, 2018)

Tallinn airport. Waiting for a bus to Tartu.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 12, 2018)

A380 said:


> Fried food and frenzied masturbation?



Well the WiFi in the lounge does actually seem to be useable on this voyage so keeping myself amused while this large ocean going ferry is being tossed around like a sailboat and my chair slides around the room. Bit rough out in the Bay of Biscay today. I think some of the campervan owners might find the contents of their cupboards on the floor when we get to Portsmouth.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## a_chap (Nov 18, 2018)

Ah, Goatlands.

They really ought to get 'round to replacing the missing G.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 18, 2018)

I’m guessing posh Surrey hotel, not district of the Gorbals.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 18, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> I’m guessing posh Surrey hotel, not district of the Gorbals.



Surrey, but not the posh hotel in Weybridge (terrible lager there btw).


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 19, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Surrey, but not the posh hotel in Weybridge (terrible lager there btw).



Hampton Court area ? (by the flyover on the up side ?)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 19, 2018)

Miles away, near Farnham.


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 20, 2018)

Freezing southern


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 20, 2018)

davesgcr said:


> View attachment 153096 Freezing southern



Lewes?


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 20, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Lewes?



Spot on - did a circuit SAC - London Bridge - Hastings - Lewes - Victoria / Blackfriars - SAC. Tuesday is my day out "roaming"

F==ck it was cold and sleeting down there. Nicely done this though to be fair.


davesgcr said:


> View attachment 153096 Freezing southern


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 20, 2018)

Rain misery yesterday


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## hash tag (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## hash tag (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## a_chap (Nov 25, 2018)

No bleedin' apostrophe either


----------



## A380 (Nov 25, 2018)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 153582


Is that the one in MK? Coincidentally was driving past the M1 sign for that with master A319 about 7 this evening who started to reminisce how much he used to enjoy going - mostly with grand parents, I only went once. Bloody nostalgia from an 18 year old. One for the ‘you know you are old thread’...


----------



## existentialist (Nov 28, 2018)

Pembrey & Burry Port


ETA: I thought editor might like the signal


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 28, 2018)

“Code 22!”

“Apologies to anyone wishing to alight at Worplesdon, due to an issue with the doors you will need to use the rear three coaches.”

Issue being the driver’s overshot the platform...


----------



## hash tag (Nov 28, 2018)

A380 said:


> Is that the one in MK? Coincidentally was driving past the M1 sign for that with master A319 about 7 this evening who started to reminisce how much he used to enjoy going - mostly with grand parents, I only went once. Bloody nostalgia from an 18 year old. One for the ‘you know you are old thread’...



Sure was, southbound.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 28, 2018)

Worplesdon. There's not much there


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Worplesdon. There's not much there


I think that might be the town's motto. In Latin, obviously.

*Worplesdon*
Nihil hic est​


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 30, 2018)

Another tacky airport lounge...


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 8, 2018)

Heading in to Clapham Junction


----------



## a_chap (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## a_chap (Dec 8, 2018)

Change at...


----------



## a_chap (Dec 8, 2018)

Change at...


----------



## Maltin (Dec 8, 2018)

Quite an impressive looking station from the outside.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 8, 2018)

Frankfurt-a-M


----------



## a_chap (Dec 8, 2018)

Change at...


----------



## a_chap (Dec 8, 2018)

...and finally arrived.
 

Now just a couple of miles to walk!


----------



## A380 (Dec 9, 2018)

Norton Canes services. M6 toll southbound.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 9, 2018)

A380 said:


> View attachment 155058
> 
> Norton Canes services. M6 toll southbound.



Living the dream


----------



## A380 (Dec 9, 2018)

rubbershoes said:


> Living the dream


Fuck yeah. Living the dream my friend, living the dream;  did I mention  was raining?


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 12, 2018)

Reading Station. Complete with Cathedrals Express.


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice load of clean coal in that tender , and a self cleaning smoke box , what is there not to like ....

(Got this thing about coal ....must be my heritage !)


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 22, 2018)

Kirkcaldy bus station. The St.Andrews - Edinburgh bus stops for ten minutes at both Leven and Kirkcaldy bus station. I keep meaning to get in touch with stagecoach - I have an idea that might reduce the journey time.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## a_chap (Dec 24, 2018)

Nothing unusual about Byways Open To All Traffic.

When I was a Footpath Warden I wish I'd had a BOAT on my patch, however I only had Footpaths and Bridleways to look after.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 26, 2018)

Had to run the elder daughter into work in Glasgow today as there’s no trains. On way back now and felt in need of a coffee. Stopped at Robroyston Costa on Saughs Road, a spur off the M80, with services and a retail park. Staff here in surprisingly good cheer. A sort of Dunkirk Spirit, I suppose. But left me feeling goodwill towards humans.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 26, 2018)

A B-road near Inverness


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 26, 2018)

Did you walk there or fuck the planet for your pleasure?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 26, 2018)

It's a good area for testing drones.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 26, 2018)

Chek Lap Kok


----------



## a_chap (Dec 26, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Chek Lap Kok



...the well-known exotic dancer.


----------



## Winot (Dec 27, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Chek Lap Kok
> 
> View attachment 156977



Are you staying in HK or going on somewhere else? We had 2 weeks there at Easter (with a side trip to Macau). Great place kids loved it.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 27, 2018)

All by myself


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 27, 2018)

Winot said:


> Are you staying in HK or going on somewhere else? We had 2 weeks there at Easter (with a side trip to Macau). Great place kids loved it.



Just passing through, now in Thailand. Will have three days in HK on the way home, love the place, my missus and kids have never been before, looking forward to showing them around.


----------



## Supine (Jan 1, 2019)

First nice day in the lakes for two weeks.  Just as I leave for work


----------



## Reno (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 2, 2019)

Just look at that gear-stick


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## A380 (Jan 2, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 157540


Ms A32o is there now. But she went by train from Beijing.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 3, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> View attachment 153096 Freezing southern



There is a new statue at Manchester Piccadilly of a few soldiers in a row - I was wondering what it was about, so presumably it is a national thing they are doing.


----------



## Winot (Jan 3, 2019)

farmerbarleymow after Gassed by John Singer Sargent I'm guessing.

Gassed (painting) - Wikipedia


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 3, 2019)

Deansgate-Castlefield tram stop.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 5, 2019)

Tacky is as tacky does...

 


The Deck, Chep Lap Kok.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 5, 2019)

Special treat for teuchter,


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 5, 2019)

Sleep tight...


----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2019)

Metropolitan elite incoming. Get those drones over to Heathrow.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 12, 2019)

Deepest Mid Devon. This area is a mixture of Deliverance and Cold Comfort Farm


----------



## chainsawjob (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 2, 2019)

Being served by Julian Asange...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 12, 2019)

New Mills. 

Home to the mighty Swizzells sweets.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 12, 2019)

Chinley.  

Home to the mighty Chinley Churn.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 15, 2019)

The Cairngorm funicular. Unfortunately can't actually travel on it at present as it's broken. Therefore the part of the UK transport network this photo is taken from is a slightly rusty T-bar tow.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 164558
> The Cairngorm funicular. Unfortunately can't actually travel on it at present as it's broken. Therefore the part of the UK transport network this photo is taken from is a slightly rusty T-bar tow.



Everything about that is just shit.

Of course the main lift isn't working this season.

Other seasons you often have no snow.

It takes longer to get to than Verbier, either by car, plane+car or even if you are really daft, by train.

Just why would anyone go there? You'd have more fun at Sandown.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 15, 2019)

It took me about 50 minutes to get there from my free of charge accommodation with dinner provided, 27 quid for a day pass, no queues, chips & cheese for £3.50 in the cafe and no Southern softie skiers from the home counties like you get in the alps. Still feeling pretty smug about my excellent decision to take my chances up there yesterday.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 15, 2019)

The best thing about it is that it's propped up with loads of public subsidy, which means English taxpayers paid for a good chunk of my day out


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> It took me about 50 minutes to get there from my free of charge accommodation with dinner provided, 27 quid for a day pass, no queues, chips & cheese for £3.50 in the cafe and no Southern softie skiers from the home counties like you get in the alps. Still feeling pretty smug about my excellent decision to take my chances up there yesterday.



What do you get for your £27 pass? The choice of using a T-bar or walking up the hill that the locals laughingly call a mountain.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> The best thing about it is that it's propped up with loads of public subsidy, which means English taxpayers paid for a good chunk of my day out



You live in England, it's you that subsidises it. I for one am happy to chip in if it keeps your sort away from the decent parts of the planet. In fact I'd happily pay double to keep you there for good.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 15, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> What do you get for your £27 pass?


I've already explained. I know it's not stuff that people like you can appreciate. There's no free prosecco, no 'executive lounges', no obsequious staff to pander to your whims and you have to be able, physically and mentally, to brave the elements. Waving your chequebook at the mountain doesn't do anything. Thank you though for your financial contribution to my day out.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 15, 2019)

Like I said, pretty sure we could crowd-fund to keep you there for a couple more decades without breaking a sweat.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 15, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Like I said, pretty sure we could crowd-fund to keep you there for a couple more decades without breaking a sweat.



I look forward to seeing you put your money where your mouth is, followed by a comfortable early retirement for me.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 16, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Like I said, pretty sure we could crowd-fund


I see your attempt was binned by the moderators. This is because they know urban75 would not function without me.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 16, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I see your attempt was binned by the moderators. This is because they know urban75 would not function without me.



They thought £27 was more than you are worth.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 21, 2019)

Carmarthenshire traffic jam


----------



## hash tag (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2019)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 166904



I've never understood why motorways are so ugly.  They could plant loads of nice bushes and flowers to make them look nicer, with hanging baskets on bridges and signs.  Some trees in the central reservation would help too.


----------



## A380 (Apr 7, 2019)

LHR T5 sadly my namesake isn’t my ride this time.


----------



## Winot (Apr 11, 2019)

On the Forth Bridge heading to Dundee.


----------



## A380 (Apr 11, 2019)

On the way to the Wall.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 11, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've never understood why motorways are so ugly.  They could plant loads of nice bushes and flowers to make them look nicer, with hanging baskets on bridges and signs.  Some trees in the central reservation would help too.



Just bulldoze them, turn them into nature reserves and cycle paths, massively improve the railways, ban private cars, make all long distance freight travel by rail or sea. Problem sorted.


----------



## A380 (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## hash tag (Apr 13, 2019)

Central station, Amsterdam.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 13, 2019)

Shinjuku. . . .and I think this guy his connection for akihabara.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## planetgeli (Apr 17, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 168065



Oh my. That’s not asking to be graffitied at all is it.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 17, 2019)

How can you sneer at Wokingham, it is in ROYAL Berkshire doesn't one know.


----------



## hipipol (Apr 18, 2019)

hash tag said:


> How can you sneer at Wokingham, it is in ROYAL Berkshire doesn't one know.


I always thought it was one of those location specific protected foodstuffs based on the historically significant achievements of the Woking Pig Breeders Guild.....imagine my disappointment of discovery - it was a "town" dominated by Legals?


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 19, 2019)

Barcelona Sants - where someone just tried to rob me! And failed!


----------



## teuchter (Apr 22, 2019)

Proud to see some Highlands and Islands representatives helping to keep the transport network around Parliament Square clear of undesirable vehicles.


----------



## A380 (Apr 24, 2019)

Maglev, Maglev, Maglev...

( They only run it at its full speed 431kmh for 90 minutes in the morning and 90 in the afternoon. Otherwise it ‘only’ does 300kmh - which apparently adds about a minute to the 30km journey- so I got up early...)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 24, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## Supine (Apr 26, 2019)

Where am I?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 26, 2019)

Supine said:


> View attachment 169030 Where am I?


Paddington obvs


----------



## Supine (Apr 26, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Paddington obvs



Damn! Your good. I didn't think it was obv as I've stood under that sign having a smoke for years and never noticed it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 26, 2019)

Supine said:


> Damn! Your good. I didn't think it was obv as I've stood under that sign having a smoke for years and never noticed it.



That's the Great Western Railway's coat of arms, so couldn't really be anywhere else...


As seen on their menus...


----------



## teuchter (Apr 26, 2019)

Supine said:


> Damn! Your good.


That's right.

The coat of arms wasn't necessary though, it's the distinctive curly decorative ironwork in the train shed.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 8, 2019)

Todmorden


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2019)

Feet!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 8, 2019)

Well, foot. Doesn't excuse it, though


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 8, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Well, foot. Doesn't excuse it, though



I was tempted to tell them off, but I wasn't sure if it was something that is normal over the border in the Yorkshire badlands.  

Anyway, I'm now here.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Dogsauce (May 11, 2019)

Supine said:


> Damn! Your good. I didn't think it was obv as I've stood under that sign having a smoke for years and never noticed it.



I’d have initially guessed Temple Meads given ‘virtute et industria’ is the motto of Bristol (and an Adge Cutler song), but obviously the ironwork is Paddington. Also the shield from the Bristol coat of arms on the right, never twigged that was used by GWR, would I be right in guessing the left shield/motto is London?


----------



## rubbershoes (May 12, 2019)

Here


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 12, 2019)

Awesome post


----------



## a_chap (May 13, 2019)

Last week:


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Last week:
> View attachment 170879


That’s a cheesy picture...


----------



## teuchter (May 15, 2019)

919 Citylink bus from Invergarry to Fort William. The ladies in the front row were singing songs, and discussing how to say 'kiss my arse' in Gaelic. Amongst various other things.


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2019)

Grantham Services


----------



## neonwilderness (May 18, 2019)

Windermere station


----------



## teuchter (May 18, 2019)

The last ever HSTs to depart from Paddington in regular service. Credit due to GWR for lining them up in platforms 1 - 4, and having them depart in sequence with the first-built powercar on the final departure.


----------



## Judelo (May 18, 2019)

There was a Facebook live which culminated in the back cab of the last one. Btw the last built power car was on the front and the first built on the rear.

There's also a thread about this..


----------



## Winot (May 23, 2019)

So it turns out LA does actually have some public transport.


----------



## A380 (May 24, 2019)

Winot said:


> So it turns out LA does actually have some public transport.
> 
> View attachment 171830


I quite liked the metro there. But every day I was  there were reports of shootings at the more outlying stations. I still took it though.


----------



## Winot (May 24, 2019)

A380 said:


> I quite liked the metro there. But every day I was  there were reports of shootings at the more outlying stations. I still took it though.



Hadn't realised until this trip that you could get all the way out to Santa Monica by Metro. That line seemed pretty safe.


----------



## teuchter (May 24, 2019)

Winot said:


> Hadn't realised until this trip that you could get all the way out to Santa Monica by Metro. That line seemed pretty safe.


Did people keel over with shock when you told them you'd come by public transport?


----------



## Winot (May 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Did people keel over with shock when you told them you'd come by public transport?



The guy I met yesterday commutes by train and the guy I met the day before is considering doing so! Maybe there is hope.


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2019)

at a standstill on the A14


----------



## teuchter (May 24, 2019)

Winot said:


> The guy I met yesterday commutes by train and the guy I met the day before is considering doing so! Maybe there is hope.


I was reading this just yesterday

A Great Big Freeway — Thanks to Induced Demand

Great comment on that article:



> Putting a toll on a busy road that has been free for decades is unethical and is Marxism at its worst especially for a freeway that bypasses city centers. Your basically advocating putting an expensive toll on a recently widened free interstate highway just to force car owners onto mass transit which in addition to Marxism is Fascism as well. The best thing about the United States and Capitalism is that people have the right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. If a person chooses to buy a car that is his Constitutional Right to the pursuit of his or her happiness. It is wrong to force people how they can get to places and where they can and how they can live according to the scientific laws of right and wrong.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2019)

I can't post pictures from this phone but I'm on a bus on the A453 heading to the M1 and thence to that London.

E2a northbound M1 is a car park after j23. Avoid if possible.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2019)

Shields ferry


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 25, 2019)

LA fucked over the trams but the tube and buses work well enough. Piss easy city to navigate, especially if you bypass it and go straight to San Francisco or San Diego instead.


----------



## A380 (May 27, 2019)

Rail, Passenger airship intermodal link Merivale


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 27, 2019)




----------



## wiskey (May 27, 2019)

At strencham services southbound in my way back from a festival, admiring the parking skills


----------



## neonwilderness (May 31, 2019)

Sat outside Peterborough station for the last half an hour


----------



## teuchter (May 31, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 172762
> 
> Sat outside Peterborough station for the last half an hour


 

I reckon you are on 1E04, Edinburgh to Kings Cross?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 31, 2019)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 172766
> 
> I reckon you are on 1E04, Edinburgh to Kings Cross?


Correct


----------



## teuchter (May 31, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Correct


I note you are on the move again now


----------



## neonwilderness (May 31, 2019)

Brighton


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## existentialist (Jun 1, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> View attachment 172935


Peeking at Llansteffan across the water...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 3, 2019)

Macclesfield. 

Sad to see the S & M shop sign has been removed.


----------



## A380 (Jun 6, 2019)

Grand Central Station - just back from the ‘burbs.

Proper station but I think St P just pips it now .

View attachment 173397


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 6, 2019)

Middle of the Blackdown hills


----------



## A380 (Jun 7, 2019)

Staten Island Ferry. It’s a free service.


----------



## Supine (Jun 7, 2019)

I do like the DLR. 

It's like a public transport system mixed with a fairground ride


----------



## hash tag (Jun 10, 2019)

By coincidence, the wet train entering the dark tunnel


----------



## A380 (Jun 13, 2019)

Acela Express. New York Boston. It’s a tilting train and much more ‘European’ than other Amtrak offerings.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 13, 2019)

A380 said:


> Acela Express.



It's sort of based on the TGV, but made heavier and slower to be more American.

(Actually it's so it can survive a head-on collision with a freight train)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 13, 2019)

In the late 80's I took a train from New York to Hertford, 3.5 hours each way it took, average of less than 30mph. Amtrak on the North East coast has come on a lot. Their website's excellent too.


----------



## A380 (Jun 13, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> In the late 80's I took a train from New York to Hertford, 3.5 hours each way it took, average of less than 30mph. Amtrak on the North East coast has come on a lot. Their website's excellent too.


Yes I went from NY to Orlando (via Washington and Charleston) four years ago. Really comfortable but slow and we were almost two hours late in to Charleston because we got stuck behind a freight train - the freight companies own the track- and so did the last bit at probably 20 miles an hour... I think the Boston/ Washington route is probably the only long distance railway they aren’t just playing at.

Mind you, that does mean they have private railcars


----------



## A380 (Jun 13, 2019)

Even so it’s 185 miles direct and took five minutes less than four hours. You can do the 600 miles Beijing to Shanghai in about 10 minutes longer if you get the non-stopping service.


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 13, 2019)

A380 said:


> Even so it’s 185 miles direct and took five minutes less than four hours. You can do the 600 miles Beijing to Shanghai in about 10 minutes longer if you get the non-stopping service.
> 
> View attachment 174119 View attachment 174120



That fancy looking train averages 45mph? Pfft. You're in Govia Thameslink territory.


----------



## A380 (Jun 14, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> That fancy looking train averages 45mph? Pfft. You're in Govia Thameslink territory.


Govier Thameslink everyday at home... at least these fancy Yankee trains have seats that aren’t like ironing boards... And are available.

Although surprisingly for  a country that went to the moon they don’t do seat reservations on trains... the conductors seat you by hand and then put labels on the seats.


----------



## A380 (Jun 14, 2019)

Boston team/subway - a bit like Newcastle’s.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 14, 2019)

Is the platform the same level as the rail? That's weird.


----------



## A380 (Jun 14, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Is the platform the same level as the rail? That's weird.


Yes. They are trams  running underground- but unlike Manchester’s say -  you walk up from ground level. So even underground you stand at track level. It did feel odd.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## planetgeli (Jun 14, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 174227



Are we supposed to guess?

Where is it?


----------



## Supine (Jun 14, 2019)

Wallet raped by British train companies yet again!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 14, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> Are we supposed to guess?
> 
> Where is it?


 
Yes 

It’s the only remaining state-operated metre gauge line in Portugal.


----------



## A380 (Jun 14, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Yes
> 
> It’s the only remaining state-operated metre gauge line in Portugal.


Lina de Vougha ? Not sure if that’s how you spell it...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 15, 2019)

A380 said:


> Lina de Vougha ? Not sure if that’s how you spell it...



Vouga, yes. This is the unloved northern bit that’s been left to rot and was looking to be heading for closure (slow, little use, ageing infrastructure including several manually operated level crossings that require staff). A few months back they announced this would be converted to broad gauge and added to the Porto urban trains network. Given how winding and hilly the route is, and that the main line it once interchanged with is now buried in a concrete tunnel then I have some doubts.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 15, 2019)

No prizes for spotting where this is. My local station.


----------



## A380 (Jun 17, 2019)

Some Boston lines are more conventional metros. It all has a slightly heritage feel to it though; one line has been out of service due to a derailment all week.


----------



## A380 (Jun 17, 2019)

You can use your subway tickets on the ferries.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 22, 2019)

Downslink


----------



## Tankus (Jun 22, 2019)

No photo ...I was driving  , but an Avro Lancaster flew over my car at less than 200 ft as I was tooling down the road around the back of Rhoose ...heard it before I saw it  ...OMG , those merlins


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 22, 2019)

Back at Windermere earlier this afternoon


----------



## A380 (Jun 23, 2019)

Delayed at Boston Logan as the Aircraft has gone technical. Two blokes I met and I have blagged our way into the Virgin lounge. Which is very nice. Currently enjoying some of Mr Branson’s finest champagne as a kind of early compensation. 50/50 on getting home tonight I think.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 23, 2019)

Hay Tor on Dartmoor


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 26, 2019)

Murky Lulsgate aerodrome


----------



## A380 (Jun 26, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Murky Lulsgate aerodrome
> 
> View attachment 175365


The glamour of travel.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 30, 2019)

Today we have been kayaking on the Wey


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 2, 2019)

Birmingham New Street. Not as awful as it used to be?  The Grand Central thing at ground level is a monstrosity though  where are the ‘king loos?


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 5, 2019)

The toilets are off the upper level by a passageway that goes through to the ( I think ) Bull Ring  not very obvious.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 5, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> The toilets are off the upper level by a passageway that goes through to the ( I think ) Bull Ring  not very obvious.


Thanks - I found the ones the other side of the barriers.  Spent over an hour there in the end (at the station, rather than in the loo) thanks to a late train.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 5, 2019)

Glad you found them  I wouldn't know where they are inside the actual station!


----------



## Supine (Jul 5, 2019)

Waiting for the fire ahead to get sorted


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 5, 2019)

Supine said:


> View attachment 176373 Waiting for the fire ahead to get sorted


bad luck mate - you could be stuck for a while.  wheres that happening?


----------



## Supine (Jul 5, 2019)

Of all the luck. They have let us off the train and there's a micro pub on Wellingborough platform


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 6, 2019)

Somewhere in southern England. Not a clue where


----------



## Supine (Jul 7, 2019)

Supine said:


> View attachment 176377 Of all the luck. They have let us off the train and there's a micro pub on Wellingborough platform



Minor point - went back passed on the train today and the fire was still going! Nothing major but still in some smoking bales of something. Recycle centres know how to burn. 

I was supposed to be in notts at 4:15pm on Friday and finally made it at 9:35pm.


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 7, 2019)

Supine said:


> I was supposed to be in notts at 4:15pm on Friday and finally made it at 9:35pm.



Hope you told them you got tied up in notts.


----------



## Winot (Jul 8, 2019)

En route from Verona to Munich


----------



## Supine (Jul 12, 2019)

Nice view from the station!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 13, 2019)

Newcastle. The train is late


----------



## T & P (Jul 13, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 177228
> 
> Newcastle. The train is late


It's grim up North


----------



## BassJunkie (Jul 14, 2019)

Gare De Lyon. Second only to Balham as Gateway To The South. 

About to take a TGV to Cannes.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 14, 2019)

The undercliff path at Sidmouth


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2019)

Winot said:


> En route from Verona to Munich
> 
> View attachment 176750


I did this exact route in the opposite direction, precisely 1 week before you did


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 15, 2019)

Winot said:


> En route from Verona to Munich
> 
> View attachment 176750



The Border station , - did you note the oddly archaic "Alpini" Border Guards , weird uniform with a 19thC Pith Helmet with feathers ? 

One of the best rail journeys going ...apart from "proper" trains you have a wonderful mix of scenery.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 15, 2019)

On the Manchester Metrolink towards Salford


----------



## Winot (Jul 15, 2019)

davesgcr said:


> The Border station , - did you note the oddly archaic "Alpini" Border Guards , weird uniform with a 19thC Pith Helmet with feathers ?
> 
> One of the best rail journeys going ...apart from "proper" trains you have a wonderful mix of scenery.



Damn didn't see them - just ordinary cops. It is a great journey.


----------



## Winot (Jul 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I did this exact route in the opposite direction, precisely 1 week before you did



I did it the opposite way in Easter 2017, when they had a proper dining car in which you could drink Aperol spritz. Couldn't find a dining car at all on this journey (which is probably just as well as I was working).


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 15, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 177228
> 
> Newcastle. The train is late


I would've expected Newcastle's train station to be a much bigger affair than that. Do they have more than one?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 15, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> I would've expected Newcastle's train station to be a much bigger affair than that. Do they have more than one?


Newcastle Central has at least 12 platforms. And a huge Victorian sandstone edifice. That’s not the full extent you’re seeing.

There’s also an underground system.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2019)

Winot said:


> I did it the opposite way in Easter 2017, when they had a proper dining car in which you could drink Aperol spritz. Couldn't find a dining car at all on this journey (which is probably just as well as I was working).


Our train had a dining car, which included a table of nuns having lunch, which confirmed that we were indeed on the way to Italy.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2019)

Yeah, that’s just one end of the longer platforms (plus the eponymous castle in the distance). The main part of the station is a decent size.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Newcastle Central has at least 12 platforms. And a huge Victorian sandstone edifice. That’s not the full extent you’re seeing.
> 
> There’s also an underground system.


Also trains are able to leave from one end of the station and reappear from the other direction ten minutes later.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Also trains are able to leave from one end of the station and reappear from the other direction ten minutes later.


or just head off in the wrong direction and continue their journey. Usually causing looks of panic from people who are expecting the train to go the other way


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Our train had a dining car, which included a table of nuns having lunch, which confirmed that we were indeed on the way to Italy.



Excellent - from my very first trip on Italian trains , there were (then) always at least one nun on board. They probably had a nun / carriage ratio as part of the operating  regime - a 4 car train needed one nun , an 8 car 2 and so on. 

Verona , part from having the most stylish Station Manager ever spotted , has a Catholic Church on one of the platforms , opened (as one would expect) , by a previous Pope.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2019)

Also saw several nuns on the return trip, between Turin and Chambery, last week. That journey was heavily disrupted by a landslip at Modane - god working in his mysterious ways.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 24, 2019)

I think pretty much all railway services are running reduced timetable tomorrow due to network rail imposing speed restrictions due to the heat. 

Didn’t really know where else to post this.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 25, 2019)

A snog off my Lurcher to anyone who can say where this is...


----------



## cybershot (Jul 25, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> A snog off my Lurcher to anyone who can say where this is...
> 
> View attachment 178585



Lords, or somewhere nearby if the pictures on the wall are anything to go by.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 25, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Lords, or somewhere nearby if the pictures on the wall are anything to go by.



Not Lords, it is in London and is part of the transport network, which I’m not sure that Lords is...


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 25, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> A snog off my Lurcher to anyone who can say where this is...
> 
> View attachment 178585


Green Park tube between the Victoria and Jubilee lines.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 25, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Green Park tube between the Victoria and Jubilee lines.



Nope. Not as central as that, I can now see Wembley’s arch...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 25, 2019)

Madrid Barajas


----------



## teuchter (Jul 25, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> A snog off my Lurcher to anyone who can say where this is...
> 
> View attachment 178585


Heathrow terminal 5 obvs.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 25, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Heathrow terminal 5 obvs.



Where in T5?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 25, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Where in T5?


On a travelator.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 25, 2019)

Hectic airports and tha, inn’it..?

It’s a walkway from T5a to b and c. Everyone takes the train so this is a hidden part of Heathrow. You can have a snog off my Lurcher teuchter, she used tongues.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## A380 (Jul 28, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> A snog off my Lurcher to anyone who can say where this is...
> 
> View attachment 178585


Fuck going down there, you’d end up with Thandie Newton dressed as a 19th century America prostitute with a massive gun chasing you. I’ll take the train thanks.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> View attachment 179439


that looks very welcoming


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 1, 2019)

marty21 said:


> that looks very welcoming


It’s grim, but I needed coffee. 

I’m at my destination now.


----------



## T & P (Aug 2, 2019)

On the pretty A7 Autovia del Mediterraneo, which hugs the coast from Cadiz to Barcelona and to the French border. It brings many a childhood memory of travelling on it in my dad’s rust bucket on our way to a summer holiday.

This stretch is by Cabo de Gata and has some great scenery for a good 30- 40 miles.


----------



## A380 (Aug 2, 2019)

First time on the new trains .


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 3, 2019)

M6 Northbound, just north of junction 36. Completely static.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 3, 2019)

Iberia domestic foods...


----------



## A380 (Aug 5, 2019)

Does walking count as transport?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 5, 2019)

A380 said:


> Does walking count as transport?



according to sister nancy, yes


----------



## Chris P Duck (Aug 6, 2019)

Nearest station... one train a week on a Sunday (not even possible to get a train back)
Buses ... back in the day there used to be four an hour (both directions) ... now I think on Wednesday and Friday there are two buses buses to town and back

Struggling a bit to be fair to get on this transport network thing...


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 6, 2019)

Chris P Duck said:


> Struggling a bit to be fair to get on this transport network thing...


Pavements?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 6, 2019)

A380 said:


> View attachment 179839 View attachment 179840
> 
> Does walking count as transport?



Of course it does, was the only mode of transport back in the day and the Ridgeway was certainly back in the day! Where were you?


----------



## A380 (Aug 6, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Of course it does, was the only mode of transport back in the day and the Ridgeway was certainly back in the day! Where were you?


About 5 miles from the Avebury end. Only 4.5 days to go....


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 6, 2019)

A380 said:


> About 5 miles from the Avebury end. Only 4.5 days to go....



Oh wow, you doing the whole thing then?


----------



## A380 (Aug 6, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Oh wow, you doing the whole thing then?


That’s the plan... so far so good but it’s early days.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 6, 2019)

A380 said:


> That’s the plan... so far so good but it’s early days.



Jealous. We raved the fuck out of its entire length back in the day, so you're soon to come to Barbury Castle, which is well cool. Raved that...


----------



## Winot (Aug 7, 2019)

Crossing the Rhine on the Cologne U-bahn.


----------



## A380 (Aug 7, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Jealous. We raved the fuck out of its entire length back in the day, so you're soon to come to Barbury Castle, which is well cool. Raved that...


Maybe not so Jealous now they are suggested gales with half of August’s average rain falling on one day...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 7, 2019)

A380 said:


> Maybe not so Jealous now they are suggested gales with half of August’s average rain falling on one day...



Go and hide in Wayland's Smithy and take drugs. Always used to work for me


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 8, 2019)

Just passing Moabit prison 

No particular reason


----------



## A380 (Aug 9, 2019)

Last day tomorrow into Ivinghoe Beacon. It’s been great. Bahnhof Strasse  I hope you’ve raved  in every picture- well maybe not on the Railway tracks...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 9, 2019)

Waiting for X18 Bus to go to the pub in Belford	Bamburgh


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 10, 2019)

A380 said:


> Last day tomorrow into Ivinghoe Beacon. It’s been great. Bahnhof Strasse  I hope you’ve raved  in every picture- well maybe not on the Railway tracks...
> 
> View attachment 180313 View attachment 180314 View attachment 180315 View attachment 180316 View attachment 180317 View attachment 180318



Lovely journey. It’s our fault that cars are no longer welcome on the whole length of the track, no bad thing really...


----------



## A380 (Aug 10, 2019)

And finished in a rainy gale. To be recommended.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 11, 2019)

Rzepin, Poland


----------



## Winot (Aug 11, 2019)

Bohemian Switzerland


----------



## Winot (Aug 14, 2019)

On the Mauerweg (bike route following course of Berlin wall).


----------



## A380 (Aug 14, 2019)

Winot said:


> On the Mauerweg (bike route following course of Berlin wall).
> 
> View attachment 180825


Ms 747 wants to do that, and the one that goes down the old inner German border route. Is it worth it?


----------



## Winot (Aug 15, 2019)

A380 said:


> Ms 747 wants to do that, and the one that goes down the old inner German border route. Is it worth it?



Yes I’d say so - we did a fairly short stretch (Straaken to Henigsdorf) and it was well-signposted and parts were quite moving (they have information about Germans killed trying to escape which is very localised - aerial photos showing that you are standing here and Matthias was killed 50m away). 

The whole thing is pretty long I think.


----------



## Winot (Aug 16, 2019)

Last leg of EU train holiday: Berlin-Cologne-Brussels. Back to London on Eurostar tomorrow evening.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 16, 2019)

Winot said:


> Last leg of EU train holiday: Berlin-Cologne-Brussels. Back to London on Eurostar tomorrow evening.
> 
> View attachment 181060



If you have a couple of hours to kill in Brussels the Cantillon Brewery is 5 minute’s walk from Midi station and does great tours and beers. Proper Willy Wonker-esque.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 16, 2019)

Anyway, on a new GWR train again, still can’t believe these seats with no windows...

 


Woman was sat there when I got on in Reading, I am sat across at a window seat, she says, “sorry, that seat is taken.”

“By whom?” Says I.

“My husband.”

I show her the seat reservation in my phone and ask if this is coach K seat 11. She replies, “Oh if you’ve reserved it you can sit there.”

Thank you, ma’am.

Why would you get on in Paddington and sit in a seat that is clearly reserved from Reading?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 16, 2019)

Because quite often no one shows up for a reserved seat.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 16, 2019)

I imagine there'd have been a few PBs that day...

*Edited to add:* just realised I posted this to the wrong thread!


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 16, 2019)

Basingstoke station. It is rarely good when I am here.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 17, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Because quite often no one shows up for a reserved seat.



And then get huffy when someone does show up?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 17, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And then get huffy when someone does show up?


Nope, obviously you should give it up without question if its rightful occupant appears.

Although if it's just some posho from Surrey that shows up, maybe I'd pretend to be asleep or something.


----------



## Winot (Aug 17, 2019)

Winot said:


> Back to London on Eurostar tomorrow evening.



Looks like Ryanair have been advising Eurostar on cost-cutting. Much less legroom than on way out.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 17, 2019)

Winot said:


> Looks like Ryanair have been advising Eurostar on cost-cutting. Much less legroom than on way out.
> 
> View attachment 181237


We are going Eurostar to Avignon next month. Is it worth upgrading?


----------



## Winot (Aug 17, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> We are going Eurostar to Avignon next month. Is it worth upgrading?



I’d be tempted for that journey, yes. For 2 hours this one is bearable.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 17, 2019)

Winot said:


> Looks like Ryanair have been advising Eurostar on cost-cutting. Much less legroom than on way out.
> 
> View attachment 181237


Is that new train vs old (original) train? 

I don't much like the new ones.


----------



## Winot (Aug 18, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Is that new train vs old (original) train?
> 
> I don't much like the new ones.



Just checked on Seat61 and I think the train with less legroom was a refurbished e300.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 18, 2019)

Apparently the country is now called Czechia.



On the way to Prague


----------



## hash tag (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## A380 (Aug 25, 2019)

Great Yarmouth- the tanker was reversing out...


----------



## T & P (Aug 27, 2019)

Wadi Rum Desert road. Just arrived, about to jump on a Jeep & go exploring


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 27, 2019)

T & P said:


> Wadi Rum Desert road. Just arrived, about to jump on a Jeep & go exploring



Ooo  I love deserts, enjoy!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 31, 2019)

Dalwhinnie


----------



## Winot (Sep 1, 2019)

So - Bank station, southbound Northern Line platform. 

WTF is this?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 1, 2019)

Winot said:


> So - Bank station, southbound Northern Line platform.
> 
> WTF is this?



it would appear to be something to do with monitoring whether the structure is moving during current construction work, if i'm reading this article right.  civil engineering isn't quite my thing (i'm not civil enough)


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 1, 2019)

Bus. Blackfriars bridge.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2019)

Tulse Hill. And it's getting nippy.


----------



## Supine (Sep 1, 2019)

Leaving Cardiff hungover after the rugby. Standard


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 1, 2019)

Nearly there.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2019)

Corrour


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2019)

Edinburgh Waverley 

(£5.70 for the pint )


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 3, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 182918
> 
> Corrour




That's way out, man


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 3, 2019)

Arles station   Nice to find it’s not only English trains that are late sometimes. 30 mins late and there’s nothing here.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 3, 2019)

Now showing 50 mins late. My campaign to get Mrs mx to use public transport more is going down the tube.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 5, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> Now showing 50 mins late. My campaign to get Mrs mx to use public transport more is going down the tube.



No pun intended…?


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 7, 2019)

Lille Eurostar station. Queuing for security.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 11, 2019)

I'm on a ferry between Albania and Greece


----------



## hash tag (Sep 13, 2019)

You wait for hours for a 44 bus....


----------



## teuchter (Sep 14, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 182730
> 
> Dalwhinnie


You found a scotrail hst that's actually in service.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 14, 2019)

teuchter said:


> You found a scotrail hst that's actually in service.


It even made a special stop at Dalwhinnie for me (the first train I was on from Edinburgh was terminated at Perth)


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 14, 2019)

Grand Western Canal


----------



## Supine (Sep 14, 2019)

Yesterday - the canal in Lancaster


----------



## Supine (Sep 28, 2019)

Rush hour at a zebra crossing in Cardiff Bay.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2019)

The Romney Hythe Dymchurch Railway


----------



## hash tag (Oct 5, 2019)

A closet train spotter picky?


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2019)

On the train to Hamburg from Reutlingen, now passing through Kassel Wilhelmsohe.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2019)

Running late, as have almost all of the trains we've been on in Germany


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## A380 (Oct 5, 2019)

Surprise round trip to Harrogate, my mum broke her arm so now neither of my parents can drive. So up by train and back driving their car...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 11, 2019)

Flying from Magnus McGinty’s gate...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## teuchter (Oct 11, 2019)

It all looks a bit like spending a day in a Westfield shopping centre.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 12, 2019)

teuchter said:


> It all looks a bit like spending a day in a Westfield shopping centre.



AFAIK no one has been stabbed to death in either the Concorde Room or on a BA jet...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## A380 (Oct 13, 2019)

Do you get the equivalent of points or miles for selling flights or do the airlines make special industry only offers? Or is it a bit of both?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 13, 2019)

A380 said:


> Do you get the equivalent of points or miles for selling flights or do the airlines make special industry only offers? Or is it a bit of both?



No miles, sometimes get cheap flights, far fewer these days than when I started in the early 90’s though and never during school holidays, which is not much use travelling with kids.

However this trip is a freebie from BA purely to test their new A350 which I shall do tonight, (wasn’t available on the way out so went on a 787 in first, bless ‘em) will stick up some pics of the new Club World suite, supposedly very much a step up from the Club World seat that’s been around for nearly 20 years now.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 13, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 186760 View attachment 186761 View attachment 186762 View attachment 186763 View attachment 186764 View attachment 186765 View attachment 186766 View attachment 186767



Those are lovely glasses. Not so sure about that meat gunk.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 13, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> Those are lovely glasses. Not so sure about that meat gunk.


I'm not so sure about clocking up all those carbon emissions for no constructive reason.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 13, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> I'm not so sure about clocking up all those carbon emissions for no constructive reason.


The plane was flying anyway. By going on the trip, Bahnhof has _reduced_ the average carbon emissions per passenger and his selfless efforts should be applauded.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 13, 2019)

Choo-Choo...one for teuchter to have a tug over...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 13, 2019)

Back with 21st century transport, my ride for tonight has just pulled in...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 14, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 187024



Not I'd like to worry you but some fucker has bent the wing


----------



## Winot (Oct 14, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> However this trip is a freebie from BA purely to test their new A350 which I shall do tonight, (wasn’t available on the way out so went on a 787 in first, bless ‘em) will stick up some pics of the new Club World suite, supposedly very much a step up from the Club World seat that’s been around for nearly 20 years now.



How was it? Looks like a shrunk version of the BA First suite.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 14, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> I'm not so sure about clocking up all those carbon emissions for no constructive reason.


How do you expect capitalism and large corporations like British Airways to function properly without lackeys like Bahnhof Strasse being bribed to push their products and get as many people making unnecessary journeys as possible?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 14, 2019)

Winot said:


> How was it? Looks like a shrunk version of the BA First suite.



It felt like it too. The suite has a door that closes, doesn’t go up to the ceiling (only Air France offers that, and that is a curtain not a door). I mentioned to the purser that this suite makes first redundant and she hinted that a wholly new first concept is coming. After the attentive service in first, business was a bit strange as it took ages for anything to happen, so long that I passed on dinner, just had a glass of wine and slept until Swindon, which is always a good way to cross the Atlantic.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 14, 2019)

teuchter said:


> How do you expect capitalism and large corporations like British Airways to function properly without lackeys like Bahnhof Strasse being bribed to push their products and get as many people making unnecessary journeys as possible?



Their marketing works though, many urbs are keen to buy tickets. As to your enquiry, sadly the Club Suite is not available to to Glasgow or Edinburgh, but they do now offer Club Europe on those routes so you’re all good to make a quick start to your next trip


----------



## Winot (Oct 14, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It felt like it too. The suite has a door that closes, doesn’t go up to the ceiling (only Air France offers that, and that is a curtain not a door). I mentioned to the purser that this suite makes first redundant and she hinted that a wholly new first concept is coming. After the attentive service in first business was a bit strange as it too ages for anything to happen, so long that I passed on dinner, just had a glass of wine and slept until Swindon, which is always a good way to cross the Atlantic.



"First without food" is a bit of an odd USP.


----------



## A380 (Oct 14, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 187020 View attachment 187021 View attachment 187022 View attachment 187023 View attachment 187024 View attachment 187025 View attachment 187026


Does look nice. I still think if it was my own money I’d go cattle class and spend 1/4 of the price difference on an extra day in a decent hotel on arrival.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 14, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> just had a glass of wine and slept until Swindon, which is always a good way to cross the Atlantic.



Or the M4.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 14, 2019)

A380 said:


> Does look nice. I still think if it was my own money I’d go cattle class and spend 1/4 of the price difference on an extra day in a decent hotel on arrival.



Each to their own, innit. We landed at 0612, I was home at 0730, took BB2 to school and did a full day at work and am still going at nearly 10pm. Feel tired, a bit spaced, but had I sat awake all night next to some sweating sex-pest I imagine today may have looked rather different...


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 14, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> ... had I sat awake all night next to some sweating sex-pest I imagine today may have looked rather different...


It probably wouldn't have been too great for A380 either.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 15, 2019)

At the entrance to a sex offenders' prison


----------



## maomao (Oct 20, 2019)

Sitting on a train about to leave Kings Cross for Edinburgh.


----------



## Winot (Oct 20, 2019)

maomao said:


> Sitting on a train about to leave Kings Cross for Edinburgh.
> 
> View attachment 187646



One of my favourite train journeys, particularly from Northumberland north.


----------



## xenon (Oct 20, 2019)

Clapham Junction on route back to Bristol after visiting my dad.


----------



## maomao (Oct 20, 2019)

Winot said:


> One of my favourite train journeys, particularly from Northumberland north.


Me too but we're on the wrong side of the train! We're at Durham now and there's a family of four spoiling the view.

And we're going home with Virgin via Carlisle next week.


----------



## maomao (Oct 27, 2019)

And at Edinburgh Waverly ready to go home.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2019)

Paris, about to head back to Blighty on the Eurostar.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 27, 2019)

Only an hour late so far


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## existentialist (Oct 28, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 188385 View attachment 188386 View attachment 188387 View attachment 188388


Another reason to earn lots more money - I want to do a weekend away on that


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 28, 2019)

existentialist said:


> Another reason to earn lots more money - I want to do a weekend away on that



Wasn't that pricey, £89.00 one way


----------



## existentialist (Oct 28, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Wasn't that pricey, £89.00 one way


You don't know how skint I am! Anyway, then there'd be the dinner for two, the inevitable cream tea, and the return trip. But I'll know I'm solvent when I know I can afford to do it.

I'll probably start with a slightly lower-budget trip up the Heart of Wales line to Shrewsbury and back


----------



## teuchter (Oct 28, 2019)

existentialist said:


> You don't know how skint I am! Anyway, then there'd be the dinner for two, the inevitable cream tea, and the return trip. But I'll know I'm solvent when I know I can afford to do it.
> 
> I'll probably start with a slightly lower-budget trip up the Heart of Wales line to Shrewsbury and back


Do the Gerald

Arriva Trains Wales Business Class Service | Trainline

It's on my list


----------



## petee (Nov 3, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 186760 View attachment 186761 View attachment 186762 View attachment 186763 View attachment 186764 View attachment 186765 View attachment 186766 View attachment 186767



just what the fuck


----------



## Maltin (Nov 29, 2019)

The Germans have some impressive stations.


----------



## kebabking (Nov 30, 2019)

I is on a steam train.

Yup, that's right, steam train.

And we get Santa....


----------



## teuchter (Dec 9, 2019)

Sunrise this morning, from the last ever scheduled HST to operate the 'highland chieftain' from inverness to kings cross, as has been the routine for the past 40 years or so. I decided to be on it. It only meant an 8 hour journey each way. Judge me if you will. From tomorrow this service will be in the hands of a new, shiny and somewhat boring IET.


----------



## Supine (Dec 9, 2019)

I'm on the oxenholme to euston train with brand new rail company Avanti West Coast. Train is late so I've already found their delay repay website 

Delay Repay -  Get A Refund | Avanti West Coast


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 15, 2019)

The Bridge on the River Sid


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 15, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> The Bridge on the River Sid
> 
> View attachment 193057


The local snorkelling club are out in force today.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 15, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> The Bridge on the River Sid
> 
> View attachment 193057



Is that the river that gives Sidmouth it’s name?


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 15, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Is that the river that gives Sidmouth it’s name?



Yes. The ford is only a  quarter of a mile from the outlet to the sea


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 15, 2019)

It’s quite a daft question when I think about it, but went to Sidmouth in the summer and liked the place, and twentythreedom was a big fan of the lifeboat there.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 16, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> The Bridge on the River Sid
> 
> View attachment 193057


*whistles "Colonel Bogey"*


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 17, 2019)

No 5 bus home. Ffs.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 23, 2019)

GCR loughborough


----------



## Reno (Jan 4, 2020)

I’ve only noticed this today. There is a plaque underneath which explains that this was a present from London Transport to Berlin’s Wittenbergplatz underground station in 1952.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2020)

Brora.


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2020)

Hermannplatz, Berlin


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 20, 2020)

About to pass Goostrey (home of Jodrell Bank).  Train is currently running 16 minutes late due to overrunning engineering work.


----------



## A380 (Jan 20, 2020)

Sunrise from my daily train


----------



## hash tag (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2020)

Kentish Town West


----------



## teuchter (Feb 15, 2020)

Basel


----------



## Winot (Feb 15, 2020)

Tokyo (photo taken after arrival)


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 15, 2020)

The slow train I'm on is going through some places I've never even heard of


----------



## teuchter (Feb 15, 2020)

Winot said:


> (photo taken after arrival)


You left the time machine at home again then


----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 15, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> No 5 bus home. Ffs. View attachment 193287


I discovered a few weeks ago that this was a fundraising effort by local bus drivers that made a couple of grand for local charities.


----------



## bimble (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 23, 2020)

bimble said:


> View attachment 199506



What zone is that in?


----------



## bimble (Feb 23, 2020)

7


----------



## hash tag (Feb 23, 2020)

We are going home


----------



## teuchter (Feb 25, 2020)

Pforzheim


----------



## Winot (Feb 25, 2020)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 199775
> 
> Pforzheim



We’ve just opened an office there to cope with Brexit - what’s it like? 

(We’ve got a sort of virtual office in an associate’s office - I’ve never been there)


----------



## teuchter (Feb 25, 2020)

Winot said:


> We’ve just opened an office there to cope with Brexit - what’s it like?
> 
> (We’ve got a sort of virtual office in an associate’s office - I’ve never been there)


Spent about two or three hours there, on a grey and windy sunday, between trains and had a walk around the town centre.
Reminded me of towns in the English Midlands.
Pretty much entirely bombed during the war. As it happened, on sunday they were marking the 75th anniversary of the cathedral being completely destroyed (and it seems to be twinned with Coventry cathedral in some way).
Failed to find an appealing cafe/konditorei for lunch so got something in the station before departing.
It's probably more attractive on a nice day. A couple of rivers run through the centre.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 12, 2020)

The train now arriving at platform 17, Clapham Junction, is the late running 07.51 to Bath


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 12, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> The slow train I'm on is going through some places I've never even heard of
> 
> View attachment 198617



Local commuter trains in Liverpool are pretty good IIRC. Better than Manchester anyway.


----------



## Supine (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Supine (Apr 5, 2020)

Windermere was deserted. A cop turned up to see if any tourists got off the train. They didn't - I was the only passenger


----------



## A380 (Apr 6, 2020)

On my way to the office.


----------



## Supine (Apr 7, 2020)

A380 said:


> On my way to the office.
> 
> View attachment 205281



Going in the wrong direction?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 7, 2020)

A380 said:


> On my way to the office.
> 
> View attachment 205281


Pah. I can see my office from my bed. If I got one of my 3m USB extender leads out, I could be typing from a recumbent position...


----------



## A380 (Apr 7, 2020)

Supine said:


> Going in the wrong direction?


It’s the wooden hill and really is in Bedfordshire.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 7, 2020)

Sandy is also in Beds.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 7, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Sandy is also in Beds.




Yeah, gives you itchy bollocks though.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 7, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Sandy is also in Beds.



I am from Sandy Beds. True story.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 7, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Yeah, gives you itchy bollocks though.



No that's Sandy Balls in Hampshire. Another true story.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 7, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Yeah, gives you itchy bollocks though.


you need to be more careful young man


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 7, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> No that's Sandy Balls in Hampshire. Another true story.


Been there, carried on walking straight through.


----------



## Supine (Jul 9, 2020)

This thread has been quiet for some reason.

I go to all the best places. Picturesque Warrington Bank Quay


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 19, 2020)

Well someone had to stick their toe in the water of international travel again.



Mine is the one on the right. Heading north for five and a half hours, first class because it was cheaper bizarrely. Scenery is nice as ever, winding through the hills. The tilting on bends is very noticeable and quite enjoyable.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 19, 2020)

Portugal?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2020)

Haven't done much travelling since mid March, last got a tube then, a bus then, a train then. Filled up my car then, half a tank left. Furthest I've travelled is a couple of recent drives to Epping Forest (about 20 miles there & back)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 19, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Haven't done much travelling since mid March, last got a tube then, a bus then, a train then. Filled up my car then, half a tank left. Furthest I've travelled is a couple of recent drives to Epping Forest (about 20 miles there & back)


Just checked the diary - last time I used public transport was mid February.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 19, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Portugal?



Yep. Off for a few weeks with the in-laws. No direct Bristol-Porto flights at the moment, so Faro + overnight stay at the gf’s cousin’s  house then early start for long train ride north.


----------



## [62] (Jul 24, 2020)

View from the Dagebüll Mole branch line this evening. It links to the various boats to the various North Friesian islands. Really interesting part of the world.


----------



## [62] (Jul 24, 2020)

Couple of DB 218 diesel-hydraulics depart Niebüll earlier.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 24, 2020)

[62] said:


> Couple of DB 218 diesel-hydraulics depart Niebüll earlier.
> View attachment 223540


I'd be positioning myself at one of the openable windows in the coach behind the locos


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Winot (Jul 28, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 223565View attachment 223566



That pilot must be tiny to fit in that thing.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 28, 2020)

Winot said:


> That pilot must be tiny to fit in that thing.


The plane is parked in Bahnhof Strasse 's garage at his surrey mansion, that's why it looks so small.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 30, 2020)

german station clocks FTW


----------



## [62] (Jul 30, 2020)

Trying to guess the station, but I'm stumped. Rhine-Ruhr somewhere, I've got that much. Dortmund Hbf?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 30, 2020)

[62] said:


> Trying to guess the station, but I'm stumped. Rhine-Ruhr somewhere, I've got that much. Dortmund Hbf?




That train started today in Dortmund, ended the journey in Munich, picking me up in Nuremberg...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh and this...





When I take off my glasses looks like something other than a man standing above a bicycle...


----------



## teuchter (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Supine (Aug 6, 2020)

Blocking off part of the train makes no sense to me. There is no conductor using this section. There never is


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 8, 2020)

Ferry over the Bodensee


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 8, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Ferry over the Bodensee
> 
> View attachment 225562



Been there a few times, my sister lives about an hour's drive away    lovely!
Where were you going to and from?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 8, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> Been there a few times, my sister lives about an hour's drive away    lovely!
> Where were you going to and from?



Konstanz to Munich, just spent a week in Konstanz and have early flight back to London tomorrow so airport hotel tonight...


----------



## A380 (Aug 9, 2020)

Apparently IKB’s original design had Sphinx like Egyptian sculptures on top of the piers...  I did know that the chains were previously used for the old Hungerford Bridge...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 9, 2020)

Always liked that bridge.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 10, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Always liked that bridge.



Yes, me too. I can't believe I walked across it once, on a school trip - I'm scared to cross bridges now


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 10, 2020)

I used to have nightmares about it as a kid, not helped by dad using it as an opportunity to explain the concept of suicide to me, while I was staring down into the mud.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## teuchter (Aug 13, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 226362


Coming out of Tarbert?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 13, 2020)

Lochmaddy


----------



## teuchter (Aug 13, 2020)

Very nice. Haven't been out there in ages.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2020)

Coming back from a particularly emotional family funeral


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 13, 2020)

A380 said:


> Apparently IKB’s original design had Sphinx like Egyptian sculptures on top of the piers...  I did know that the chains were previously used for the old Hungerford Bridge...
> 
> View attachment 225858View attachment 225859View attachment 225860


Nice but not a patch on the Menai Suspension Bridge


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 13, 2020)

editor said:


> Coming back from a particularly emotional family funeral View attachment 226452



I hope everything went well, despite the sad circumstances.


----------



## A380 (Aug 15, 2020)

On the Oldenburg bound for Lundy.


----------



## Supine (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm somewhere classy


----------



## A380 (Aug 23, 2020)

Back on the Oldenburg- a day late because of the storm!


----------



## teuchter (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 17, 2020)

Half way between Carbis Bay and St Ives.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 18, 2020)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Half way between Carbis Bay and St Ives.
> 
> View attachment 234791



Ah, happy holiday memories from years gone by!


----------



## A380 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 31, 2020)

Exton Station.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Apr 3, 2021)

Do these count, yet?


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 3, 2021)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 259689View attachment 259690View attachment 259691View attachment 259692View attachment 259693


Is that a train running on the High Level line???


----------



## hash tag (Apr 3, 2021)

I think it's low level.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 3, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I think it's low level.


Aha. Was going to say, I didn’t think any of the tunnels had been opened, let alone any track remaining.  (My house is about 50 ft from what used to be the signal box of the next station along).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 3, 2021)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 256882


Has that tram overshot the platform and crashed into the end of the line?  It looks like it's in an odd position.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 3, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I think it's low level.


If it's high level you've got the scoop of the century.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 3, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Aha. Was going to say, I didn’t think any of the tunnels had been opened, let alone any track remaining. (My house is about 50 ft from what used to be the signal box of the next station along).



and chunks of the line built on

disused stations has more on the line / stations

NLS map archive offers a side-by-side comparison - link takes you to 1950-ish large scale OS / recentish satellite


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 3, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Has that tram overshot the platform and crashed into the end of the line? It looks like it's in an odd position.



fairly sharp curve to get under the road bridge - tram is heading north west.  satellite view here

ETA - adding platforms for the tram was an afterthought - while the Croydon - Wimbledon bit of tramlink was originally railway, the two railway lines shared the same platforms at Mitcham Junction.  Doing that with trams is generally not done.  More here.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 7, 2021)

This afternoon at St Albans South - cleaning and oiling for eventual re-opening. Enjoyable work.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 12, 2021)

East Farleigh


----------



## Winot (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## teuchter (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Apr 23, 2021)

Those motors look immensely powerful ( & thirsty )


----------



## teuchter (Apr 23, 2021)

I think they must be. They don't really get to use them until downstream of Central London. I always wonder how fuel consumption & emissions measure up to land based alternatives.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 23, 2021)

I've looked, I cannot find the fuel consumption   
They use several different boats, with different drafts, capacities etc. Depending on which route they are on.  Their consumption of fuel must be great.
This is the closest I got MBNA Thames Clippers Hunt Class Catamarans - Shipping Today & Yesterday Magazine


----------



## teuchter (Apr 23, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I've looked, I cannot find the fuel consumption
> They use several different boats, with different drafts, capacities etc. Depending on which route they are on.  Their consumption of fuel must be great.
> This is the closest I got MBNA Thames Clippers Hunt Class Catamarans - Shipping Today & Yesterday Magazine


I found this









						London ferries produce pollution equivalent to hundreds of buses and trucks
					

‘You can’t call London a low emission zone when the river is not included’




					www.independent.co.uk
				




and this









						Thames Clippers - Preparing for a new norm
					

In the TrAM H2020 project Thames Clippers is looking into electric operation to consider how to become greener and more operationally efficient in the future.



					tramproject.eu


----------



## hash tag (Apr 23, 2021)

I was thinking, how many passengers would a bus carry in a day in comparison to a clipper and how much fuel do they use. Buses are much cleaner these days, many running on hydrogen. There is no comparison. 
Apart from being filthy things, it's sad how under used the river is.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 24, 2021)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 264577



Comes down to London, ousts the locals, poisons the remaining locals with his toxic, polluting choice of transport. Well done.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 24, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Comes down to London, ousts the locals, poisons the remaining locals with his toxic, polluting choice of transport. Well done.


Don't worry - I'm in an offsetting scheme with Spymaster who only travels by rowing boat meaning that I can tear up and down the river on powerboats as much as I like.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 27, 2021)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 259689View attachment 259690View attachment 259691View attachment 259692View attachment 259693


A Geoff Marshall video about Crystal Palace High Level has just appeared -


----------



## A380 (Apr 27, 2021)

Got a local bus today, first time since Covid...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 3, 2021)

Thank you, thank you, thank you Isambard Kingdom Brunel, the more I learn of you the more I know you didn’t do this for practical reasons, you did this for the theatre and joy it brings, and today I was lucky enough to enjoy that again...




And I count my blessings that I have reason to travel this route from time to time.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 8, 2021)

Shipley, one of the UK's few triangular stations.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 8, 2021)

England's highest mainline station. It's not that high really because it's just England. By this afternoon I'll have got to a proper country (Scotland) and go through the UK's highest point on the mainline network.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 8, 2021)

Not my train, sadly


----------



## hash tag (Jun 8, 2021)

Not very clean nor green either. Nearly as bad as the Thames River us


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 8, 2021)

kebabking said:


> Another vote for tebay...
> 
> Gloucester services are run by the same people who own tebay and it shows.
> 
> ...



I've done Berlin to Darlington, but I suspect that you had a days work in your trip.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 11, 2021)

The A87


----------



## hash tag (Jun 11, 2021)

That looks like it was   taken from the inside of a car?


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2021)

hash tag said:


> That looks like it was   taken from the inside of a car?


Clearly, 100% impossible. Unless teuchter has had his phone nicked.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 12, 2021)

Maybe he's finally grown up?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 13, 2021)

About five minutes walk from a bus stop.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## a_chap (Jun 19, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


>




You could at least give us a clue where you are


----------



## teuchter (Jun 28, 2021)

The kylerhea ferry. Claims to be the last operating turntable ferry in the world. Not sure if I believe that. Probably the best small ferry in the UK though.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 28, 2021)

Mam Ratagan pass.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 28, 2021)

Back to more civilised transport modes tonight though.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 29, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Mam Ratagan pass.
> 
> View attachment 275860


My father was the Divisional Road Surveyor for Lochaber, Glenelg, at the other end of Mam Ratagan, was on his patch.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 29, 2021)

teuchter said:


> The kylerhea ferry. Claims to be the last operating turntable ferry in the world. Not sure if I believe that. Probably the best small ferry in the UK though.
> 
> View attachment 275859


That may be small but it has cars. I was on this yesterday which I would have thought was more your style.
Despite operating near to one of the most car dependent area's of the UK, it does not take cars, only peds and bikes.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 29, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> My father was the Divisional Road Surveyor for Lochaber, Glenelg, at the other end of Mam Ratagan, was on his patch.


I'm surprised Lochaber went as far north as that ... Especially seeing as glenelg can't have been directly connected to the rest of it. My father is also a (retired) roads engineer with various bits around the NW Highlands to his name


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 29, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I'm surprised Lochaber went as far north as that ... Especially seeing as glenelg can't have been directly connected to the rest of it. My father is also a (retired) roads engineer with various bits around the NW Highlands to his name



Things could b a bit odd geographically.

Prior to Lochaber he was surveyor for the Outer Hebrides, based on Harris. Harris, as you know, shares an island with Lewis. Dad didn't have Lewis though, that was Ross and Cromarty, Harris being Invernesshire. Stornoway, Lewis, had a school that went to sixth year, Lews Castle School, but the Harris kids had to Inverness and stay in the hostel after third year.

Dad's patch went South to the Ballachulish Bridge, but also went by the 'old road' to beyond Kinlochleven. North to the midpoint of the canal bridge at Fort Augustus, West out to Mallaig.

Glenelg has an amazing war memorial, modeled on the local land owner's son who was killed.






I took my daughter on a mega day out round the West Highlands, we did 692 miles.  

Breakfast in Fort William, lunch in Portree and tea in Oban. 

We went to Glenelg, but as I didn't realise that the Kylerhea ferry was still operating, it was Mam Ratagan both ways, an absolute pig of a road.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 29, 2021)

teuchter said:


> The kylerhea ferry. Claims to be the last operating turntable ferry in the world. Not sure if I believe that. Probably the best small ferry in the UK though.
> 
> View attachment 275859





teuchter said:


> The kylerhea ferry. Claims to be the last operating turntable ferry in the world. Not sure if I believe that. Probably the best small ferry in the UK though.
> 
> View attachment 275859


A little documentary:


----------



## teuchter (Jun 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> A little documentary:



Yeah. But I knew about it long before Tom Scott did. I might even have been on it before he was even born. I saw that video come out the other week and have so far refused to watch it because just who does he think he is, with his millions of subscribers and interests irritatingly similar to mine. I hate him for stealing what should have been my vocation, just like Geoff Marshall and the man in seat 61 have too.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 29, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Yeah. But I knew about it long before Tom Scott did. I might even have been on it before he was even born. I saw that video come out the other week and have so far refused to watch it because just who does he think he is, with his millions of subscribers and interests irritatingly similar to mine. I hate him for stealing what should have been my vocation, just like Geoff Marshall and the man in seat 61 have too.


Bastards! Post a link to _your_ Youtube channel, and let Urban work its magic. I'm sure yours will be better than the rest.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Bastards! Post a link to _your_ Youtube channel, and let Urban work its magic. I'm sure yours will be better than the rest.


It's not a fair contest though, because these people just get an engaging screen presence and boundless enthusiasm handed to them on a plate when they are born. If they want to gain an online audience, they don't have to do any of the hard work like starting pointless arguments on discussion boards or building up detailed transport related knowledge of no use in conventional society. I bet I've got a higher postcount on the railUK forums than any of these frauds, and in the end perhaps that's what history will recognise.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 29, 2021)

teuchter said:


> starting pointless arguments on discussion boards or building up detailed transport related knowledge of no use in conventional society.


Credit where credit is due, you're _really _good at doing those


----------



## existentialist (Jun 29, 2021)

teuchter said:


> It's not a fair contest though, because these people just get an engaging screen presence and boundless enthusiasm handed to them on a plate when they are born. If they want to gain an online audience, they don't have to do any of the hard work like starting pointless arguments on discussion boards or building up detailed transport related knowledge of no use in conventional society. I bet I've got a higher postcount on the railUK forums than any of these frauds, and in the end perhaps that's what history will recognise.


Heh, I'm going to have to try and see if I can figure out who you are on RailUK now


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 29, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Yeah. But I knew about it long before Tom Scott did. I might even have been on it before he was even born. I saw that video come out the other week and have so far refused to watch it because just who does he think he is, with his millions of subscribers and interests irritatingly similar to mine. I hate him for stealing what should have been my vocation, just like Geoff Marshall and the man in seat 61 have too.



I know right? I've been monitoring an interesting phenomenon at a certain remote place for the last 15 years, the other week some 20something YouTuber went there with a drone and did a video that got over a million views. Sure, he said at the end "don't come here it's not for tourists" but I'm assume it's been ruinated by now.


----------



## Supine (Jun 30, 2021)

Scenic warrington


----------



## tim (Jul 2, 2021)

Here.


----------



## Supine (Jul 2, 2021)

Bus stop at Sticklebarn


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 3, 2021)

Supine said:


> Bus stop at Sticklebarn
> 
> View attachment 276455


Looks very civilised.


----------



## A380 (Jul 3, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Yeah. But I knew about it long before Tom Scott did. I might even have been on it before he was even born. I saw that video come out the other week and have so far refused to watch it because just who does he think he is, with his millions of subscribers and interests irritatingly similar to mine. I hate him for stealing what should have been my vocation, just like Geoff Marshall and the man in seat 61 have too.


And both Tom and Geoff know that women have elbows.


----------



## tim (Jul 4, 2021)

Today I am the man on the Clapham Omnibus.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 4, 2021)

Very good luck with that. The roads are a little chaotic at the moment.


----------



## tim (Jul 4, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Very good luck with that. The roads are a little chaotic at the moment.


As I discovered yesterday and today, but duty calls


----------



## hash tag (Jul 4, 2021)

At Johns Hill Bridge is closed, for 9 more weeks.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 4, 2021)

A380 said:


> And both Tom and Geoff know that women have elbows.


I've not seen anything that indicates this, unless I have missed some of their videos.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 6, 2021)

This was yesterday too - stood at a bus stop.  Bonus seagull too.   The pic was taken on maximum zoom so I could get the wind turbines.


----------



## T & P (Jul 15, 2021)

Lalock, a genuinely stunning 13th century town not far from Bath. We decided to come off the M4 early and arrived here on the Old Bath Road. What a great road that is- one of the most enjoyable bike rides I’ve had in a long time. Never using the M4 again!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 15, 2021)

Lacock.

The abbey where Fox Talbot took the world’s first photo.
Camilla Parker Bowles still owns a Manor House there.
No TV aerials are allowed on the outside of the houses.


----------



## T & P (Jul 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Lacock.
> 
> The abbey where Fox Talbot took the world’s first photo.
> Camilla Parker Bowles still owns a Manor House there.
> No TV aerials are allowed on the outside of the houses.


Not just the abbey, but pretty much the entire town seems to be owned or at least run by The National Trust- I’d never seen that before.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 15, 2021)

T & P said:


> Not just the abbey, but pretty much the entire town seems to be owned or at least run by The National Trust- I’d never seen that before.



Yeah it’s the NT that bans the aerials, there’s a nice pub in the village, but a better one up the hill behind it, The Rising Sun.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 16, 2021)

Awful place, not going to get off the train here obviously.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 16, 2021)

All that greenery dappled by sunlight, awful. Thanks for not stopping though, we all appreciate it.


----------



## A380 (Jul 16, 2021)

Given fucking Covid and bus replacement services today was the first time I actually got to use the modified ( by sticking a Diesel engine and batteries under the floor)  ex District line stock on the Bedford Bletchley Marston Vale line…


----------



## T & P (Jul 17, 2021)

A380 said:


> Given fucking Covid and bus replacement services today was the first time I actually got to use the modified ( by sticking a Diesel engine and batteries under the floor)  ex District line stock on the Bedford Bletchley Marston Vale line…
> 
> View attachment 278897View attachment 278898


What’s the top speed of such a thing, I wonder…I would imagine that the top operational speed of an ordinary Underground trainset is lower than that of any modern train’s… But I guess with a Diesel engine providing the power those cars can be towed at commuter train-like speeds…


----------



## existentialist (Jul 17, 2021)

T & P said:


> What’s the top speed of such a thing, I wonder…I would imagine that the top operational speed of an ordinary Underground trainset is lower than that of any modern train’s… But I guess with a Diesel engine providing the power those cars can be towed at commuter train-like speeds…


Top speed is 60mph. Which isn't bad, considering it's being powered by a couple of Ford Transit engines per car.









						British Rail Class 230 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## A380 (Jul 17, 2021)

T & P said:


> What’s the top speed of such a thing, I wonder…I would imagine that the top operational speed of an ordinary Underground trainset is lower than that of any modern train’s… But I guess with a Diesel engine providing the power those cars can be towed at commuter train-like speeds…


Not that I am the kind of person sad enough to run a GPS on a train to see the speed or anything, but yesterday the fastest I saw was 56.2…


----------



## T & P (Jul 17, 2021)

A380 said:


> Not that I am the kind of person sad enough to run a GPS on a train to see the speed or anything, but yesterday the fastest I saw was 56.2…


Thank you sir


----------



## teuchter (Jul 18, 2021)

Another awful place. Supposed to be on the seaside but I can't see any sea from here. Going to get straight back on the next train to London.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 18, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Going to get straight back on the next train to London.



The good people of Worthing, just now:


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 18, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Going to get straight back on the next train to London.



Seven million people in our nation's capital, just now...


----------



## T & P (Jul 18, 2021)

Arthur’s Stone. 5,000 y.o. tomb atop a hill
in Herefordshire. The capping stone is estimated to weigh over 25 tons. Fuck knows how they got it in place, or up there in the first place…


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2021)

From yesterday


----------



## tim (Jul 18, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Another awful place. Supposed to be on the seaside but I can't see any sea from here. Going to get straight back on the next train to London.
> 
> View attachment 279273


AS a child when we were driving to the South Coast for the day and potential destinations were being discussed, I never liked the idea of worthing as it sounded too much like worms.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> Arthur’s Stone. 5,000 y.o. tomb atop a hill
> in Herefordshire. The capping stone is estimated to weigh over 25 tons. Fuck knows how they got it in place, or up there in the first place…
> 
> View attachment 279278
> View attachment 279279


I'm trying to work out how this qualifies as a part of the transport network.


----------



## tim (Jul 19, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I'm trying to work out how this qualifies as a part of the transport network.


It's on a fucking leyline, isn't it? Are you claiming that, just because you can't drive your car along them, such ancient ways are not part of our ancient mystical transport network? 

The Old Straight Track: Its Mounds, Beacons, Moats, Sites and Mark Stones by Watkins, Alfred: Used; Good Paperback (1988) | Reuseabook


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 19, 2021)

This is an interesting looking station - anyone been there?















						Europe’s unluckiest train station gets new lease of life as hotel
					

Once-grand Canfranc was known as the Titanic of the mountains, but fell into disrepair thanks to fire, derailment and war




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## teuchter (Jul 19, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This is an interesting looking station - anyone been there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's on my list - nearly made it there about 10 years ago but not quite.

was discussed here









						Spain by train: any recommendations?
					

I'm thinking of going to Spain for a couple of weeks in the near future.  My preferred method of travel, as ever, is by rail. I'll be going there via France, stopping off in Madrid for a bit, and maybe heading down to the South coast somewhere.  On a previous trip I did the journey all along...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## T & P (Jul 19, 2021)

tim said:


> It's on a fucking leyline, isn't it? Are you claiming that, just because you can't drive your car along them, such ancient ways are not part of our ancient mystical transport network?
> 
> The Old Straight Track: Its Mounds, Beacons, Moats, Sites and Mark Stones by Watkins, Alfred: Used; Good Paperback (1988) | Reuseabook


In teuchter’s world, if something is not on the train network or not served by public transport, it’s not on the transport network at all. Much less so if the only practical way to reach it is by death machine.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 19, 2021)

T & P said:


> In teuchter’s world, if something is not on the train network or not served by public transport, it’s not on the transport network at all. Much less so if the only practical way to reach it is by death machine.


You provided us with details of a tomb rather than the part of the transport network that is is accessed by. We can see some kind of track in the background of one of the photos but no information about this is provided.

The post clearly focused on an object that is not any part of transport infrastructure and therefore contravenes the laws of this thread.


----------



## T & P (Jul 19, 2021)

Well I could have said ‘on the B4348, by Arthur’s Stone’, but only a complete pedant or a terminal bore would feel the need for the road to be mentioned.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 19, 2021)

T & P said:


> Well I could have said ‘on the B4348, by Arthur’s Stone’, but only a complete pedant or a terminal bore would feel the need for the road to be mentioned.


I suggest you petition the moderators to change the thread title to "where are you". But it would perhaps be courteous to consult with thread creator and "complete pedant" danny la rouge before trashing his "terminally boring" concept.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 19, 2021)

Ruling: footpaths, trails and trackways are part of the transport network.


----------



## A380 (Jul 20, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Ruling: footpaths, trails and trackways are part of the transport network.


Yep, I put up my pre Covid Ridge Way walk and no one objected. Presumably as Bronze Age people had no middle class teuchter has no interest in their modes of transport. Now had the mound been a Moomin mound he’d have been all over it.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 20, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Ruling: footpaths, trails and trackways are part of the transport network.


What about tombs?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 20, 2021)

teuchter said:


> What about tombs?


Well, how do you get there?


----------



## Winot (Jul 20, 2021)

Tombs a portal to another world.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 20, 2021)

A cigarette butt in my local park. I got here using the transport network.


----------



## A380 (Jul 20, 2021)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 279554
> A cigarette butt in my local park. I got here using the transport network.


Are you sure that’s not Moomin spoor?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## teuchter (Jul 25, 2021)

Slightly obscure Thames ferry crossing


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 26, 2021)

A station in a pretty part of the country near Cranborne Chase.

The slow line from Waterloo to Exeter is a tour of bucolic English countryside, rolling hills and fields of pasture. Peaceful on the eye


----------



## hash tag (Jul 26, 2021)

I have no idea where Tisbury or Cranboune Chase are?


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 26, 2021)

North Dorset I think


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 27, 2021)

The times I have ridden that line I have been upset that you can't see the cathedral in Salisbury, as in common with Russian hitmen I think it is a cracker and deserves to be seen.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 27, 2021)

Today I had a grand day out - Milton Keynes to Manchester , - walk to Victoria and home via Hudderfield / Sheffield and half the world to Herts.  This is the 1215 to Sheffield via Barnsley - superb trip and across splendid Yorkshire landscape. Alas no sight of the iconic Huddersfield station cats - probably napping. Really reccomend it


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 31, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> View attachment 280625


Tis not. Bury is in Greater Manchester.


----------



## A380 (Jul 31, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> View attachment 280625
> 
> A station in a pretty part of the country near Cranborne Chase.
> 
> The slow line from Waterloo to Exeter is a tour of bucolic English countryside, rolling hills and fields of pasture. Peaceful on the eye


My uncle and aunt lived there. Many happy memories of Tisbury as a child, to me it’s the archetypal large English village small town.


----------



## A380 (Jul 31, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> North Dorset I think


Wiltshire


----------



## A380 (Jul 31, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The times I have ridden that line I have been upset that you can't see the cathedral in Salisbury, as in common with Russian hitmen I think it is a cracker and deserves to be seen.



Had come to visit cathedral. Spire is 123 meters in height. Was detected by slush.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 2, 2021)

The Eclipse Busway- a road just for busses. Not a bus lane, a whole (unfinished) two way road just for buses from Fareham to Gosport. What a good idea. Of course, it wouldn’t be necessary if it was still a railway line.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 2, 2021)

Shame the bus service is so rubbish and that Fareham is one of the most car dependent towns in the country.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 2, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Shame the bus service is so rubbish and that Fareham is one of the most car dependent towns in the country.


It was the first time I've used it (had to drop my van off in Gosport for something), but the bus service was pretty good, I thought, except for a hold up on the way back due to roadworks.

Driving into Gosport, I saw the traffic going the other way and thought "bugger it's going to take forever to get out of here on the bus".  Got on the bus, and 15 mins later, I was at Fareham Station, after whizzing down the Busway.

Maybe I was lucky.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 2, 2021)

It was a strange time, but I hardly saw anyone on the buses and they are not very frequent.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 7, 2021)

A rather wet ride on the Seaton Tramway


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2021)

Hackney Wick


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 7, 2021)

Edit: Wrong thread, but this one coincidentally is on the transport network. Manors station(s) on the edge of Newcastle.


----------



## T & P (Aug 9, 2021)

Fleet Services. Is there a nicer motorway services than this for alfresco eating?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> View attachment 282832
> 
> Fleet Services. Is there a nicer motorway services than this for alfresco eating?




Yes, shit loads of the all over France, Germany, Austria etc...some of which don't charge £8gazillion for a Zinger Burger too.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> View attachment 282832
> 
> Fleet Services. Is there a nicer motorway services than this for alfresco eating?



When you say "al fresco" you mean some picnic tables and a few trees next to a giant carpark and a motorway, right?


----------



## T & P (Aug 9, 2021)

teuchter said:


> When you say "al fresco" you mean some picnic tables and a few trees next to a giant carpark and a motorway, right?
> 
> View attachment 282840


Which beats the eating facilities of most other motorway service stations. Your point being?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> Which beats the eating facilities of most other motorway service stations. Your point being?


Just offering my sympathies to those who travel by private road vehicle and suffer depleted life quality as a result.


----------



## T & P (Aug 9, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Just offering my sympathies to those who travel by private road vehicle and suffer depleted life quality as a result.


Could be worse though. Imagine those poor fuckers who don’t travel first class on trains and want to have a pleasant meal during their journey.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> Could be worse though. Imagine those poor fuckers who don’t travel first class on trains and want to have a pleasant meal during their journey.




Think of the poor sods who do travel first class on trains and run the risk of being sat next to teuchter?


Not sure why anyone uses services these days, sites like this have been around for years JustoffJunction.co.uk and a quick google will reveal a nearby eatery or petrol station that is half the price and twice as nice...


----------



## xenon (Aug 9, 2021)

Weston Super-Mare train station on way back to Bristol.


----------



## T & P (Aug 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Think of the poor sods who do travel first class on trains and run the risk of being sat next to teuchter?
> 
> 
> Not sure why anyone uses services these days, sites like this have been around for years JustoffJunction.co.uk and a quick google will reveal a nearby eatery or petrol station that is half the price and twice as nice...


That’s a nice website- cheers.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 9, 2021)

teuchter said:


> When you say "al fresco" you mean some picnic tables and a few trees next to a giant carpark and a motorway, right?
> 
> View attachment 282840


Don't knock Fleet services. Many happy/romantic memories of that place


----------



## A380 (Aug 10, 2021)

teuchter said:


> When you say "al fresco" you mean some picnic tables and a few trees next to a giant carpark and a motorway, right?
> 
> View attachment 282840



Be honest, you wish all car parks were like these don’t you you moomin botherer.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 11, 2021)

That car park looks way more interesting than that motorway services place and all the cars in it look like they don't work which is perfect. 

It doesn't look like it's all full of Alan Partridge type characters, unlike the places T & P likes to go for lunch.


----------



## T & P (Aug 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> That car park looks way more interesting than that motorway services place and all the cars in it look like they don't work which is perfect.
> 
> It doesn't look like it's all full of Alan Partridge type characters, unlike the places T & P likes to go for lunch.


Well, other than the inevitable limitations of catering whilst on the move, which let’s face it aren’t particularly brighter at most train stations either, when I reach my destination I tend to take advantage of the mobility afforded by teh evil motor vehicle to pick the most appealing places to eat within my budget even if 10-20 miles away. Which affords the luxury of discounting places likely to be frequented by Alan Partridge types, trainspotters and other such weirdos.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 11, 2021)

Driving 20 miles to "an appealing place within my budget" is exactly the sort of thing an Alan Partridge type character would do.


----------



## T & P (Aug 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Driving 20 miles to "an appealing place within my budget" is exactly the sort of thing an Alan Partridge type character would do.


It’s what any normal human being would do who hadn’t watched Christine one time too many as a child and developed a soul-consuming hatred of the motor vehicle.


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## T & P (Aug 12, 2021)

Belfast City Airport. With the Spirit Aerosystems’ building and a big fuck off cruise ship in the background.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## maomao (Aug 17, 2021)

Kings Cross heading north.



There should have been four of us but it's just me and the six-year-old now as littl'un is not well. Absolutely gutted leaving him behind but daughter has had a rotten year and deserves a holiday.


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 18, 2021)

Brampton Hut services A1/A14 junction. Doing a LFT in my car before I carry on to my destination.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 20, 2021)

No 5 bus stop outside the train station after a few pints in the Albion. Christ, I’ve actually missed standing here.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 20, 2021)

no photo (taking photo and posting would have been awkward) but have done the M25 and am now at mum-tat's for the weekend.

first time since about xmas 2019 that i have been more than 10 miles in any direction...


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 21, 2021)

Another standard summer holiday feature for my family, ticking off another funicular or teleférico.

This year it’s Braga’s turn.



I’ll have to come back at some point and do the other track so I can properly colour it in on my track atlas.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 22, 2021)

In a hole


----------



## hash tag (Aug 25, 2021)

A Thames Clipper framed by Battersea Rail Bridge with the heliport as a backdrop.


----------



## Mattym (Aug 25, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Think of the poor sods who do travel first class on trains and run the risk of being sat next to teuchter?
> 
> 
> Not sure why anyone uses services these days, sites like this have been around for years JustoffJunction.co.uk and a quick google will reveal a nearby eatery or petrol station that is half the price and twice as nice...



I was contemplating spending £15 on that 'Extra Mile' book, which I think, is basically the same as that website, so thank you.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 25, 2021)

I would only use a service station for a wee n tea. Have found some lovely pubs just 10 minutes or so from motorway which have been well worth supporting.


----------



## Supine (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2021)

Clapton Station


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 2, 2021)

Apparently our train leaves from platform 1


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 3, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Apparently our train leaves from platform 1
> 
> View attachment 286329


Did you find the right platform in time?


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 3, 2021)

Few hours ago - Horsham - Victoria via Boxhill and so on. Flourishing vineyards. Superb line and superb countryside.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 3, 2021)

davesgcr said:


> View attachment 286569
> 
> Few hours ago - Horsham - Victoria via Boxhill and so on. Flourishing vineyards. Superb line and superb countryside.


Talking of transport networks...that vineyard runs a visitor tour with one of those land train things...it trundles up the hill in the background of your photo and back down again. Got a free ride on it last year; one benefit of walking with friends with toddlers


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 3, 2021)

davesgcr said:


> View attachment 286569
> 
> Few hours ago - Horsham - Victoria via Boxhill and so on. Flourishing vineyards. Superb line and superb countryside.



Good mountain biking round there too, a path goes right through the vineyard, coming down from Ranmore Common.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 3, 2021)

Good walking around there also, and the occasional pub


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 3, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Good walking around there also, and the occasional pub



Not the Stepping Stones though, right miserable cunt runs that place.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 3, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not the Stepping Stones though, right miserable cunt runs that place.


I went in there before lock down. No complaints and if I remember correctly, good ale.


----------



## Supine (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## teuchter (Sep 6, 2021)

Finally made it to the home of the famous mint cake!


----------



## Supine (Sep 6, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Finally made it to the home of the famous mint cake!
> 
> View attachment 287094



You might want to get a train to Kendal if you fancy mint cake


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 7, 2021)

Glasgow Queen Street. It was a bit weird arriving at the high level station on an electric train


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 7, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 287206
> 
> Glasgow Queen Street. It was a bit weird arriving at the high level station on an electric train


_waves at neon_


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2021)

Corrour


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 11, 2021)

Driving live steam at the St Albans Signal box today - not helped by Network Rail putting some heavy plant in "our" car park. I did not excel myself in driving as I was a bit too keen on the reversing moves.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2021)

A helicopter, train, houseboats, river police, rubbish barges and water us all in one 😮


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 15, 2021)

hash tag said:


> A helicopter, train, houseboats, river police, rubbish barges and water us all in one 😮
> View attachment 288453


😱 The water will drain out of that river!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2021)

This time with the London Overground (passenger) train in the background disappearing up towards the north pole. Any better?


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 15, 2021)

hash tag said:


> This time with the London Overground (passenger) train in the background disappearing up towards the north pole. Any better?
> View attachment 288466


Good rail knowledge of the North Pole


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 15, 2021)

hash tag said:


> This time with the London Overground (passenger) train in the background disappearing up towards the north pole. Any better?
> View attachment 288466


You should be able to catch a low-flying airliner in your shot if the wind is going the right way.

I used to go there (north bank) on the overground train with my eldest when he was two, wide range of exciting vehicles plus a nice wide paved area with a few ramps for zooming about on his little trike. Great place for young kids.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2021)

Apologies for not including an aeroplane. I thought I did well with helicopter, rubbish barge, houseboat, police boat and River us, but hey. 🙁


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 15, 2021)

(I think I can top that when standing on the Luis I bridge in Porto, from there you can see cars, a variety of boats on the river below, trams on the bridge itself, heavy rail going into São Bento, a funicular, a cable car, and flights coming into the airport. A few years ago there were also tourist helicopter flights buzzing up and down, but didn’t see any this year)


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2021)

ska invita said:


> .View attachment 288474





Dogsauce said:


> (I think I can top that when standing on the Luis I bridge in Porto, from there you can see cars, a variety of boats on the river below, trams on the bridge itself, heavy rail going into São Bento, a funicular, a cable car, and flights coming into the airport. A few years ago there were also tourist helicopter flights buzzing up and down, but didn’t see any this year)


No pictures though 😁


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 15, 2021)

hash tag said:


> No pictures though 😁


Tbf it would have to be a video, as the funicular and regular trains are one side of the bridge, cable car and planes the other. Maybe next year I’ll take my SLR and fisheye lens...


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## T & P (Sep 15, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Apologies for not including an aeroplane. I thought I did well with helicopter, rubbish barge, houseboat, police boat and River us, but hey. 🙁


That’s the main approach to LHR of course, but not as frequent a sight since the pandemic.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2021)

It is. What with lack of planes and helicopters in last year it's been peaceful.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 15, 2021)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 288519


To Inverness? I look forward to your trip report.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 15, 2021)

I was not far from hash tag 's earlier viewpoint, this evening.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 16, 2021)

Crossing the River Parrett in Bridgwater. The Parrett emerges into the Bristol Channel and, despite being 10 miles from the coast, Bridgwater was a significant trading port from the 11th to the 19th century. It was killed off by the railways and the last commercial ship docked in 1907.

The heavy silting on the banks comes from downstream not upstream


----------



## A380 (Sep 16, 2021)

Devils Bridge over the Devils Couldon. 11th Century then 1700 then Victorian.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 16, 2021)

Had great food sitting overlooking the bridge. Great chocolate shop also. Bloody lovely.


----------



## T & P (Sep 16, 2021)

That bridge combo looks like it was conceieved by Terry Pratchett...


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 16, 2021)

A380 said:


> Devils Bridge over the Devils Couldon. 11th Century then 1700 then Victorian.
> 
> View attachment 288564View attachment 288565View attachment 288566


Is the hotel that used to be an orphanage still open?


----------



## A380 (Sep 16, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Is the hotel that used to be an orphanage still open?


Don’t know, some interesting buildings there.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 16, 2021)

A380 said:


> Don’t know, some interesting buildings there.


Yes, and a mound with Celtic design paths.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 16, 2021)

The end of the line


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 16, 2021)

hash tag said:


> The end of the line
> View attachment 288622




Did you bump in to farmerbarleymow in the shop?




And I hope you pushed on to Dunnet Head..?


----------



## Supine (Sep 16, 2021)

I’m somewhere crap!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2021)

hash tag said:


> The end of the line
> View attachment 288622


Anything to report? 



			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/christmas-2021.374252/


----------



## hash tag (Sep 16, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Did you bump in to farmerbarleymow in the shop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can virtually see dunnett head from the hotel. That's for tomorrow.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 16, 2021)

hash tag said:


> We can virtually see dunnett head from the hotel. That's for tomorrow.




Yeah, don't want to do all the local hotspots in one day. 

How long have you allocated yourselves for that bleakest of shite outposts? If you're really bored Thurso is god for a 30 minute diversion...


----------



## hash tag (Sep 16, 2021)

We are in castletown for 2 nights...a couple of minutes from Thurso. The area, helped by weather is gorgeous. The food, the hotel is not so.


----------



## Judelo (Sep 16, 2021)

Duncansby Head? The actual NE'erly point that John O' Groats falsely takes all the credit for, and bleaker than Dunnet Head 😉


----------



## fuck seals (Sep 16, 2021)

Home fucking bound


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 17, 2021)

Supine said:


> I’m somewhere crap!View attachment 288646



Ian Visits posted on FB yesterday that the light show inside has now been opened - still free to visit.
The photos he posted looked good!


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 17, 2021)

Homeward bound.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Sep 17, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> View attachment 288879


That's a nice sky.


----------



## Supine (Sep 17, 2021)

Mad bus stop


----------



## tim (Sep 20, 2021)

Battersea Power Station Station, Kennington and passing Nine Elms
[


----------



## hash tag (Sep 20, 2021)

Does a chairlift count?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 20, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Does a chairlift count?
> View attachment 289430


The Lecht?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 20, 2021)

I've done my time skiing in muddy slush there.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 20, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> The Lecht?


? Somewhere at top of Cairngorms. Just 20 degrees 😁


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 20, 2021)

hash tag said:


> ? Somewhere at top of Cairngorms. Just 20 degrees 😁


The Lecht is one of the Cairngorm ski resorts.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 20, 2021)

hash tag said:


> No. But pudding last night was deep fried Orios.
> (See also pizza thread 😂 )





danny la rouge said:


> The Lecht is one of the Cairngorm ski resorts.


Yes, it was.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 20, 2021)

Does this help?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 20, 2021)

Aviemore?


----------



## tim (Sep 21, 2021)

Wrecked on the Illyrian coast, apparently, but music is the food of love, so it could be my lucky evening.


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 21, 2021)

tim said:


> Wrecked on the Illyrian coast, apparently, but music is the food of love, so it could be my lucky evening.
> View attachment 289582View attachment 289583



Croatia basically? I've driven all down that coast road. It's beautiful. Bloody boiling in August mind you. Which town exactly?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## teuchter (Sep 22, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Croatia basically? I've driven all down that coast road. It's beautiful. Bloody boiling in August mind you. Which town exactly?


Looks like the bit of Croatia that's very close to the river Thames.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 22, 2021)

Aberdeen station is a mess right now and not easy to pick stuff up for a marathon train journey.


----------



## tim (Sep 22, 2021)

.





hash tag said:


> View attachment 289640



A big U just like the big in "It's a Mad Mad World". Get digging.


----------



## tim (Sep 22, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Looks like the bit of Croatia that's very close to the river Thames.



Sorry, it was "Twelfth Night" at the Globe last night. Not as exciting as Croatia, but slightly less Covid rigmarole. I think tonight the stage is being moved to Verona.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## BassJunkie (Sep 28, 2021)

Had to come here on business. No petrol, so this I'm enjoying the train


----------



## tim (Sep 28, 2021)

From Hell, Hull and Halifax may the Good Lord deliver us.


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 2, 2021)

Leigh Delamere services, bit fucking rainy!


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 2, 2021)

Still raining, Cardiff West


----------



## existentialist (Oct 2, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> View attachment 290965
> 
> Still raining, Cardiff West


It's always raining at Cardiff West.


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 2, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It's always raining at Cardiff West.


It's rained heavily all the way from Hampshire


----------



## existentialist (Oct 2, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> It's rained heavily all the way from Hampshire


It was getting you ready for Cardiff West...


----------



## hash tag (Oct 2, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> View attachment 290965
> 
> Still raining, Cardiff Wet


Corrected


----------



## tim (Oct 2, 2021)

Is this really as good as life can get?


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 2, 2021)

tim said:


> Is this really as good as life can get?
> View attachment 290981


I'll be passing through there myself in a couple of hours.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 2, 2021)

tim said:


> Is this really as good as life can get?
> View attachment 290981


It's the Good Life, for sure.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 2, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> View attachment 290947View attachment 290948
> 
> Leigh Delamere services, bit fucking rainy!


In the last 20 years or so I've been to Leigh Delamere approximately twice as many times as I've been to London. I prefer eastbound.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 2, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> In the last 20 years or so I've been to Leigh Delamere approximately twice as many times as I've been to London. I prefer eastbound.


My services of choice, about an hour to Reading from there. Membury has a Waitrose but it's too close to destination so feels a bit odd.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 2, 2021)

Is this really as good as life can get?
Also Surbiton. Honest. 



And here. First visit to London since the beforetimes. It’s busy.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 3, 2021)

On the way home. It’s not going well.


----------



## tim (Oct 3, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> On the way home. It’s not going well.
> 
> View attachment 291047




Ah the infernal signal failure.

 I was coming from Weybridge and after an hour sitting on a train going nowhere, decamped to the incredibly slow train on the alternative Weybridge route via Egham, Virginia Water, Feltham, Hounslow Barnes etc. Wasn't convinced, at the time, that I was making the right decision, but I think I did


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 3, 2021)

tim said:


> Ah the infernal signal failure.
> 
> I was coming from Weybridge and after an hour sitting on a train going nowhere, decamped to the incredibly slow train on the alternative Weybridge route via Egham, Virginia Water, Feltham, Hounslow Barnes etc. Wasn't convinced, at the time, that I was making the right decision, but I think I did


It was fairly grim. Nearly 3 when the train reached home. And I only had 2 cans with me. I have not missed trains.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Supine (Oct 3, 2021)

South Quay, topical running picture


----------



## hash tag (Oct 3, 2021)

Supine said:


> South Quay, topical running picture
> 
> View attachment 291063


Running the marathon, taking pics and posting all at the same time, I am impressed.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 3, 2021)

Haslemere, still in possession of a working signal box, and the only station between Guildford and Havant with a passing loop platform. Behind the camera, one of Network Rail's "let's see what kind of ugly footbridge we can spoil this station with" projects which i think has been completed since my last visit.


----------



## T & P (Oct 4, 2021)

Jordan Highway 65- nearly 400m below sea level at this point. The northern end of the Dead Sea is just about visible behind the trees.


----------



## Winot (Oct 6, 2021)

T & P said:


> View attachment 291242
> 
> Jordan Highway 65- nearly 400m below sea level at this point. The northern end of the Dead Sea is just about visible behind the trees.


Great country. Are you going to Petra or Wadi Rum?


----------



## T & P (Oct 6, 2021)

Winot said:


> Great country. Are you going to Petra or Wadi Rum?


I’ve been to both sites in previous visits- mind-blowing places. This time we’re just in Amman for the week visiting the in-law, but fancied a couple of days sunbathing and floating on brine. 

The drive from Amman to Petra/ Aqaba/ Wadi Rum is not for the faint hearted though


----------



## Sue (Oct 6, 2021)

T & P said:


> I’ve been to both sites in previous visits- mind-blowing places. This time we’re just in Amman for the week visiting the in-law, but fancied a couple of days sunbathing and floating on brine.
> 
> The drive from Amman to Petra/ Aqaba/ Wadi Rum is not for the faint hearted though


Jordan was my last trip before Covid   (Jan/Feb 2020). I did the typical Amman/Wadi Rum/Petra/Madaba/a few desert castles/Jerash (which was fantastic) route. Quite a lot of religious Americans there for the Old Testament sites.

OTOH, the postcards I sent when I was there have literally only just been delivered so I know now not to rely on their post.


----------



## tim (Oct 6, 2021)

No sign of Aphrodite.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 6, 2021)

tim said:


> No sign of Aphrodite.
> 
> View attachment 291447


Try going to her rock, in case she’s been seen near there, that’s just off  the Limassol - Paphos road for transport network reference.


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 7, 2021)

At the docks, watching this moving about.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2021)

Massive graffiti at Dalston Kingsland Station


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Elpenor (Oct 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 291844


The ‘ding, Platform 8/9


----------



## teuchter (Oct 9, 2021)

Everywhere on the GWML now easily recognisable as such by the preposterously overstructured wiring.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 9, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Everywhere on the GWML now easily recognisable as such by the preposterously overstructured wiring.




In the Brunel tradition. One of his bridges as seen from the Thames path on my way back…




A monster that was built to last.

Thames Path from Streatley to Reading, thought it would be flat, like a towpath, nope. Really hilly, one hill had steep stairs cut in to it ffs.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 9, 2021)

It’s not the Thames Path but I find crossing at Pangbourne / Whitchurch and going via the Mapledurham estate into Caversham to be a better route than the Thames path


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 9, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> It’s not the Thames Path but I find crossing at Pangbourne / Whitchurch and going via the Mapledurham estate into Caversham to be a better route than the Thames path




Should I do this ride again I think some beers in the Bull at Streatley followed by a train to Reading would be more suitable.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 9, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> It’s not the Thames Path but I find crossing at Pangbourne / Whitchurch and going via the Mapledurham estate into Caversham to be a better route than the Thames path




As it goes I did go through Pangbourne and stayed on the road after that, but the main road, didn’t know any back routes…


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 9, 2021)

Were you riding on the ridgeway? I’ve run from Streatley as far as a few miles past the Wantage Monument, some very steep hills especially in the last few miles coming into Streatley


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 9, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Were you riding on the ridgeway? I’ve run from Streatley as far as a few miles past the Wantage Monument, some very steep hills especially in the last few miles coming into Streatley




Yes, Swindon to Streatley, then on to Reading. Had lunch on the Wantage Monument, which was the first place I ever set up a sound system on the Ridgeway back in the distant past...


----------



## T & P (Oct 9, 2021)

En route to LHR from the Middle East (a few hours ago as no free internet aboard). The Italian Alps in all their glory


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2021)

Clapton Station , rush hour 🤔


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2021)

An autumnal Clapton Station


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 16, 2021)

Winchester Services, London bound.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 16, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> View attachment 292950
> 
> Winchester Services, London bound.


I stopped there (on the southbound side) for a cup of tea and some food shortly after my Mum died earlier this year, just as lockdown no 3 started. It was about 9pm and I was the only person in the entire building apart from the Burger King staff. It felt very eerie.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Supine (Oct 17, 2021)

Ramsgate's abandoned hoverport. Didn’t know it even existed.


----------



## tim (Oct 17, 2021)

Tessa Jowell Health Centre.


I was reminded of this thread.


'Unseat Tessa Jowell.' Unseat Tessa Jowell.

The wonders that being dead can do for a politicians reputation. I pity the good folk of Southend.


----------



## tim (Oct 17, 2021)

Dp


----------



## teuchter (Oct 17, 2021)

This is one of those places that's being ruined by people from London coming down for the weekend, to visit their friends who live there after having moved down from London. It's an outrage.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Oct 24, 2021)

teuchter said:


> This is one of those places that's being ruined by people from London coming down for the weekend, to visit their friends who live there after having moved down from London. It's an outrage.
> 
> View attachment 293182


(((teuchter)))


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 27, 2021)

Woolley Edge services, near Rotherham I think!


----------



## Supine (Oct 30, 2021)

I want to go here!


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 31, 2021)

Wonder what it sounds like if you're on the floor below!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 31, 2021)

Disney has been doing that for decades...


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 31, 2021)

M40 north of Oxford (got my passenger to take these)


----------



## tim (Oct 31, 2021)

This is a lie. Twice daily for the past five years, I have scanned the horizon and the pavements for this damn bird.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 31, 2021)

You was looking in the wrong place


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Nov 1, 2021)

It’s a bit of a grey old day here on the ferry between Rio Grande and São José do Norte in Brazil.


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 9, 2021)

Nice empty Chiltern route train to Birmingham Very comfy and nice and sunny


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## blossie33 (Nov 12, 2021)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 296401


...been to Coventry then?


----------



## hash tag (Nov 12, 2021)

Yep. Arrived last night, departing tomorrow. The hotel 🙁😬


----------



## hash tag (Nov 12, 2021)

Because I could


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 12, 2021)

Once spent the night there. Wasn’t fun or comfortable.


----------



## T & P (Nov 12, 2021)

Despite being the UK’s second largest city, I somehow reckon they have fewer international flights a few smaller cities. But then I can’t imagine it’d be a top destination for foreign tourists…


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 12, 2021)

T & P said:


> Despite being the UK’s second largest city, I somehow reckon they have fewer international flights a few smaller cities. But then I can’t imagine it’d be a top destination for foreign tourists…


They’d get more if they renamed it ‘Birmingham Shakespeare Airport’ or something like that to capitalise on Stratford being nearby.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 13, 2021)

A lot of VFR traffic to the Indian subcontinent via the middle east I expect. Also had direct flights to Turkmenistan at one point I think.


----------



## tim (Nov 13, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> They’d get more if they renamed it ‘Birmingham Shakespeare Airport’ or something like that to capitalise on Stratford being nearby.



Yes, with a Rosencranz and Guildenstern Departure Terminal.


----------



## Supine (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## T & P (Nov 13, 2021)

Supine said:


> View attachment 296592


Looks like opening shot of a superhero film. Now we just need a criminal being chased by the police accidentally crashing into it, getting bathed in the acid, and emerging a couple of minutes later from the wreck horribly disfigured but having gained extraordinary powers. A new supervillain is born.

ETA: Actually I wonder if that train might actually be a film prop. The three wagons see in the image look 1940s…


----------



## Winot (Nov 13, 2021)

tim said:


> Yes, with a Rosencranz and Guildenstern Departure Terminal.


“Have you got your letter Sir?”


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 13, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


> View attachment 296608View attachment 296609


Reminds me of holidays to Bournemouth by train when I was very young


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 13, 2021)

T & P said:


> ETA: Actually I wonder if that train might actually be a film prop. The three wagons see in the image look 1940s…



fairly sure it's a steam / preserved railway line (i think i recognise the location) not part of the 'real' network... 

(for one thing, the war department became part of the ministry of defence in 1964)


----------



## Supine (Nov 13, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> fairly sure it's a steam / preserved railway line (i think i recognise the location) not part of the 'real' network...
> 
> (for one thing, the war department became part of the ministry of defence in 1964)



It’s outside Bristol Museum


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 13, 2021)

Supine said:


> It’s outside Bristol Museum





that was my first thought


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 14, 2021)

I suggested going there yesterday with the kids, though trains aren’t running at the moment (they do a few weekends a year I think). Ended up just traipsing round Broadmead and St. Nicks market instead. They have some nice stock at the museum.  I can remember the old Western Fuels yellow shutter trundling around those parts in the 80s, back when there was still an active coal depot on the site behind the M-Shed. It still exists on a preservation site in Norfolk.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 14, 2021)

From Birmingham International to East Midlands airport. Being a predominately freight based airport it was possibly one of the busiest during lockdown.


----------



## T & P (Nov 14, 2021)

hash tag said:


> From Birmingham International to East Midlands airport. Being a predominately freight based airport it was possibly one of the busiest during lockdown. View attachment 296747View attachment 296748


Points awarded for location obscurity.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 18, 2021)

oh dear.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 19, 2021)

The grown up’s way to get to Scotland…


----------



## Supine (Nov 19, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The grown up’s way to get to Scotland…
> 
> View attachment 297439



Bahnhof Strasse, eco warrior 

Nice tartan on the plane though


----------



## A380 (Nov 19, 2021)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 297379View attachment 297380View attachment 297381View attachment 297382


I still think they missed a trick not calling it Battersea Power Station Station...


----------



## teuchter (Nov 20, 2021)

I would go for Battersea Battersea Power Station Station or maybe Battersea Power Station Station Battersea, to be consistent with the other Battersea stations.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 20, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I would go for Battersea Battersea Power Station Station or maybe Battersea Power Station Station Battersea, to be consistent with the other Battersea stations.


Clapham Junction is more Battersea than Clapham


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 20, 2021)

or Battersea Power Station ^2 ?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 21, 2021)

And the last leg…


----------



## teuchter (Nov 21, 2021)

Just like Boris.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 21, 2021)

At 3pm I knocked back the last of my lager in The Doric, it is now 1820 and am opening a bottle of red in Godalming. Flying’s brilliant!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 22, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> At 3pm I knocked back the last of my lager in The Doric, it is now 1820 and am opening a bottle of red in Godalming. Flying’s brilliant!


Indeed. Exact same excuse as Boris.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 22, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Indeed. Exact same excuse as Boris.
> 
> View attachment 297786



Indeed, although the pressing issue for me was to ensure my kids could be back in time for bed as they had school/college the next day, whilst Bozo doesn't seem to even know which people are his kids.

You'd be confused to learn tuch that the two flights we took generated less CO2 per passenger than going by train.


----------



## tim (Nov 23, 2021)

The driver thinks she runs the show, but If I'm not there the train don't go.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 23, 2021)

tim said:


> The driver thinks she runs the show, but If I'm not there the train don't go.
> 
> View attachment 297885View attachment 297886



I've sat in that seat many a time.


----------



## tim (Nov 23, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I've sat in that seat many a time.


Me too, but it is this was only the second time since lockdown restrictions were lifted and last time I felt obliged to give up my place to excited small children and their parents.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 23, 2021)

tim said:


> Me too, but it is this was only the second time since lockdown restrictions were lifted and last time I felt obliged to give up my place to excited small children and their parents.


Having read an announcement somewhere, a couple of weeks ago, that these restrictions had been lifted, it was disappointing to board a DLR train to find the no access banner for those seats still up. We ignored it and sat there anyway.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Nov 24, 2021)

Looks up Whimple....Exeter 👍
Looks like the platforms are expecting ice or snow 🙄


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2021)

Just got off the Train at Hackney Central (just out of view)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 24, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Looks up Whimple....Exeter 👍
> Looks like the platforms are expecting ice or snow 🙄



Yeah we had our first proper frost yesterday. 

I've never actually been to Whimple but the name never fails to amuse me when I pass through it.


----------



## tim (Nov 24, 2021)

This is actually from this morning. 

I haven't seen this dove for some weeks so was very happy to see it this morning. He/she can often be found pecking outside Foxtons in Greenwich, which is in my walk from Cutty Dark Station to work, but today we met a few metres farther along the road. Next time we meet, I shall buy a pastry from Gregg's for us to share.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 25, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> You'd be confused to learn tuch that the two flights we took generated less CO2 per passenger than going by train.



"According to the Campaign for Better Transport, an organisation that strives for all communities to have access to high quality, sustainable transportation, one person’s carbon footprint for a flight between Glasgow and London amounts to approximately 137kg of CO2. But when t*ravelling by train, per capita emissions are nearly seven times lower at around 20kg of CO2."*
source


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 25, 2021)

ska invita said:


> "According to the Campaign for Better Transport, an organisation that strives for all communities to have access to high quality, sustainable transportation, one person’s carbon footprint for a flight between Glasgow and London amounts to approximately 137kg of CO2. But when t*ravelling by train, per capita emissions are nearly seven times lower at around 20kg of CO2."*
> source




Good job I wasn't flying from Glasgow then.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 25, 2021)

ska invita said:


> "According to the Campaign for Better Transport, an organisation that strives for all communities to have access to high quality, sustainable transportation, one person’s carbon footprint for a flight between Glasgow and London amounts to approximately 137kg of CO2. But when t*ravelling by train, per capita emissions are nearly seven times lower at around 20kg of CO2."*
> source


I assume he's on about this









						Airline launches first flight using 'sustainable aviation fuel'
					

BRITISH Airways has operated its first flight using sustainable aviation fuel (SAF).




					www.thenational.scot
				




It's nonsense that it has a lower carbon footprint than going by electric train though. And even if the fuel is created using renewable energy, it uses up massive amounts of energy that could be used for something else. Like electric cars it doesn't solve any fundamental problems, just makes something slightly less bad.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Supine (Nov 29, 2021)

Road shut due to huge bit of tree about to fall


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2021)

Waiting for a GWR to Swansea at Bristol Parkway. Started from Leeds, via Chesterfield, Derby, Birmingham New Street and Cheltenham Spa. Trainsplit ticket to save me what doesn’t feel like a lot right now and a total nightmare of a journey so far. All trains late and overcrowded. First serious train journey since the beginning of the End Times and it’s fucking shite. Can’t even eat or drink on any of the trains cos it’s so crowded it feels wrong to do so, yet still they’re pushing a catering service that only a few people can get to. UK trains are so shite and their seat booking system a completely dishonest scam. What’s the point of booking a seat if you can’t sit down?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 3, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Waiting for a GWR to Swansea at Bristol Parkway. Started from Leeds, via Chesterfield, Derby, Birmingham New Street and Cheltenham Spa. Trainsplit ticket to save me what doesn’t feel like a lot right now and a total nightmare of a journey so far. All trains late and overcrowded. First serious train journey since the beginning of the End Times and it’s fucking shite. Can’t even eat or drink on any of the trains cos it’s so crowded it feels wrong to do so, yet still they’re pushing a catering service that only a few people can get to. UK trains are so shite and their seat booking system a completely dishonest scam. What’s the point of booking a seat if you can’t sit down?


If you've got a booked seat why can't you sit down?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2021)

teuchter said:


> If you've got a booked seat why can't you sit down?


Cos as soon as they cancel one train those bookings vanish and you have to wrestle your way onto another train but make sure it’s the right operator and ticket or you may have to buy another. Seems designed to confuse


----------



## teuchter (Dec 3, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Cos as soon as they cancel one train those bookings vanish and you have to wrestle your way onto another train but make sure it’s the right operator and ticket or you may have to buy another. Seems designed to confuse


Oh I see, you didn't mention your train had been cancelled. Make sure you claim your refunds.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2021)

‘A ticket does not guarantee a seat’ - WHY THE FUCK NOT? I expect to sit on any long distance journey. Why is that too much to ask? And why is there still such a thing as first class? Sitting alone in an empty first class carriage cos FUCK THE SYSTEM


----------



## tim (Dec 3, 2021)

teuchter said:


> If you've got a booked seat why can't you sit down?


Piles, but they still made him book a seat.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 3, 2021)

teuchter said:


> If you've got a booked seat why can't you sit down?


I'm going to Swansea, too, but I will definitely be sitting down, because the police take a dim view of stand-up driving.


----------



## T & P (Dec 3, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> ‘A ticket does not guarantee a seat’ - WHY THE FUCK NOT? I expect to sit on any long distance journey. Why is that too much to ask? And why is there still such a thing as first class? Sitting alone in an empty first class carriage cos FUCK THE SYSTEM


----------



## teuchter (Dec 3, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> ‘A ticket does not guarantee a seat’ - WHY THE FUCK NOT? I expect to sit on any long distance journey. Why is that too much to ask?


It's because it's not possible to adjust train length according to how many people want to travel on any given service. It's nearly always possible to book a seat when you buy a ticket. If it's not, that means the service is booked up and you can't be sure you will be able to sit down. 

Most other long distance travel modes simply tell you that you can't travel, if the service is booked up. That's what would happen on trains if they adopted the same system. In France on the TGV if it's full you can't travel, maybe not even on any other service that day. In the UK, you can choose between a guaranteed seat on a service that might not be your first choice, and taking your chances on the service you actually want. I prefer this system.

Unfortunately we might see a move to more booked-seat only services in the future, as a result of people not being able to understand that if they don't book a seat, they don't have a booked seat, and then making a big fuss about it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2021)

Would prefer the European model. If I can’t sit down I don’t want to travel. What if I were disabled?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 3, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Would prefer the European model. If I can’t sit down I don’t want to travel.



Don't buy a ticket without a seat reservation then.



Orang Utan said:


> What if I were disabled?



You would buy a ticket with a seat reservation, if your disability meant it was important that you were able to sit down.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Don't buy a ticket without a seat reservation then.
> 
> 
> 
> You would buy a ticket with a seat reservation, if your disability meant it was important that you were able to sit down.


But then you’d lose the reservation if there was a cancellation. Wouldn’t a rail replacement service be preferable over an overcrowded train?


----------



## T & P (Dec 3, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> But then you’d lose the reservation if there was a cancellation. Wouldn’t a rail replacement service be preferable over an overcrowded train?


Long distance? Absolutely. I had never heard of the concept until I moved here. I suspect in most countries in the continent it wouldn’t be allowed to happen by the government regulator even any train operator had the audacity to try such scheme.

It’s mind boggling that the British public has become inert to something so fucking unacceptable and appalling as buying a long distance train ticket and possibly having to stand up for the journey, which would be taxing even for anyone young and fit not to mention everyone else, or you can’t take it, having to sit on the floor like a fucking dog. Between coaches right next to the bogs for added insult.

It nothing else it should be illegal on health & safety and/ or welfare grounds. For all the derision air travel gets in comparison to train travel, at least the various regulatory bodies have the power and will to tell the likes of Michael O’Leary to fuck right off whenever he tries to charge for using the toilets, or indeed introduce standing plane tickets.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 3, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> But then you’d lose the reservation if there was a cancellation.


This would also apply in a reserved-seats-only system.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 3, 2021)

T & P said:


> Long distance? Absolutely. I had never heard of the concept until I moved here. I suspect in most countries in the continent it wouldn’t be allowed to happen by the government regulator even any train operator had the audacity to try such scheme.
> 
> It’s mind boggling that the British public has become inert to something so fucking unacceptable and appalling as buying a long distance train ticket and possibly having to stand up for the journey, which would be taxing even for anyone young and fit not to mention everyone else, or you can’t take it, having to sit on the floor like a fucking dog. Between coaches right next to the bogs for added insult.
> 
> It nothing else it should be illegal on health & safety and/ or welfare grounds. For all the derision air travel gets in comparison to train travel, at least the various regulatory bodies have the power and will to tell the likes of Michael O’Leary to fuck right off whenever he tries to charge for using the toilets, or indeed introduce standing plane tickets.


It's rather evident that you are not a very seasoned traveller.


----------



## T & P (Dec 4, 2021)

teuchter said:


> It's rather evident that you are not a very seasoned traveller.


I know for a fact that nowhere near as extensively as you when it comes to trains. But then, even if there are places in Europe where a long distance ticket doesn’t guarantee a seat, I’d wager it’s not the norm in the high standards-setting countries we should we aiming to match.

At least the countries that don’t care if you have to stand for six hours or ride on the roof charge passengers measly amounts if not let them ride for free.

The UK system on the other hand is equivalent to going to a restaurant in central London that costs what would get you Michelin star level service in the Continent, and yet sometimes having to eat your food standing up if it’s very busy.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 4, 2021)

hmm

i can see the argument, but how would this work in practice?  (or how does it work in practice in countries where long distance trains are pre-booked passengers only?)

i can catch the local train from the wayside station here to Reading, then without having to pass through any more gates, get on cross country or long distance great western trains.   most UK stations (other than terminus stations) are similar.

making long distance trains pre-book only would need check in desks / gates at all stations that long distance services call at (and these of course would need staffing all the time trains were running) - along with a lot of building work to put barriers between local / long distance train platforms.  either than or you'd need at least one guard per door on every long distance train.

and in turn, long distance trains would no longer serve many of the smaller stations in more rural counties where they provide the only service (some of great western's long distance services call at small stations in the cotswolds / cornwall etc, the london - weymouth service is also the 'all stations' train west of poole)

and then i can imagine the fuss that would be made by people who got to the station late and missed their train / wanted to travel earlier or later than they had booked for any number of reasons / wanted to travel at short notice and all the trains for the next day or two were already fully booked / turned up at the last minute and there was a queue at the check in so they missed their train...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2021)

teuchter said:


> This would also apply in a reserved-seats-only system.


Well yes. But no one would have to stand. It’s simple. No seat. No service. Fill the seats not the train


----------



## teuchter (Dec 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Well yes. But no one would have to stand. It’s simple. No seat. No service. Fill the seats not the train


They would still have to stand if a train got cancelled and they had to be put on another train which was already full.

Aside from cancellations, or other types of disruption which would cause problems either way, no-one has to stand under the present system.

Possibly to stop people complaining we should have an opt-out rather than opt-in to seat reservations. You get a message saying, no reservable seats left for that service, are you still happy to buy this ticket if you are not guaranteed a seat.

There have been countless occasions where I have much preferred to have to stand for part of a journey, than to have to wait and travel the next day, or be forced to buy some kind of more expensive ticket. Usually it's when I've left decisions to the last minute about travelling home at christmas, or something. It's my choice to take that risk in return for flexibility, and I don't want it taken away from me thanks.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 4, 2021)

T & P said:


> I know for a fact that nowhere near as extensively as you when it comes to trains. But then, even if there are places in Europe where a long distance ticket doesn’t guarantee a seat, I’d wager it’s not the norm in the high standards-setting countries we should we aiming to match.
> 
> At least the countries that don’t care if you have to stand for six hours or ride on the roof charge passengers measly amounts if not let them ride for free.
> 
> The UK system on the other hand is equivalent to going to a restaurant in central London that costs what would get you Michelin star level service in the Continent, and yet sometimes having to eat your food standing up if it’s very busy.


I once stood all the way from Copenhagen to Hamburg. For example. Can't remember if we were supposed to have reserved seats or not. 

My comment about your lack of travel experience was more aimed at your ludicrously rose tinted view of air travel where lots of amazing regulation means that people never end up sleeping on airport floors or suchlike.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2021)

The point is we shouldn’t have let the service get this unreliable to the point where we are used having to stand all the way despite booking a seat, whilst looking out for the right stop so we can make the connection for the next stage cos we can only afford a split ticket cos the fares are so extortionate, all the while making sure we’ve  got on the right service run by the right operator and are not sitting in an empty carriage of slightly plusher seats that we should have paid an extra £50 for but now have to pay £200 for cos we didn’t see the signs.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 4, 2021)

Sure, but making long distance trains compulsory reservation is not going to improve things. In fact it would quite suit those who'd like to see the railways stripped back to something more like the airline industry where it's mainly focused on extracting revenue rather than providing a public service.


----------



## T & P (Dec 4, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I once stood all the way from Copenhagen to Hamburg. For example. Can't remember if we were supposed to have reserved seats or not.
> 
> My comment about your lack of travel experience was more aimed at your ludicrously rose tinted view of air travel where lots of amazing regulation means that people never end up sleeping on airport floors or suchlike.


Yes, because having to sleep at an airport due to disruption or delay is in any way comparable to the concept purposedly selling standing tickets on planes 

Jesus fucking wept, teuchter... You have outdone yourself


----------



## tim (Dec 4, 2021)

T & P said:


> Long distance? Absolutely. I had never heard of the concept until I moved here. I suspect in most countries in the continent it wouldn’t be allowed to happen by the government regulator even any train operator had the audacity to try such scheme.
> 
> It’s mind boggling that the British public has become inert to something so fucking unacceptable and appalling as buying a long distance train ticket and possibly having to stand up for the journey, which would be taxing even for anyone young and fit not to mention everyone else, or you can’t take it, having to sit on the floor like a fucking dog. Between coaches right next to the bogs for added insult.
> 
> It nothing else it should be illegal on health & safety and/ or welfare grounds. For all the derision air travel gets in comparison to train travel, at least the various regulatory bodies have the power and will to tell the likes of Michael O’Leary to fuck right off whenever he tries to charge for using the toilets, or indeed introduce standing plane tickets.


Italian railways are much the same, at least on the slower long-distance routes, the IC trains need a reservation, but at least you can get to where you want to even if it means standing for 5 hours on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 4, 2021)

teuchter said:


> They would still have to stand if a train got cancelled and they had to be put on another train which was already full.
> 
> *Aside from cancellations, or other types of disruption which would cause problems either way, no-one has to stand under the present system.*
> 
> ...





Yes they do. If you were a true seasoned traveller you would know that.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 4, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Yes they do. If you were a true seasoned traveller you would know that.


Yep, as a seasoned Cross Country commuter, standing is neither rare, nor a big deal.  I sort of get that someone who spends a lot of money for a long distance journey will get pissed off it they can't sit down, but a seat is a rare luxury on my journey home.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Well yes. But no one would have to stand. It’s simple. No seat. No service. Fill the seats not the train


Sorry to read of your plight. Train subsidies are poor in the UK and the companies have to take in money somehow. Your experience illustrates why many prefer to drive.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Sorry to read of your plight. Train subsidies are poor in the UK and the companies have to take in money somehow. Your experience illustrates why many prefer to drive.


If they have that option in the first place.
For many, driving is an even more out of reach option than train travel. I prefer coach travel but it just takes soooo long


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> If they have that option in the first place.
> For many, driving is an even more out of reach option than train travel. I prefer coach travel but it just takes soooo long


OU - I really do get your frustration with this. 

As a regular Cross Country commuter my experience is that the cross country routes are commuter/local routes for long parts of their journeys.  In the beforetimes, I used to get a train travelling from Bournemouth to Manchester.  A few people did that whole journey.  The train picked up people at Southampton , filled up at Winchester, and then more so at Basingstoke, with commuters going to Reading and Oxford.  From Basinsgstoke, it was always standing room only.  

I expect there are more links around the country where Cross Country is the only route people can take to get to work.

It is shit.  It is due to the piratisation of our trains.  But it is "normal" for those of us that do it regularly.  It's shit, yes.  But if we couldn't get on the train, without a seat booking, I wouldn't get home from work some nights.


----------



## A380 (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2021)

A380 said:


> View attachment 299758View attachment 299757


How does that manage to look so dismal?


----------



## tim (Dec 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> How does that manage to look so dismal?



I thank God that something still does in Disneyfied contemporary London. It's a failed future the entrance to Farringdon Crossrail station.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 8, 2021)

Disney, in London. Perish the thought. They could fuck right off.


----------



## A380 (Dec 8, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> How does that manage to look so dismal?


London innit. I think the discarded Evening Standard plays a key part in the composition.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 19, 2021)

Slumming it on public transport


----------



## teuchter (Dec 19, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Slumming it on public transport
> View attachment 301841


Publicly subsidised loss making fancy service for posh Londoners who like holidays in Scotland. Big fan of it myself.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Supine (Dec 23, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 302573



Where are you? An airport executive lounge in 1977?


----------



## T & P (Dec 23, 2021)

Supine said:


> Where are you? An airport executive lounge in 1977?


I was going to say it reminded me of Luton’s private terminal. I found myself there once when I was delivering an order to a wealthy client who was due to fly back to China in his private yet.

Own up, Bahnhof Strasse , are we right?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 23, 2021)

It's the Caledonian sleeper first class lounge at Fort William I think. I've done the journey many times but never been in the lounge - it's where all the hunting/fishing types wait so they don't have to mix with the other passengers, for example authentic Highland folk using the service as a vital economic link to the UK's capital.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 24, 2021)

teuchter said:


> It's the Caledonian sleeper first class lounge at Fort William I think. I've done the journey many times but never been in the lounge - it's where all the hunting/fishing types wait so they don't have to mix with the other passengers, for example authentic Highland folk using the service as a vital economic link to the UK's capital.




Do you have any idea how much extra I had to shell out to ensure I would not have the possibility of being anywhere near you? I think you should chip in as a form of compo.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 24, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Do you have any idea how much extra I had to shell out to ensure I would not have the possibility of being anywhere near you?


I do. A pleasing thought indeed. Happy Christmas.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 24, 2021)

teuchter said:


> It's the Caledonian sleeper first class lounge at Fort William I think. I've done the journey many times but never been in the lounge - it's where all the hunting/fishing types wait so they don't have to mix with the other passengers ...



I don't blame them. Fort William is a _proper_ dive.

Travel one mile out in any direction and you're in stunning scenery but FW itself is worse than Bracknell town centre


----------



## teuchter (Dec 24, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I don't blame them. Fort William is a _proper_ dive.
> 
> Travel one mile out in any direction and you're in stunning scenery but FW itself is worse than Bracknell town centre


Yup, it was an attractive enough harbour town until the seafront was destroyed by a road scheme to let you lot get around more easily in your range rovers, and the station moved to its current peripheral location so that rail travellers know their place.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 24, 2021)

danny la rouge, do you remember / did you ever use the old Fort William station? Or are you too young? What about you Sasaferrato ?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 24, 2021)

teuchter said:


> danny la rouge, do you remember / did you ever use the old Fort William station? Or are you too young? What about you Sasaferrato ?


I remember when it was being torn down. I remember the “shopping precinct” being built too.  I suppose I must have used the old station but I have no strong memories of that, only when the town was being fucked up by the stilt road and the other works.  

I’d have been at the end of primary school I think.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 24, 2021)

Ah, I’ve looked at the date in your pictures. I’d have been 10.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 24, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I remember when it was being torn down. I remember the “shopping precinct” being built too.  I suppose I must have used the old station but I have no strong memories of that, only when the town was being fucked up by the stilt road and the other works.



The fabulous pogofish (who seems to know every inch of Scotshire like the back of his hand) planned our itinerary and told me to give FW a miss. I was intigued, so took a drive up there from Glencoe, thinking "it can't be that bad".

It was. There were 2 lads doing what looked to be synchronised puking outside a Weatherspoons.

We didn't stop long, and Mrs Spy was dying for a piss. She held it until we got to Ballachulish.    

Scotland is an _extraordinarily _beautiful country but Fort William is a wart on its arse.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 25, 2021)

teuchter said:


> danny la rouge, do you remember / did you ever use the old Fort William station? Or are you too young? What about you Sasaferrato ?



Remember it? I knocked it down. 

I was one of the engineers working on the new transport centre, and one of my 'bits' was knocking down the old railway station.

The columns were wrought iron, which toughens with age. We were not allowed to use explosives, because of the proximity to other buildings. We hitched a Hymac 580 to one of the columns, it spun its tracks, but the column was unmoved. We got consent to use Cordtex* to crack the columns. I put ten turns round each column and fired it, it did the job and cracked the columns, the Hymac was then able to drag them sideways, and the roof came down.

* Cordtex - Wikipedia


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 25, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> The fabulous pogofish (who seems to know every inch of Scotshire like the back of his hand) planned our itinerary and told me to give FW a miss. I was intigued, so took a drive up there from Glencoe, thinking "it can't be that bad".
> 
> It was. There were 2 lads doing what looked to be synchronised puking outside a Weatherspoons.
> 
> ...


I lived there for seven years.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 25, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Yup, it was an attractive enough harbour town until the seafront was destroyed by a road scheme to let you lot get around more easily in your range rovers, and the station moved to its current peripheral location so that rail travellers know their place.
> 
> View attachment 302747


That is my van in the top picture.  

It came to sad end after a high speed encounter with a tree.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 25, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> That is my van in the top picture.
> 
> It came to sad end after a high speed encounter with a tree.


A minor van- high speed 😮


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 25, 2021)

hash tag said:


> A minor van- high speed 😮



maybe the tree was going at high speed?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 25, 2021)

hash tag said:


> A minor van- high speed 😮



 About 60mph, left the road, flew down the bank and hit a tree. I can still see the tree coming towards me in the headlights.

The impact pushed the engine into the passenger footwell, the floor was pushed up in the back of the van, and the steering wheel was through where the windscreen used to be. I had a bruised knee, but otherwise fine. Knocked out by the whiplash, but neck fine. Very very lucky.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 25, 2021)

60 in a minor is as impressive as it is dangerous I should imagine.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 26, 2021)

hash tag said:


> 60 in a minor is as impressive as it is dangerous I should imagine.


They were surprisingly fast.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 26, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> They were surprisingly fast.


My dad claimed he used to prepare Derek Bell’s Morris minor vans for the British saloon car championship…the vans were lighter than the cars as they had less glass.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 26, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> My dad claimed he used to prepare Derek Bell’s Morris minor vans for the British saloon car championship…the vans were lighter than the cars as they had less glass.



They were light, I once held the back end of one up whilst someone changed a wheel.

They had a disconcerting habit of losing traction on corners, and hopping, rather than sliding.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 26, 2021)

AF lounge, Rio de Janeiro international airport


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 27, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> View attachment 303180
> AF lounge, Rio de Janeiro international airport


Better than the Fort William one, tbf.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 27, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Better than the Fort William one, tbf.


Aye, Fort William International will be better when the refit is done.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 27, 2021)

Can get the sleeper to Fort William. Much classier.


----------



## Winot (Dec 27, 2021)

The glamour. East Midlands Rail have added to the fun by removing all seat reservations and screwing up the coach identifiers so passengers are in the wrong carriages blocking access to coaches leaving loads standing.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 27, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Can get the sleeper to Fort William. Much classier.




Sleeper is a fucking misnomer, noisy, rattling, torrid night is not sleep.

And the lounge has no booze. However the Crofters pub did and their food was first class, as was the company.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 27, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Sleeper is a fucking misnomer, noisy, rattling, torrid night is not sleep.


Mrs tag gets quite excited by the no sleeper trains 😉


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 27, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Mrs tag gets quite excited by the no sleeper trains 😉



Christ, the cabins are not large enough to get a boner in. Middle aged Alfa drivers could, I guess…


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 27, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Sleeper is a fucking misnomer, noisy, rattling, torrid night is not sleep.
> 
> And the lounge has no booze. However the Crofters pub did and their food was first class, as was the company.



Back in the day the sleeper train had ordinary carriages as well as the sleeper ones. The carriages were compartmentalised, six seats to the compartment.

When I first joined the army I got that train back to depot after being home on leave. Usually, the no sleeper bit was very quiet going South, so you could stretch out over three seats and sleep. One night, I'd just got settled when the guard came along, I thought he was going to tell me to sit up, but no, he advised me to move down a compartment, as the heating wasn't working in the one I was in. The train came into Euston, tube to Waterloo East, then train to Ash Vale. I used to get in with 20 minutes to shave and get into uniform for first parade.  

1000 miles of train travel for 36 hours at home.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 27, 2021)

Early skiing holidays with the school we travelled in couchettes, 6 bunks to a compartment. I think the Viet Nam trains were also like this, though they may have had 3 bunks?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 27, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Christ, the cabins are not large enough to get a boner in. Middle aged Alfa drivers could, I guess…


I might have issues, but pleased be reassured, this is not and has never been one of them.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 27, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Remember it? I knocked it down.
> 
> I was one of the engineers working on the new transport centre, and one of my 'bits' was knocking down the old railway station.



We can never speak again.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 27, 2021)

teuchter said:


> We can never speak again.


Sorry, but it had to be done.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 27, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Early skiing holidays with the school we travelled in couchettes, 6 bunks to a compartment. I think the Viet Nam trains were also like this, though they may have had 3 bunks?




Moscow to St Petersburg in 1987, 8 to a cabin, miserable babushka at the end of the car over a stove from which she refused to make tea, 8 lads chain smoking in a sealed cabin, cough, happy memories…


----------



## hash tag (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 28, 2021)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 303491



are you travelling by underground or tardis?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 28, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> are you travelling by underground or tardis?


TARDIS, to keep away from Christmas.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 30, 2021)

Home.


----------



## Jennaonthebeach (Dec 30, 2021)

My nearest bit of the rail network here. Right at the end of my street in Dover.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 31, 2021)

Named after the better known Loughborough Junction in south london. Someone must have moved here when Londoners started occupying the surrounding countryside.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 31, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Named after the better known Loughborough Junction in south london. Someone must have moved here when Londoners started occupying the surrounding countryside.
> 
> View attachment 303865



They also built a university there and reserved it for the most intelligent, charming, and handsome students. Conditions of acceptance that endured until the mid 80s.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 31, 2021)

Is that Loughborough - top sports Uni too isn't it?


----------



## hash tag (Jan 2, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Named after the better known Loughborough Junction in south london. Someone must have moved here when Londoners started occupying the surrounding countryside.
> 
> View attachment 303865


Should have gone to "THE" Loughborough Station (Mrs Tag had a day driving a steam train here).


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## T & P (Jan 4, 2022)

That looks miserable, wherever it might be


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 4, 2022)

Is it Piccadilly -  arches in front of the Ritz on the right?


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Is it Piccadilly -  arches in front of the Ritz on the right?


yes


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 5, 2022)

So just gone past the royal academy on your left?


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 5, 2022)

The RA is in the distance, on the left of the picture, you can just about see the white columns of the entrance.


----------



## Winot (Jan 5, 2022)

Wolseley on the right 👍


----------



## hash tag (Jan 5, 2022)

Fortnums n Waterstones also up on right and Cotswold clothing on the left


----------



## BassJunkie (Jan 5, 2022)

Wow, I feel like I'm on a tour bus, with a number of hosts pointing out the sights. I'm now regretting sitting on the top of the bus with no roof though.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 5, 2022)

We will shortly be approaching Piccadilly Circus, Eros........


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 5, 2022)

somewhere on the interweb, there's some colour film taken there either just before, or early in, the 1939 war.

i can't find it today.

have this instead (I make it about 1950)


----------



## hash tag (Jan 6, 2022)

What's to say.


----------



## Supine (Jan 9, 2022)

Off to work down south for a month. Covid dodging skills will be put to the test.


----------



## Sue (Jan 9, 2022)

Supine said:


> Off to work down south for a month. Covid dodging skills will be put to the test. View attachment 305179


It all started with Oxenholme becoming 'Oxenholme the Lake District". Next thing, it was 'Penrith the North Lakes'. I assume 'Carlisle the great border city' is only a matter of time in the announcements as per the signs in the station.  

(To the uninitiated, fast trains on the West Coast Mainline always used to stop at bloody Oxenholme, even when they weren't stopping at major stations. Often no-one would get on or off. It was also pre-mobile phones where the guard would call stations up-line to hold local connecting trains when there were delays which used to be all the time.)


----------



## T & P (Jan 9, 2022)

Sue said:


> (*To the uninitiated, fast trains on the West Coast Mainline always used to stop at bloody Oxenholme, even when they weren't stopping at major stations*. Often no-one would get on or off. It was also pre-mobile phones where the guard would call stations up-line to hold local connecting trains when there were delays which used to be all the time.)


Why is that? Is the local mayor mates with people in high places?


----------



## Sue (Jan 9, 2022)

T & P said:


> Why is that? Is the local mayor mates with people in high places?


Mayor? It's a tiny place. It's on the branch line for Windermere but that's not exactly jumping either. Remoteness? Entry to the Lake District? Adverse weather? Who knows? (I bet someone on here does though!)


----------



## Supine (Jan 9, 2022)

Yeah, the windermere train used to be held if the main line train was delayed. Doesn’t happen anymore unfortunately. I’ve been stuck waiting on oxenholme station many times because of that.


----------



## Sue (Jan 9, 2022)

Supine said:


> Yeah, the windermere train used to be held if the main line train was delayed. Doesn’t happen anymore unfortunately. I’ve been stuck waiting on oxenholme station many times because of that.they


They used to call Carlisle and hold the local trains from there. Once they even organised minibuses from Carlisle as they couldn't hold the local trains any longer.


----------



## [62] (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Supine (Jan 21, 2022)

Exotic Stratford


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 29, 2022)

Absolutely no idea. The line out of Waterloo is closed and we are doing some sort of loop to Woking.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 30, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Absolutely no idea. The line out of Waterloo is closed and we are doing some sort of loop to Woking.




Yeah, did the Hounslow loop and then through Staines and up to Addlestone before joining the mainline. I was on that line yesterday, less than a third of folk wearing masks…

Station looks a bit like Egham.


----------



## A380 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## blossie33 (Feb 3, 2022)

Is that a sand train?


----------



## A380 (Feb 3, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Is that a sand train?


Oh yes!


----------



## A380 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Feb 3, 2022)

Three quid extra for 1st and the coffee and water must cost more than that.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 3, 2022)

I haven't been on one of those Stadler things yet. What are they like to travel on?

Last time I did that journey it was on a proper train.


----------



## A380 (Feb 3, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I haven't been on one of those Stadler things yet. What are they like to travel on?
> 
> Last time I did that journey it was on a proper train.
> 
> View attachment 308528


It’s ok. Seats in first slightly better than the normal ironing board style. WiFi actually working.  Even some of the seats line up with the windows! Not as good as the old stock which ran on this route far longer than elsewhere, but not much in the UK is.

ETA

Sorry, I think you meant the Stafker on the GY  Norwich leg? They are excellent for branch line stock, great seats and far far better than what was on before.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 3, 2022)

A380 said:


> Sorry, I think you meant the Stafker on the GY  Norwich leg?


Yes.


----------



## A380 (Feb 3, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Yes.


Thought so. It’s a great bit of kit.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 3, 2022)

A380 said:


> Thought so. It’s a great bit of kit.


No engine noise in the passenger compartments?


----------



## A380 (Feb 3, 2022)

teuchter said:


> No engine noise in the passenger compartments?


Not really


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 3, 2022)

Did Peterborough to Ipswich via Ely and up to London on the Stadlers the other week - very impressed all round- 1st up to London and that was even better than the decent standard class. 


(Really enjoyed the Fen perspective on a brilliant sunny day)


----------



## hash tag (Feb 6, 2022)

Any guesses?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 6, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Any guesses?
> View attachment 308968


London Underground.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 6, 2022)

Sorry danny la rouge. It is not the tube.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 6, 2022)

I expect Puddy_Tat will know


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 6, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I expect Puddy_Tat will know



hmm

the sign obviously belongs at liverpool street, but there's obviously some sort of catch.

it doesn't look old enough to be an obsolete sign that's been removed and taken somewhere else

the whole thing looks new and clean, so i'm thinking it might be the new bit for crossrail / elizabeth line / whatever the heck it's called this week?


----------



## hash tag (Feb 6, 2022)

Sorry Puddy, a bit of a cheat. It's the London Transport Museum.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 6, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Sorry Puddy, a bit of a cheat. It's the London Transport Museum.



thought it was one or the other - it didn't really look old enough to be a museum piece, what with having the non circular circle line and Wood Lane and so on (although looking it up, that was 13 years ago)

or is it that it's been replaced with one ready to show interchanges with crossrail?


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 23, 2022)

A hilly street


----------



## hash tag (Feb 23, 2022)

Enough to give you "the blues"


----------



## teuchter (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## teuchter (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Feb 26, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Sorry Puddy, a bit of a cheat. It's the London Transport Museum.


Well, that’s not really on ‘the transport network’ then is it. I mean you have to walk to that corner of Covent Garden, it’s not even like you could  get a bus to closer than about 200 meters…


----------



## hash tag (Feb 27, 2022)

Shown because I like how they now show the stations with their time of arrival


----------



## teuchter (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (Feb 27, 2022)

Eynsford?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 27, 2022)

Correct


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Supine (Mar 6, 2022)

Good old platform zero


----------



## hash tag (Mar 9, 2022)

Some bloke, who does not appear illeterate asks me if the next train to Euston!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 9, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Some bloke, who does not appear illeterate asks me if the next train to Euston!
> View attachment 313568


I feel I increasingly have this; people asking me if a train or bus goes to a certain place when it's plainly written on a destination board or suchlike. In my imagination their normal life is operated entirely via google maps and ordering ubers, and they are baffled by such old-fashioned customs as using public transport.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 9, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Some bloke, who does not appear illeterate asks me if the next train to Euston!
> View attachment 313568




Most of us have had experience of those signs being wrong, so it's not unreasonable to seek out the nerdiest looking twat on the platform and check with them.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 9, 2022)

There were also announcements and from this platform the overground only went to errrrr Euston


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 10, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I feel I increasingly have this; people asking me if a train or bus goes to a certain place when it's plainly written on a destination board or suchlike. In my imagination their normal life is operated entirely via google maps and ordering ubers, and they are baffled by such old-fashioned customs as using public transport.



I used to commute in Leeds on the main bus route that went past the university. Every October you’d enjoy the Hell of new students who’d probably never seen a fucking bus before trying to understand what to do with one.  Each and everyone of the dozens at the stops on Woodhouse Lane getting on, asking the driver ‘does this bus go to Headingley’ (yes, every single fucking bus on this road goes to Headingley, if you bothered looking at the timetable on the stop) followed by them trying to pay with a tenner or their phone or something. You’d easily spend 15 minutes loading in at one stop, then have to endure posh loud voices talking above every other sound about gap years in India etc. Misery-inducing shit. They need lessons in this stuff during introweek.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 10, 2022)

I think there are now a lot of people out there who have no idea how to read a printed timetable or even understand a basic route map.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> I used to commute in Leeds on the main bus route that went past the university. Every October you’d enjoy the Hell of new students who’d probably never seen a fucking bus before trying to understand what to do with one.  Each and everyone of the dozens at the stops on Woodhouse Lane getting on, asking the driver ‘does this bus go to Headingley’ (yes, every single fucking bus on this road goes to Headingley, if you bothered looking at the timetable on the stop) followed by them trying to pay with a tenner or their phone or something. You’d easily spend 15 minutes loading in at one stop, then have to endure posh loud voices talking above every other sound about gap years in India etc. Misery-inducing shit. They need lessons in this stuff during introweek.


That’s the first stretch of my commute but I cycle it gladly. Very happy to avoid all that!


----------



## existentialist (Mar 10, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I think there are now a lot of people out there who have no idea how to read a printed timetable or even understand a basic route map.


TBF, when I was youthfully expanding my dubious interest in bus and rail timetables, there were a LOT of people even back then, when dinosaurs roamed the Earth, who didn't have a clue how to read one.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2022)

Are timetables still a thing? Here, for example, he bus stops show that during peak hours, the buses run every 10 minutes, off peak every 15 minutes.


----------



## Supine (Mar 10, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Are timetables still a thing? Here, for example, he bus stops show that during peak hours, the buses run every 10 minutes, off peak every 15 minutes.



You obviously live in a city! Buses go once an hour or every two hours here.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 10, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Are timetables still a thing? Here, for example, he bus stops show that during peak hours, the buses run every 10 minutes, off peak every 15 minutes.


For the most part, they exist but aren't a thing for many, I guess. Most people would now only ever plan a journey using an online planner of some kind. There are certainly situations where I want to see a timetable, for example trying to plan something on infrequent rural bus services. A journey planner won't give enough information to understand the routes taken, and it might tell me there is no service for a journey I want to do, but only because it is making wrong assumptions, for example the fact that I might be happy to walk a km or two to pick up a service that is near, but not "at" my starting point. And it can be a long winded way to find out, say, when the last bus of the day is, or whether a service runs only certain days. These things are quickly made obvious looking at a proper timetable.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 10, 2022)

Missed the last train so have to sit it out


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 10, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Are timetables still a thing? Here, for example, he bus stops show that during peak hours, the buses run every 10 minutes, off peak every 15 minutes.





teuchter said:


> For the most part, they exist but aren't a thing for many, I guess



with bus services, if it's a 'frequent' service (every 12 minutes or better in London, every 10 minutes or better outside London) then punctuality monitoring by TFL / Traffic Commissioners' staff is done on headway, rather than exact adherence by each bus to its scheduled times, on the understanding that if service is that frequent, most people will just go to the bus stop and wait rather than look at a timetable before going to the stop, and if every single bus is X minutes late, the passengers won't know or care, but if there's 3 buses together then a long gap, they will.

i'd be inclined to say a 15 minute headway should have the times (as in buses will be at X time then every 15 minutes until Y time then whatever) 

and yes, there will be a timetable, vehicle working schedule and driver duty schedule, even if the service is every 2 minutes or less (some London routes are - or at least were before covid - that frequent) but it's more a basis for further negotiation, as the controller will often ask drivers to run a few minutes early or late to keep the service even. 

there are ways and means of doing this - what happens too often in London is that everything ends up at the speed of the slowest bus / driver on the road, and buses get 'held at this stop to regulate the service' one or two stops before a major interchange where many passengers will want to get off.  

anything that's not 'frequent' should have and run to a timetable.  



Supine said:


> You obviously live in a city! Buses go once an hour or every two hours here.



there are services that run one return journey a week, or the second tuesday of the month, and so on...


----------



## A380 (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Mar 11, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 313958


There might been rugby on down there tonight.


----------



## A380 (Mar 11, 2022)

D


hash tag said:


> There might been rugby on down there tonight.


Oh yes. I appear to be surrounded by 70 thousand drunk Welsh people…


----------



## hash tag (Mar 11, 2022)

A380 said:


> D
> 
> Oh yes. I appear to be surrounded by 70 thousand drunk Welsh people…


Should they be in the stadium watching the game.


----------



## A380 (Mar 11, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Should they be in the stadium watching the game.


Indeed they are/were…


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 11, 2022)

I’m on a bus..I’ve been on the bus since 10:30 this morning. It’s now 7pm. I did get off the bus for an hour and a half to check onto a helicopter flight, but that was cancelled..pilot out of hours..hence the return to the Covid quarantine hotel. The rumour is we will have a 7am flight in the morning..so I’ll probably be back on the bus around 2am.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 11, 2022)

A380 said:


> Indeed they are/were…


😟


----------



## existentialist (Mar 12, 2022)

This was where I was last night. Only last night, the tree blocked the whole road. Because I am too lazy to turn around and make a 5 mile detour, I stuck the car in the middle of the road with hazards on, and RIPPED BRANCHES OFF THE TREE WITH MY BARE HANDS. Someone coming the other way also stopped (ha, they had no choice!) to help. Hence the now-passable road you see below.


----------



## Winot (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## teuchter (Mar 15, 2022)

Winot said:


> View attachment 314477


This very same sign is visible in my post 1264 on the previous page


----------



## [62] (Mar 18, 2022)

Bechyně, Czechia. Worth a go if you're in the area. Mad branchline from Tábor that twists, turns, climbs and drops to a quite-nice spa town with a brewery. Lots of tiny request stop stations in the middle of fields too.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 19, 2022)

[62] said:


> Bechyně, Czechia. Worth a go if you're in the area. Mad branchline from Tábor that twists, turns, climbs and drops to a quite-nice spa town with a brewery. Lots of tiny request stop stations in the middle of fields too.
> View attachment 314871


You win the thread for a few pages


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> You win the thread for a few pages



Very much so ! - excellent pix ...


----------



## [62] (Mar 19, 2022)

Cheers. As I say, worth doing if you get a chance. It's a bit of an anachronism, being the first electrified railway in the former Czechoslovakia back in the 1900s, but at 1500 DC it's out of step with the rest of the network. Plans are afoot to convert it to 25 Kv and standardise it, presumably with modern units.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 19, 2022)

Anachronistic branch lines are pretty much like crack cocaine to me. Especially if you show me a photo of an odd looking locomotive attached to some mismatched stock. That sort of thing is becoming increasingly hard to find in Europe.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2022)

Just outside Liverpool St Station


----------



## A380 (Mar 20, 2022)

I've been stuck on the bloody M01 for almost three weeks now...


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2022)

Coming home from Manchester


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 20, 2022)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 315117
> 
> Just outside Liverpool St Station


Yes, I recognise that - I was on the Overground to Liverpool Street myself today - bit later than you


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2022)

Hitchin


----------



## hash tag (Mar 23, 2022)

One for teuchter


----------



## teuchter (Mar 23, 2022)

Lots Road. But why me?


----------



## hash tag (Mar 23, 2022)

I remember your posts about liking the river buses. Good spot for Lots Road 👍


----------



## hash tag (Mar 25, 2022)

A little piece of history that has survived


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 26, 2022)

But it’s not my mode of transport today


----------



## ouirdeaux (Mar 26, 2022)

I am on a 53 bus, which seems to have a dodgy relationship with the truth. Formerly many buses claimed to end at County Hall, but they didn't. The last stop was Lower Marsh, one stop before. Imagine all the lost and disappointed people.

Now they claim to terminate at Lambeth North, two stops before. I am looking forward to seeing what this means in reality. But the display at the bus stop reads 'Lamberth". Why? Are there transport systems outside London that lie so blatantly and pointlessly?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2022)

Last week i was on a train where the conductor announced several times that it would be calling at St Pancreas.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 26, 2022)

currently on a 1949 london bus between beckton and east ham


----------



## A380 (Mar 26, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Last week i was on a train where the conductor announced several times that it would be calling at St Pancreas.


Had you come from Liverpool? (You'd have to change obviously.)


----------



## ouirdeaux (Mar 26, 2022)

The bus terminated at Lower Marsh, one stop beyond its declared destination. I don't get it.

Why can't the 53 admit where it's going? What is wrong with Lower Marsh? Does it have a bad rep, or is it a sweary word in a foreign language?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 26, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> The bus terminated at Lower Marsh, one stop beyond its declared destination. I don't get it.
> 
> Why can't the 53 admit where it's going? What is wrong with Lower Marsh? Does it have a bad rep, or is it a sweary word in a foreign language?



i suspect that would confuse people who don't know where it is

how about "arse end of waterloo station"?


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 26, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> View attachment 315979



they must have been scraping the barrel for rail replacement buses this weekend...


----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2022)

A380 said:


> Had you come from Liverpool? (You'd have to change obviously.)


I can definitively say that he did not have being Liverpudlian as a valid excuse.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 26, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> currently on a 1949 london bus between beckton and east ham



Possibly driven by one of my mates - an impeccable bus driver from way back in LT days , who has had a superb day out "on the road"....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 26, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> Possibly driven by one of my mates - an impeccable bus driver from way back in LT days , who has had a superb day out "on the road"....



don't think i quite managed to ride on all 30+ buses...


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 26, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> don't think i quite managed to ride on all 30+ buses...






Do not think he will mind putting this on here. Lots of people put in lots of unpaid work to make these things  happen.


----------



## T & P (Mar 26, 2022)

I went to Haydons Road station for the first time ever today- apologies for the lack of accompanying picture- and I was moved by the nostalgic sight of a ‘permit to travel’ ticket dispensing machine.

I don’t use secondary train stations much, but if asked about it I would have guessed that within London at least, and with Oyster/ contactless debit cards having been in operation for fuck knows how many years, they went the way of the Dodo a long time ago.

Great way to try to safely try to travel somewhere for 20p. I used them often back in the day


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 26, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> Do not think he will mind putting this on here. Lots of people put in lots of unpaid work to make these things happen.



I know the feline - both the big events i used to organise / schedule (40+ buses / duties) were pretty much a week's full time (if not more so) work in the run up to the event.

Both events are no longer what they were - both outgrew the space available for them, I'm down to one event a year that's about 12 buses now, and last year's I ended up scheduling and posting everything off as I couldn't be there...

I did see RML 2760, but don't think I rode on it (I may have ridden on it on the 101 some time in the 70s)

Thinking about it, today was the first bus event I've even been to since I did a conductor duty on the route 140 event in late autumn 2019...

I seem to have taken 163 photographs (although this includes some buildings on the line of route, that I took photographs of when they were derelict in the mid 80s, and my first ride on the new Woolwich ferry)


----------



## Supine (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## teuchter (Mar 27, 2022)

Due to depart Victoria for Dover at 12.31


----------



## Supine (Mar 27, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Due to depart Victoria for Dover at 12.31



Platform 2


----------



## Supine (Mar 27, 2022)

I’m on a much shitter train next to it


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2022)

Retford


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 27, 2022)

not now, but as of about 5.30 pm yesterday, travelling south on the woolwich ferry (first time on one of the new boats)


----------



## teuchter (Mar 28, 2022)

One of the great cities of the british midlands.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 28, 2022)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 316186
> 
> One of the great cities of the british midlands.


Where is that, I'm from the Midlands but can't place it?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 28, 2022)

Crossing a river that a song would have us believe has fog on it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Where is that, I'm from the Midlands but can't place it?



It's Newcastle, he's being a smartarse.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 28, 2022)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 316186
> 
> One of the great cities of the british midlands.




Not Midlands by my geography - (Newcastle) - but impressive certainly.....


----------



## Reno (Mar 28, 2022)

Early sighting of the Easter Bunny on the U7 in Berlin today.


----------



## T & P (Mar 28, 2022)

That's a pecurliar way to wear a mask...


----------



## Reno (Mar 28, 2022)

T & P said:


> That's a pecurliar way to wear a mask...


Masks are still mandatory on public transport in Germany (as is being vaccinated). Most people wear them correctly but there always are a few who have their nose poking out. Did you never have those in the U.K. ?


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 28, 2022)

Reno said:


> Masks are still mandatory on public transport in Germany (as is being vaccinated). Most people wear them correctly but there always are a few who have their nose poking out. Did you never have those in the U.K. ?


Yes, I've seen plenty like that


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2022)

T & P said:


> That's a pecurliar way to wear a mask...




Woman carrying a rabbit on the U-Bahn is a nutter, shocker.


----------



## Reno (Mar 28, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Woman carrying a rabbit on the U-Bahn is a nutter, shocker.


It was on a leash and I would have loved to see whether she walks her rabbit like a dog.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 28, 2022)

Reno said:


> It was on a leash and I would have loved to see whether she walks her rabbit like a dog.



where i used to live there were some kids down the street that had a bunny that they took for walks on a lead

first time i thought it was a funny looking dog, but then i put my glasses on...

and one time i was in the front garden (with the kitties) i did have to talk one of the kitties out of going and saying hello...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 28, 2022)

Reno said:


> It was on a leash and I would have loved to see whether she walks her rabbit like a dog.




Local loon who lives opposite me walks her cat on a lead, she keeps saying that she’ll look after our dog when we go on holiday, our dog is a Lurcher, it would do to her cat what it would do to that rabbit, all over in under three seconds, she doesn’t seem able to grasp that concept.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 30, 2022)

Prize to identify the bridge.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 30, 2022)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 316434Prize to identify the bridge.


Hmmm...UK or abroad?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 30, 2022)

Kessock.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 30, 2022)

Correct. Bahnhof Strasse wins the prize of my acknowledgement.


----------



## Supine (Mar 30, 2022)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 316434Prize to identify the bridge.



It’s right in front of you


----------



## teuchter (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## T & P (Apr 11, 2022)

Half term break?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 11, 2022)

T & P said:


> Half term break?




Visiting my dad, he lives there and we've hardly seen him in 2 years...left Frau Bahn and the Bahn Brats down there...


----------



## teuchter (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## BassJunkie (Apr 11, 2022)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 318104


We left there on Friday. Last night we spent on the night boat to Albania.


----------



## BassJunkie (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## teuchter (Apr 11, 2022)

Where are you going in Albania?


----------



## BassJunkie (Apr 12, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Where are you going in Albania?


We spent a day in Durres on the beach eating freshly caught seafood. We're now in Tirana for a couple days. Then we're off to Kosovo.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## blossie33 (Apr 15, 2022)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 318657


Salisbury Plain?


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 15, 2022)

I’ve seen that sign near Caesars Camp too, and by Lympstone as well.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## teuchter (Apr 16, 2022)

Traveling on this just now.

A train for go-getting people who keep the UK economy afloat rather than just moaning about everything. Entirely unsuitable transport for most urban75 posters, of course.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## teuchter (Apr 16, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> View attachment 318801


Have they started using the new trains yet?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 16, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Have they started using the new trains yet?


Not yet.


----------



## BassJunkie (Apr 16, 2022)

The bus from Tirana to Pristina.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## teuchter (Apr 23, 2022)

Meanwhile in Essex:

First time back at a droplight window on a proper train since before the plague (when you could still do it on the main line)


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 23, 2022)

Did you use a selfie stick or were you more daring than anyone else?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 23, 2022)

I've got arms.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 23, 2022)

Also earlier today

Driver about to turn 82 (according to the conductor). I couldn't fault him.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## tim (Apr 24, 2022)

Not quite Canaletto.


----------



## T & P (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## davesgcr (Apr 26, 2022)

Somewhere in England today .........(any guesses)


----------



## teuchter (Apr 26, 2022)

Oxford.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 26, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Oxford.


No need to swear.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 26, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> No need to swear.



Spot on - the "Sheepwash"  - lovely restoration job there to be fair. Morse would approve.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 27, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> Spot on - the "Sheepwash"  - lovely restoration job there to be fair. Morse would approve.


I was peering at it through perhaps the same hole in the fence, just a few weeks ago.


----------



## T & P (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## blossie33 (Apr 30, 2022)

Unfortunately not me but have you seen the Google clip this morning 😎


----------



## A380 (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Apr 30, 2022)

Coming into that there London from Norfolk at a guess. Liverpool St?


----------



## A380 (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Supine (Apr 30, 2022)

Cardiff boat transportation


----------



## tim (May 2, 2022)

On pilgrimage to Walsingham with my local Church of England Latino congregation. 










Ulster folk who don't approve of such depravity



An former railway station that is now an Orthodox monastery


----------



## Winot (May 3, 2022)




----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2022)

Sadly, Brush is no more.

I wonder if the sign will be kept.


----------



## hash tag (May 4, 2022)

BUT, there is no steam today?


----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2022)

hash tag said:


> BUT, there is no steam today?


That was last weekend.

There was no steam then either - noisy diesels instead


----------



## hash tag (May 4, 2022)

That's where I took Mrs Tag to drive a steam train for her birthday 😁


----------



## Winot (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (May 7, 2022)

A quiet national express coach to Bristol  (apart from the two people talking loudly behind me)


----------



## platinumsage (May 7, 2022)

This seems to be a replacement for a rural bus stop.

Don't bother calling for a ride after 4pm because they'll be closed.


----------



## hash tag (May 7, 2022)

As it's close to the station and has nod to where we are, is this allowed?


----------



## Supine (May 7, 2022)

hash tag said:


> As it's close to the station and has nod to where we are, is this allowed?
> View attachment 321572



No. This should be in the ‘Where are you in the fish and chip network’ thread.


----------



## hash tag (May 7, 2022)

Sorry. This then


----------



## Elpenor (May 7, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Sorry. This then
> View attachment 321604


Black Rock and Chips?


----------



## hash tag (May 7, 2022)




----------



## A380 (May 7, 2022)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 321671


RH&D?


----------



## T & P (May 9, 2022)




----------



## neonwilderness (May 16, 2022)

This isn’t my train 

I guess they must be training for diversions over the Tyne Valley line.


----------



## teuchter (May 16, 2022)

Hardcore enthusiasts will know why I chose this train as part of my journey home on Saturday night.


----------



## [62] (May 16, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Hardcore enthusiasts will know why I chose this train as part of my journey home on Saturday night.
> 
> View attachment 322860



Yeah, after largely ignoring them for 40 years I made a little detour to cover them when I was in Croydon a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## A380 (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Supine (May 17, 2022)

Newly refurbed Avanti West Coast train. Plugs are now easy to access with usb sockets too


----------



## BassJunkie (May 17, 2022)

Supine said:


> Newly refurbed Avanti West Coast train. Plugs are now easy to access with usb sockets too
> 
> View attachment 322942





Is it my imagination that on trains from India, Japan, Turkey etc, they all manage to line up the seats with the windows?


----------



## existentialist (May 17, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Hardcore enthusiasts will know why I chose this train as part of my journey home on Saturday night.
> 
> View attachment 322860


Cos it's a 455. right?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 17, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Cos it's a 455. right?



which i remember as new and boring and replacing 4-SUB units

pardon me while i feel old...


----------



## teuchter (May 17, 2022)

BassJunkie said:


> Is it my imagination that on trains from India, Japan, Turkey etc, they all manage to line up the seats with the windows?


In Japan they go one better - not only do they all line up, but they rotate when the train changes direction and still line up with the windows.


----------



## teuchter (May 17, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Cos it's a 455. right?


And?


----------



## T & P (May 17, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 322937View attachment 322938


Where is that, then? It reminded me of Tegel, but that's closed already, right?


----------



## existentialist (May 17, 2022)

teuchter said:


> And?


Its unit number is the same as the PIN on your debit card?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 17, 2022)

T & P said:


> Where is that, then? It reminded me of Tegel, but that's closed already, right?




Luton


----------



## A380 (May 17, 2022)

T & P said:


> Where is that, then? It reminded me of Tegel, but that's closed already, right?


Luton. Which is just like Weimar Berlin at its height. Apart  from the art, music and culture.


----------



## teuchter (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (May 20, 2022)

Waiting for the train to London.


----------



## hash tag (May 20, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> View attachment 323347
> Waiting for the train to London.



London is quite a big place
enjoy


----------



## Spymaster (May 21, 2022)




----------



## BassJunkie (May 21, 2022)

On the rail replacement bus from Coleshill Parkway to Birmingham New Street. Yes, look on and weep with envy at my glamorous lifestyle!


----------



## platinumsage (May 21, 2022)

At least it's only a short and planned bustitution, and not a hastily arranged midnight cross-country affair on an old school bus for which you've had to wait in a car park for 90 minutes.


----------



## A380 (May 21, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> View attachment 323452


Is that on the road that goes across the runway? And also the other land border with the EU?


----------



## Spymaster (May 21, 2022)

A380 said:


> Is that on the road that goes across the runway? And also the other land border with the EU?



That’s taken from the terminal terrace. The runway is behind the aircraft and the road that crosses the runway is just out of shot to the right.



This is taken from the crossing road. That minibus is in the middle of the runway.

Bonkers stuff!


----------



## T & P (May 21, 2022)

BassJunkie said:


> View attachment 323513On the rail replacement bus from Coleshill Parkway to Birmingham New Street. Yes, look on and weep with envy at my glamorous lifestyle!


I used a rail replacement bus for the first time ever the other week. But as they go, it was probably as painless as any that exists in the UK. It was from Lewes to Brighton, but as there were no stops in between, and most of the route was on an A-road doing 50 mph, it was a breeze.

I’d fucking hate being on one following a commuter route from a London main station though. Must take fucking hours to just reach the M25 boundary.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 22, 2022)




----------



## teuchter (May 22, 2022)




----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2022)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 323632


Uncanny, I've been daydreaming to move within reach of that station this week, as I reckon I could handle the commute back to London on the Brighton Thameslink. Looks like the perfect spot


----------



## teuchter (May 22, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Uncanny, I've been daydreaming to move within reach of that station this week, as I reckon I could handle the commute back to London on the Brighton Thameslink. Looks like the perfect spot


Good station for doing walks & bike rides in nice countryside within easy reach of south London. I'd say the best one on the Brighton line because you can get from station to open fields without having to tramp through too much depressing suburbia / car land.


----------



## Elpenor (May 22, 2022)

£10 for 3.5 hours in a much comfier seat. Money well spent


----------



## hash tag (May 23, 2022)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 323632


I would have been far more impressed if it had been a picture of the tunnel Balcombe tunnel - Wikipedia


----------



## tim (May 23, 2022)




----------



## tim (May 24, 2022)

No WiFi!


----------



## danny la rouge (May 24, 2022)

tim said:


> No WiFi!


Riot like the French!


----------



## teuchter (May 24, 2022)

I also couldn't help myself



I get the impression most other passengers are doing not strictly necessary journeys too


----------



## blossie33 (May 24, 2022)

It's not a line that's really any use to me but I'll probably have a go from Farringdon to Whitechapel later in the week


----------



## tim (May 24, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I also couldn't help myself
> 
> View attachment 323915
> 
> I get the impression most other passengers are doing not strictly necessary journeys too




My local bus has been rerouted to Custom House, so, as I work in Greenwich, I my trip to Canary Wart was justifiable. However, not the fact that I went to Liverpool Street and then took another train back to Canary Wharf. I didn't pay for my trip I to zone one, either, so did nothing to help defray the the cost overrun.


----------



## teuchter (May 24, 2022)

I need to be at Waterloo around 6pm this evening, and as far as I can see the most sensible route there from south london takes most of the afternoon, going via Abbey Wood and Paddington. Surprising, but there you go.


----------



## BassJunkie (May 25, 2022)

On the Hay On Wye to Hereford bus. We've just walked the first 3 days of the Offa's Dyke path.



Hay is frantically preparing for the festival which behind tomorrow. So sadly we won't be able to attend this:


----------



## hash tag (May 25, 2022)

Stuck in a long tail back on the North circular


----------



## hash tag (May 25, 2022)

Unfortunately what the picture does not show is the flashing hazards on the broken down Porsche 🙄


----------



## Supine (May 25, 2022)

Three forms of transport in one picture


----------



## T & P (May 25, 2022)

Supine said:


> Three forms of transport in one picture
> 
> View attachment 324119


Your post has prompted me to wonder what is the maximum number of different forms of transportation I have used on a single door-to-door journey (not including walking).

I can think of one when I managed a respectable 5 during a London to Madrid trip. Bicycle to Clapham Jct, train to Gatwick, plane to Barajas, metro to south Madrid, and bus to my mum’s.

Anyone done 6+?


----------



## Elpenor (May 25, 2022)

There was one time when I walked to the station, train to Waterloo, tube to Victoria, coach to Paris via Channel Tunnel, French train to CDG, flew to LCA and then got a coach to Limassol. 

But that repeats a few modes


----------



## 2hats (May 25, 2022)

One (northern hemisphere) winter, about ten years ago, when a lot of European airports got snowed in we had to wing it back to London... Bike and then helicopter into Cape Town. Taxi to the airport. Plane to Frankfurt (after much haggling to persuade them not to take us to Dubai instead). Bus to the terminal at FRA. Light rail into the city. ICE train to Brussels. Local train into France, but that got stuck so trudged to bar where got we offered a lift by car to next station. Then another train up to Calais. Lift off lorry driver to the port. Ferry to Dover. Train to London. Tube to Victoria. Coach home.


----------



## A380 (May 25, 2022)

Shanghai Bedford. Seven. 

Metro-Maglev(!)- airport  people mover- Aeroplane-tube- Train - car (half a mile from the station) 

7 if you allow the people mover and the car.

Plus Maglev!


----------



## teuchter (May 26, 2022)

This really needs its own thread and some agreement on basic definitions of a few things such as what counts as different modes and quite what counts as a single journey.


----------



## planetgeli (May 27, 2022)

That's the whole thing.


----------



## ska invita (May 27, 2022)

love how pointless these things are....all stations have these now...theyre rubber and comfortable to stand on


----------



## BassJunkie (May 31, 2022)

Funicular you say?


----------



## BassJunkie (May 31, 2022)

Don't mind if I do


----------



## BassJunkie (May 31, 2022)

Big gear at the top


----------



## T & P (May 31, 2022)

Very cool. Judging by the images on Google, they must be popular with peeping toms given how close they ride to buildings


----------



## BassJunkie (Jun 2, 2022)

And now we're on an Italian train from Lyon to Paris. It covers the distance in the same time as a TGV.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 2, 2022)

BassJunkie said:


> And now we're on an Italian train from Lyon to Paris. It covers the distance in the same time as a TGV.View attachment 325159



One of the first instances of operator competition (controversially) introduced to the French rail network - no more monopoly for SNCF.

It'll have come from Milan and can actually do Milan-Paris faster than a TGV because it's allowed to use some high speed sections in Italy that the TGV isn't.


----------



## T & P (Jun 2, 2022)

BassJunkie said:


> And now we're on an Italian train from Lyon to Paris. It covers the distance in the same time as a TGV.View attachment 325159


You’re being short changed by 1 kph, though. I’d demand a partial refund on my ticket if I were you


----------



## teuchter (Jun 2, 2022)

Spent ages waiting for a train here yesterday. Absolutely appalling service.


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 3, 2022)

Cynghordy (King-or-dee) viaduct. It has 18 arches but I could only get about 9 in.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 6, 2022)

Day trip to London.


----------



## Supine (Jun 11, 2022)

In a Nottingham taxi that has a clear roof


----------



## tim (Jun 11, 2022)

Off to the beach in Northwest London, should probably have brought lashings of ginger beer


----------



## A380 (Jun 11, 2022)

Lots of birds around.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 12, 2022)

Held up at a roundabout due to a very large boat!


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 14, 2022)

Coming back from Hove [actually]


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 14, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> Coming back from Hove [actually]




Southern must have the crappiest 1st class of any operator, there's no door between 1st and the hoi polloi, the seats are the same, just crap. 

SWR saw it and thought to themselves, "that's a fucking good idea" and have made their first 4 seats across when it was 3.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 14, 2022)

I suppose they declassify it so often these days anyway


----------



## hash tag (Jun 14, 2022)

A typical day on Battersea Bridge


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 14, 2022)

Taken from your penny farthing?


----------



## hash tag (Jun 14, 2022)

Sadly not. Would love to try one though.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 16, 2022)

It's dry!


----------



## Supine (Jun 16, 2022)

Have we had the Strood train submarine view before?


----------



## T & P (Jun 16, 2022)

hash tag said:


> It's dry!
> View attachment 327509


Dry?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 16, 2022)

hash tag said:


> It's dry!
> View attachment 327509




Dry?


Notice you're down the pleb-end of the terminal.


----------



## Supine (Jun 16, 2022)

Train chaos so we got diverted to Manchester from Crewe. Any idea what this is?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 16, 2022)

Supine said:


> Train chaos so we got diverted to Manchester from Crewe. Any idea what this is?
> 
> View attachment 327572




Jodrell Bank


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 16, 2022)

Supine said:


> Train chaos so we got diverted to Manchester from Crewe. Any idea what this is?



Jodrell Bank Observatory - Wikipedia ?


----------



## Supine (Jun 16, 2022)

Ahhh, makes sense. Cheers


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 16, 2022)

Supine said:


> Train chaos so we got diverted to Manchester from Crewe. Any idea what this is?
> 
> View attachment 327572


Jodrell Bank been there many times well worth a visit. There are some smaller dishes as well as the big one plus a visitors centre. There is a to scale walking trail of the Solar System. The Sun and the inner four planets are in the car park but the outer ones get further and further away. The kids wanted to find them all but by the time we got out as far as Neptune they were definitely flagging. Pluto (which was still officially a planet then) is still undiscovered out in the Cheshire countryside.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 16, 2022)

There was something similar buried in DotCommunist  garden


----------



## hash tag (Jun 17, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Dry?
> 
> 
> Notice you're down the pleb-end of the terminal.


Dry. there was no drink to be had anywhere in the terminal


----------



## hash tag (Jun 17, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Jodrell Bank been there many times well worth a visit. There are some smaller dishes as well as the big one plus a visitors centre. There is a to scale walking trail of the Solar System. The Sun and the inner four planets are in the car park but the outer ones get further and further away. The kids wanted to find them all but by the time we got out as far as Neptune they were definitely flagging. Pluto (which was still officially a planet then) is still undiscovered out in the Cheshire countryside.


Can vouch for this, went there earlier this year. There are scientists there who are watching out into space 24/7 
It's one of the big three giant telescopes. The disappointment was not being allowed to climb into the dish


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 17, 2022)

Supine said:


> Ahhh, makes sense. Cheers


Also where Blue Dot festival is held.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 17, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Dry. there was no drink to be had anywhere in the terminal




Down the non-pleb end, through the golden curtain is a private check in, with a private security Chanel which deposits you at a free champagne bar. You should’ve gone down that end.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 17, 2022)

I walked the length of departures and arrivals and the only bar to be seen was closed down.
I did not get to go airside. The cost of parking 
For just under 2 hours it was £14.50


----------



## existentialist (Jun 18, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Jodrell Bank


That well-known bit of rhyming slang...


----------



## [62] (Jun 18, 2022)

Garden shed has blown on to the line. Been here an hour now. Should have been walking into the Maltings bar in Newton Abbot right now.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 18, 2022)

The new terminal building at Santiago de Chile....nice swoopy roof and all but it's shit. Can you see somewhere to charge your phone? They seem to have forgotten that. 

I ended up being early for the flight...the old terminal had a lovely wine bar you could enjoy a few glasses of the local vino, eat some charcuterie and relax...now...Starbucks and McDonalds...I am very disappointed...and hungry.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## tim (Jun 19, 2022)

Getting the hump on the bus


----------



## tim (Jun 19, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Jodrell Bank been there many times well worth a visit. There are some smaller dishes as well as the big one plus a visitors centre. There is a to scale walking trail of the Solar System. The Sun and the inner four planets are in the car park but the outer ones get further and further away. The kids wanted to find them all but by the time we got out as far as Neptune they were definitely flagging. Pluto (which was still officially a planet then) is still undiscovered out in the Cheshire countryside.



Jodrell Bank and literary woo: lecture by Alan Garner who lives in a medieval house a Mike from the telescopes.










						BBC Radio 4 Extra - The Bronze Age Man of Jodrell Bank
					

His home's Bronze Age legacy and nearby Jodrell Bank inspire author Alan Garner to write.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 19, 2022)

tim said:


> Getting the hump on the bus



but don't you win the thread?


----------



## [62] (Jun 23, 2022)

Bonjour, tout le monde.


----------



## T & P (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Supine (Jul 2, 2022)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 330057



Keep going!!!


----------



## teuchter (Jul 2, 2022)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 330057


----------



## Supine (Jul 3, 2022)

Train is so dangerously overcrowded it won’t move until people get off, but nobody wants to. Driver is saying it’s so heavy he can’t start it. FFS. State of this country.


----------



## tim (Jul 3, 2022)

Supine said:


> Train is so dangerously overcrowded it won’t move until people get off, but nobody wants to. Driver is saying it’s so heavy he can’t start it. FFS. State of this country.
> 
> View attachment 330239


There's a nice café near the station or at least there was in the late 1980s but try not to antagonise the locals.


----------



## story (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## story (Jul 3, 2022)

Someone got on the train with a kitten in a box, who was mewing at frequent exactly even intervals til East Croydon,  where they got off. Kitten is going to be exhausted by the time it gets to where it's going.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 4, 2022)

I'm waiting for the 16 bus in northampton. Just had to move aside for a delivery robot. The future is finally here


----------



## hash tag (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Winot (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 6, 2022)

Somebody got hit by a train between Paddington and Reading, so now I'm on the train to Paddington despite the fact that I specifically wanted to get to Manchester without going into London.

I've barely started my journey, and I'm already fed up!


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## davesgcr (Jul 6, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> View attachment 330846



It is a replica , paid for by the City - and bound for display in the refurbished station. Very impressed I have to say.  Shame the original loco has "passed on" .....


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 6, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> View attachment 330846



It is a replica , paid for by the City - and bound for display in the refurbished station. Very impressed I have to say.  Shame the original loco has "passed on" .....


----------



## hash tag (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## teuchter (Jul 7, 2022)

TCR


----------



## Supine (Jul 8, 2022)

Dover!


----------



## T & P (Jul 8, 2022)

Supine said:


> Dover!
> 
> View attachment 331202


I bet that seagull doesn't have a valid ticket


----------



## Supine (Jul 8, 2022)

T & P said:


> I bet that seagull doesn't have a valid ticket



The despicable avian couldn’t even stand the correct side of the yellow line.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 8, 2022)

Waiting for a train to Worthing, no doubt.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 8, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Waiting for a train to Worthing, no doubt.



The cunt would have to go via London.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## T & P (Jul 12, 2022)

Where exactly are those doors? I have never noticed them…


----------



## existentialist (Jul 12, 2022)

T & P said:


> Where exactly are those doors? I have never noticed them…


I think they're a (sash) window. If memory serves, over on the lower-numbered platforms (unless they've renumbered CJ, in which case I mean on the Windsor side)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 12, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I think they're a (sash) window



yes (although think they have put new plain glass either side of them)



existentialist said:


> If memory serves, over on the lower-numbered platforms (unless they've renumbered CJ, in which case I mean on the Windsor side)



don't think they are on the windsor line platforms (there may of course have been similar at one point in time) - think they are nearer the middle / high numbered platforms - think it's one of the up brighton side platforms (that's a southern train) - there may be more than one platform with them of course.


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 12, 2022)

T & P said:


> Where exactly are those doors? I have never noticed them…



Clapham Junction


----------



## hash tag (Jul 12, 2022)

From inside the waiting room, looking out to platform 13, Clapham junction


----------



## T & P (Jul 13, 2022)

The A413 near Amersham, riding from London to Ross on Wye avoiding motorways. A little hot in the leathers, but glorious all the same.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 331844


I never thought it would happen.


----------



## tim (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## blossie33 (Jul 15, 2022)

tim said:


> View attachment 332411


Are you on a Ferry?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Jul 15, 2022)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 332504


There is a full closure of the barrier coming up....one day next week?


----------



## tim (Jul 16, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Are you on a Ferry?


DFDS not Scablines on the way to Paris with Herr Flickbus.


----------



## A380 (Jul 17, 2022)

Request stop.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 18, 2022)

Train delayed at Sway. 19 minutes allegedly. I checked live times half an hour ago, and they were running on time then.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 18, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> View attachment 333094
> 
> Train delayed at Sway. 19 minutes allegedly. I checked live times half an hour ago, and they were running on time then.


It came. Now enjoying lovely air conditioning


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 18, 2022)

Ha, no trains home for ages, mine's cancelled. Not unexpected. OH to the rescue, only 20 mins for him to drive to get me.


----------



## story (Jul 19, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm waiting for the 16 bus in northampton. Just had to move aside for a delivery robot. The future is finally here




I wonder what happens if you don’t move aside...




I’m still hanging out for the jet packs and hover cars tho


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2022)

story said:


> I wonder what happens if you don’t move aside...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2022)

Gospel Oak Station


----------



## teuchter (Jul 20, 2022)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 333544Gospel Oak Station


I find it a bit odd going on the North London bits of the Overground because the electricity is in overhead lines instead of the third rail where it should be.
North London is full of weirdos so that'll be why things are all the wrong way around.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 21, 2022)

St Denys. Hamble and Itchen Rivers


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I find it a bit odd going on the North London bits of the Overground because the electricity is in overhead lines instead of the third rail where it should be.
> North London is full of weirdos so that'll be why things are all the wrong way around.


Must admit to have never noticed that , although I do know there is now a new station on the Gospel Oak to Barking line (Goblin I think they call it) It has been extended to a fancy new station called Barking Riverside ? which opened on Monday to very little fuss as we were in the mega heatwave.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 21, 2022)

I've been working on the wrong side of the river all week, occasionally crossing back south. It's all rather odd.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 21, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I've been working on the wrong side of the river all week


Sorry to hear you've had to go through that.


----------



## Supine (Jul 21, 2022)

Winterseeds bus stop near Grasmere in the lake district 👍


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Jul 23, 2022)

Showing a few underground lines right to left at bottom of picture together many more at top right dropping down to mid left as well as usual roads etc.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 23, 2022)

Busy day today…































A tad tired right now…


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 23, 2022)

Flying anywhere tomorrow? Wondered if the flight from Toulouse was the start of an Ex-Eu itinerary?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 23, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Flying anywhere tomorrow? Wondered if the flight from Toulouse was the start of an Ex-Eu itinerary?




Flying in to my bed, am shagged. Was just dropping something precious off to the Westminster Diocese’s Lourdes pilgrimage.

And me being an atheist too..


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 24, 2022)

photos will have to wait, but just leaving victoria coach station on a 1947 coach (special event today as VCS is 90 years old this year)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 24, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> photos will have to wait, but just leaving victoria coach station on a 1947 coach




Is it a special service or just really late?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 24, 2022)

now heading back from hammersmith on a 1951 coach


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 24, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> now heading back from hammersmith on a 1951 coach


I bet the seats aren't very comfortable


----------



## two sheds (Jul 24, 2022)

I thought this was going to be Where is the nearest connection to the transport network from your house? Which I posted a while ago and is this bus stop:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 24, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> I bet the seats aren't very comfortable



they are, plenty of leg room, and the sun roof is open


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 24, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> I bet the seats aren't very comfortable



1951 coach (new to 'Bristol Greyhound' for coach services including Bristol - London)



comfy seats and open sun roof



light fitting



1954 bus on route 11


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 26, 2022)

Have I died and gone to heaven? 

Can this be paradise? 

No. It's Stansted airport


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 26, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Have I died and gone to heaven?
> 
> Can this be paradise?
> 
> ...


Oh dear, I'm going to be there next Tuesday


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 26, 2022)

Was there Saturday, the queue to check in for Ryanair went the whole length of the terminal, fast track security was far slower than non-fast track and once through the only place to sit was a closed bar; tip, once through security head towards your gate, there are bars and stuff there which are much quieter than in the main part.


----------



## Supine (Jul 26, 2022)

Meanwhile on a more chilled form of transport 

Lake Windermere car ferry today


----------



## A380 (Jul 27, 2022)

Sadly not by boat though.



Foxton flight.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 27, 2022)

A380 said:


> Foxton flight.


Know it well, regular trips there as a kid.

Only on foot though.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 27, 2022)

couple more from sunday




one 1950-ish RT seen from the top deck of another, Whitehall



1980 National coach seen from front passenger seat of 1949 Wilts and Dorset coach, Pimlico Road


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## davesgcr (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## teuchter (Jul 28, 2022)

Is the that the new station at barking?


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 28, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Is the that the new station at barking?



Yes - well spotted. Reminds me of how the NYC subway under the "Dual Contracts" massively expanded into unpopulated areas 1910 - 1920  , which then rapidly developed. The difference is that the subway went of "virgin" lands , this line goes into a bit of that - but some of the area is post industrial. 

Very odd feel to it. Nice station though and impressive flyovers. (as now - not a single graffiti tag on them .......)  - about half of the passengers were transport sightseers.....you cannot really get properly to the river .......


----------



## teuchter (Jul 28, 2022)

I've not been there yet - maybe I'll check it out this weekend.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 28, 2022)

'barking riverside' (creekmouth power station) 1979-ish (not my photo)


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 29, 2022)

Solihull this morning on the 1010 from Marylebone - a "proper" train !!!!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 30, 2022)

Didn’t take any pics as am a responsible human being, but for the first time in my life I have just done a complete lap of the M25.

Hopefully will die before I need to do that again…


----------



## A380 (Jul 30, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Didn’t take any pics as am a responsible human being, but for the first time in my life I have just done a complete lap of the M25.
> 
> Hopefully will die before I need to do that again…


Why?

And to be a pedant you can’t actually do a complete lap of the M25 as it isn’t a full circle. Over / Under the Dartford crossing the road is actually the A282…


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 30, 2022)

A380 said:


> Why?
> 
> And to be a pedant you can’t actually do a complete lap of the M25 as it isn’t a full circle. Over / Under the Dartford crossing the road is actually the A282…




As I found out. Had to go to Stansted from the A3, would normally go out and back via Heathrow, but a crash made that shite, so went east, which was also shite, came back via Heathrow. 

Went to Stansted last week by rail, even more of a fucking ballache. Avoid Stansted seems to be my take home from this set of travels/travails.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 30, 2022)

Btw, google says east or west from my gaff is within a mile in total distance.


----------



## A380 (Jul 30, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> As I found out. Had to go to Stansted from the A3, would normally go out and back via Heathrow, but a crash made that shite, so went east, which was also shite, came back via Heathrow.
> 
> Went to Stansted last week by rail, even more of a fucking ballache. Avoid Stansted seems to be my take home from this set of travels/travails.



The only reasons to ever go to Stansted are: 1. You live in Bishops Stortford; 2. You are on a hijacked aircraft which has been intercepted and escorted down by QRF Typhoons…


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 30, 2022)

A380 said:


> The only reasons to ever go to Stansted are: 1. You live in Bishops Stortford; 2. You are on a hijacked aircraft which has been intercepted and escorted down by QRF Typhoons…




I hear they have various signs they can stick up on remote hangers there to suggest you have landed at FRA, CDG or wherever they wanted to go, to buy some time until the SAS don the masks and kill ‘em.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 30, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Didn’t take any pics as am a responsible human being, but for the first time in my life I have just done a complete lap of the M25.
> 
> Hopefully will die before I need to do that again…


Time of day, distance, average speed please.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Time of day, distance, average speed please.



430pm Friday for first half, 95 miles, crawling much of the way.

Second half 94 miles, 10pm, 80mph all the way.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 30, 2022)

Another pedant here...you didn't do a complete lap in one go. I have driven every section of that thing, maybe even in both directions but I couldn't claim to have lapped it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Another pedant here...you didn't do a complete lap in one go. I have driven every section of that thing, maybe even in both directions but I couldn't claim to have lapped it.




Covered every inch of the sodding thing, with a pit-stop at Stansted...


----------



## teuchter (Jul 30, 2022)

There must be a short distance of M25 between the exit and entrance sliproads at whichever junction you leave it for Stansted. The claim is most likely entirely bogus.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 30, 2022)

Maybe we should call Bahnhof Strasse Gimpo?


----------



## T & P (Jul 30, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> As I found out. Had to go to Stansted from the A3, would normally go out and back via Heathrow, but a crash made that shite, so went east, which was also shite, came back via Heathrow.
> 
> Went to Stansted last week by rail, even more of a fucking ballache. Avoid Stansted seems to be my take home from this set of travels/travails.


Fucking hate Stansted and double hate Ryanair. I am by no means wealthy, but I will filter them out of all my flight searches even if I end up paying three times as much.


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 1, 2022)

Toddington, M1 north


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2022)

Camden Road


----------



## A380 (Aug 1, 2022)

teuchter said:


> There must be a short distance of M25 between the exit and entrance sliproads at whichever junction you leave it for Stansted. The claim is most likely entirely bogus.


For a pedant such as yourself to have overlooked the whole A 282 issue is frankly unsurprising. We all know what you were thinking about in your horrible imagination when you were typing...


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 2, 2022)

Stansted Airport    not too busy today I'm very pleased to say!


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 2, 2022)

Harling Drove, a prehistoric trackway across Norfolk that is open to all traffic, so while enjoying the prehistoricness of it, you have to also enjoy the doggers and fly-tippers:


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 3, 2022)

The extremely busy Derry airport (3 flights showing on the board for the whole day).


----------



## [62] (Aug 3, 2022)

Buckfastleigh. This is novel even for a seasoned rail nerd like myself.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 4, 2022)

I assume teenagers with marker pens are kept busy here.


----------



## A380 (Aug 4, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> View attachment 335782
> 
> The extremely busy Derry airport (3 flights showing on the board for the whole day).


Three Derry?


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 4, 2022)

so having a week off work and was getting bored 
should thought a trip to Dublin would be fun but did not fancy flying or driving thru wales

ah rail sail that be the cheaper alternative relaxing day only booking option has 3 change overs change over on the way to holyhead , every single one delayed so extra 3 hours kicking my heels in holyhead


at least its a nice day I suppose


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 4, 2022)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 335969I assume teenagers with marker pens are kept busy here.


I have a Kintbury 5 mile race coaster somewhere - charming west Berkshire village IIRC


----------



## hash tag (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Aug 6, 2022)

Not sure why the Surrey iron railway is commerated in Vauxhall


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 7, 2022)

Bishop Stortford services


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 7, 2022)

Yesterday I was here


----------



## Athos (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## T & P (Aug 8, 2022)

Athos said:


> View attachment 336379View attachment 336380


Queen Alia international airport, business class lounge?


----------



## Athos (Aug 8, 2022)

T & P said:


> Queen Alia international airport, business class lounge?


Not quite, but out that direction - Istanbul.


----------



## T & P (Aug 8, 2022)

Athos said:


> Not quite, but out that direction - Istanbul.


Wow. Queen Alia's terminal is remarkably similar in layout and looks to this one...


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 8, 2022)

Was on the M25 near Cobham. In a tailback. Because some twats can't drive and had an accident. 

What is the point of that road? I reckon teuchter built it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 8, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Not sure why the Surrey iron railway is commerated in Vauxhall
> View attachment 336297




Because it was in Surrey, as evidenced by the cricket ground behind the station...


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 8, 2022)

hmm Dublin airport which is strange seeming as I have was booked to go back on a ferry but even though I check the departure time this morning at 10 am , when I arrives at the port they moved the departure time forward an hour

thank you Irish ferries


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## davesgcr (Aug 9, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> View attachment 336691


Regents Canal - walked from Kings Cross to Paddington.  Excellent


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 11, 2022)

Penarth yesterday - old Thameslink stalwart ...


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 11, 2022)

Was here...

Memmingen, Bavaria....
Back in Stansted now.


----------



## [62] (Aug 13, 2022)

A railway station that hasn't seen a train since the 1960s. Très Français...


----------



## hash tag (Aug 13, 2022)

Is it for sale; could I but it?


----------



## [62] (Aug 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Is it for sale; could I but it?



'Fraid not. It's still an SNCF ticket outlet combined with the local Tourist Office. 

When the railway closed along with most of the other Réseau Breton lines, it was replaced by an SNCF bus service which appeared in the rail timetables for decades after. The bus that replaced the Camaret-sur-Mer to Quimper train still stops at this station and the sites of a couple of others along the old branchline, and you can still buy rail tickets anywhere in the network even though the town is 20 miles from the nearest railway station, but these days it's been franchised out to TransDev (I think) rather than SNCF. The old goods shed is still over the road too, but that's now the home of the local boules club.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 13, 2022)

After an evening rolling back and forth through the Kentish / Sussex weald, feeling the heat of the high summer air become a little cooler as the sun went down and the stars came out, at open windows and a little session on the brake van balcony, behind this fine old machine and others...

Waiting on the national rail platform for the sterilised, neon lit and air conditioned world of a modern Southern Railway DMU back home.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 13, 2022)

teuchter said:


> After an evening rolling back and forth through the Kentish / Sussex weald, feeling the heat of the high summer air become a little cooler as the sun went down and the stars came out, at open windows and a little session on the brake van balcony, behind this fine old machine and others...



Spa Valley Railway?

Must be 20+ years since I have been there (stopped there with mum-tat on the way to visit her mum in heathfield once - can't remember whether we went for a ride or not, if we did, think they were only operating as far as high rocks then)


----------



## teuchter (Aug 13, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Spa Valley Railway?
> 
> Must be 20+ years since I have been there (stopped there with mum-tat on the way to visit her mum in heathfield once - can't remember whether we went for a ride or not, if we did, think they were only operating as far as high rocks then)


Yes, really nice railway - pay it a visit. Both ends easily accessible by public transport from Londinium - a shortish walk across town in Tunbridge Wells or just across the footbridge at Eridge station. This was my second time going to their diesel gala. Both times everyone (punters and staff) has seemed happy, friendly and welcoming. It's only about 5 miles long and there are no spectacular gradients but it's nice countryside and it just has a good atmosphere about it.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 13, 2022)

teuchter said:


> After an evening rolling back and forth through the Kentish / Sussex weald, feeling the heat of the high summer air become a little cooler as the sun went down and the stars came out, at open windows and a little session on the brake van balcony, behind this fine old machine and others...
> 
> Waiting on the national rail platform for the sterilised, neon lit and air conditioned world of a modern Southern Railway DMU back home.
> 
> View attachment 337457



A very rare Southern Railway brake van too no less , built on the chassis of the early electric South London elevated stock. Utter quality......


----------



## teuchter (Aug 13, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> A very rare Southern Railway brake van too no less , built on the chassis of the early electric South London elevated stock. Utter quality......


Oh really? Tell me more!


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 14, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Oh really? Tell me more!



When the early AC electricification in South London was "abandoned" for 3d rail , 21 of the motor vehicles were recycled into very smart bogie brakevans for the fast freight trains from Southampton Docks. (and more were built from new) - they had a very long life , well into the 1990's - used one (s56302) as escort vehicles on car traffic from Garston etc (and in the West Midlands)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 14, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Yes, really nice railway - pay it a visit. Both ends easily accessible by public transport from Londinum





we did travel the line late in its BR days - went to visit the heathfield relatives via uckfield


----------



## teuchter (Aug 15, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> When the early AC electricification in South London was "abandoned" for 3d rail , 21 of the motor vehicles were recycled into very smart bogie brakevans for the fast freight trains from Southampton Docks. (and more were built from new) - they had a very long life , well into the 1990's - used one (s56302) as escort vehicles on car traffic from Garston etc (and in the West Midlands)


Thanks - living next to the south london line this is of some interest to me ... there's not a whole lot of info online about these. Am I right in thinking it was the things in the 3rd (bottom) picture here that were converted?


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 15, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Thanks - living next to the south london line this is of some interest to me ... there's not a whole lot of info online about these. Am I right in thinking it was the things in the 3rd (bottom) picture here that were converted?


Yes indeed, possibly the most luxurious local trains ever run in local services in South London


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 18, 2022)

The terminus site of the Sizewell C branch line, currently a forest but construction begins next year. It will take up to five trains a day bringing construction materials to the site:


----------



## Winot (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Supine (Aug 19, 2022)

Just walked Victoria to Euston with two heavy bags. Missed my train by five minutes. I blame the fucking river i found in fitzrovia


----------



## hash tag (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## T & P (Aug 19, 2022)

Madrid Barajas T4S transit.


----------



## T & P (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## blossie33 (Aug 21, 2022)

Love the garden!


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 21, 2022)

Parliament Street,  Exeter. 

It may be Britain's narrowest street.


----------



## T & P (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 23, 2022)

Seville?


----------



## T & P (Aug 23, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Seville?


Yes


----------



## hash tag (Aug 24, 2022)

No guesses where I am.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 24, 2022)

There's more


----------



## T & P (Aug 24, 2022)

hash tag said:


> No guesses where I am.
> View attachment 339377


Which way did you walk?


----------



## hash tag (Aug 24, 2022)

T & P said:


> Which way did you walk?


So far, 4 buses to the caves, then some walking back depending on Mrs tag and weather.


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 24, 2022)

Oxford services


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 25, 2022)

Tarmac, LHR, Frau Bahn + Baby Bahn 1, not such a baby any more…


----------



## hash tag (Aug 25, 2022)

Have we had a chain ferry yet?


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 25, 2022)

Used to drive there and watch the ferry when I lived briefly in Bournemouth during the early 2021 lockdown. Nothing else to do!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## blossie33 (Aug 26, 2022)

Gosh, that's a posh plane!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2022)

Kentish Town West


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 26, 2022)

Guess where and the railway view


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## T & P (Aug 27, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> View attachment 339812


Are you using their famed €9 unlimited month travelcard, or is that offer finished now?


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 27, 2022)

T & P said:


> Are you using their famed €9 unlimited month travelcard, or is that offer finished now?


No, can't use on long distance trains. Still, paid about £45 quid each (and £3 for the kid) to travel from Munich to Italy through Austria. It's quite nice....


----------



## Winot (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Aug 27, 2022)

Winot said:


> View attachment 339849


WARIORS!


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 27, 2022)

Winot said:


> View attachment 339849



Manhattan Bridge !


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 27, 2022)

A380 said:


> WARIORS!



"Warriors" - yes , but slightly different in that they used in part the "QB" , which had a slightly differing route in those days.! - Just a it different in the condition of the rolling stock today , and it looks like you are on an R44 or R46 set which is old by NYC standards , and unlike 1979 , has air con !!!


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 27, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> "Warriors" - yes , but slightly different in that they used in part the "QB" , which had a slightly differing route in those days.! - Just a it different in the condition of the rolling stock today , and it looks like you are on an R44 or R46 set which is old by NYC standards , and unlike 1979 , has air con !!!


I have no desire at all to go to America, least of all NYC.  But if I did, I would do that journey.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 27, 2022)

Your wish , on film , is granted - about 20 mins in for the Manhattan Bridge section. 

New York is very special , and the subway especially. One of the many obsessions. 

_*"Step inside and watch the closing doors - Brooklyn bound Q train" *_


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 27, 2022)

Outside the village


----------



## hash tag (Aug 27, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Used to drive there and watch the ferry when I lived briefly in Bournemouth during the early 2021 lockdown. Nothing else to do!


By coincidence, at the steam fair today


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 27, 2022)

davesgcr I just watched all of that film - I misread the post and thought the whole thing was 20 minutes  
It was a very meditative hour though!


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 27, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> davesgcr I just watched all of that film - I misread the post and thought the whole thing was 20 minutes
> It was a very meditative hour though!



Been lucky enough to have a few official cab rides on the subway back in the last century - Happy Memories -  the "F" to Coney Island was brilliant  and the "E" to what was then the Word Trade Center.... the motormen as they were called then were utter characters.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 28, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> Your wish , on film , is granted - about 20 mins in for the Manhattan Bridge section.
> 
> New York is very special , and the subway especially. One of the many obsessions.
> 
> _*"Step inside and watch the closing doors - Brooklyn bound Q train" *_




It’s grimey as fuck, but so easy to use and far less dodgy than it used to be…


----------



## teuchter (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## [62] (Aug 28, 2022)

Cue Murray Ostril.

"They called Coney Island the Playground of the World..."


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Aug 29, 2022)

On a double decker on a ferry; double points?


----------



## BassJunkie (Aug 29, 2022)

On the train to London for lunch at the German Gymnasium. To be followed by a walk through Regent's Park and along the canal to Carnival!!


----------



## hash tag (Aug 29, 2022)

Jealous of German Gym. Hope you have a credit card with you.


----------



## Supine (Aug 29, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Jealous of German Gym. Hope you have a credit card with you.



Last time i went there boozing i was on expenses


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## teuchter (Sep 3, 2022)

People are always putting fascism down but maybe it's because they've not been to Milan central station.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 3, 2022)

The Grantham Canal


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 3, 2022)

Pulled into Modane, just over the border into France


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 4, 2022)

Main road between Marmaris and Antalya.

The geezer in the blue shirt is just about to have to explain to the traffic plod, why he just rear-ended me through a red light 😩


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 4, 2022)

Addendum:

Everyone’s fine btw. I was on my own.

The tough bit was waiting for an hour for the old bill to turn up, in 38 degrees with no shade. Suleyman (the blue shirt who hit me) and his wife and sister, were very kind, and broke out chilled water by the side of the motorway. Me and Kris are having dinner at their gaff on Tuesday, at their insistence. ❤️


----------



## A380 (Sep 4, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> View attachment 340993
> 
> Main road between Marmaris and Antalya.
> 
> The geezer in the blue shirt is just about to have to explain to the traffic plod, why he just rear-ended me through a red light 😩



Not being a linguist I wonder if anyone could tell me what ‘ Traf K Polisi’ on a police car deployed to a collision  is in English. Turkish is such a difficult language…


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 4, 2022)

A380 said:


> Not being a linguist I wonder if anyone could tell me what ‘ Traf K Polisi’ on a police car deployed to a collision  is in English. Turkish is such a difficult language…



When they turned-up I was a bit concerned that it might be the Air Force. 

My fears were allayed by the professional manner in which I was breathelised.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 4, 2022)

Dawlish. New sea wall under construction, will hopefully stop the train line falling into the sea. Again.

The raindrops on the train window are not raindrops, but spray from the sea. Pretty normal for waves to come over the old sea wall and hit the trains when the tide is in.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 4, 2022)

Local railway bridge has been updated, it used to be all brick. Sadly children now can't so easily see over the top to wave at the train drivers. Good amount of surface for graffiti though.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 5, 2022)

On way back to UK, at Gare du Nord


----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2022)

A380 said:


> WARIORS!


Why did you waste Cyrus?


----------



## LDC (Sep 5, 2022)

Brussels to Vienna sleeper!


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 5, 2022)

LDC said:


> Brussels to Vienna sleeper!View attachment 341171



Newish train - do please report back on how it was !


----------



## LDC (Sep 5, 2022)

Apart from a clumsy German who nearly fell on me from the top bunk, it's bloody lovely so far! Been given a menu to tick what I want for breakfast, there's a cute little cupboard with a sink in, a nice looking restaurant car, and it's not unbearably hot and stuffy like lots of sleepers seem to be.

E2A: high quality breakfast as well!


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## T & P (Sep 5, 2022)

LDC said:


> Apart from a clumsy German who nearly fell on my from the top bunk, it's bloody lovely so far! Been given a menu to tick what I want for breakfast, there's a cute little cupboard with a sink in, a nice looking restaurant car, and it's not unbearably hot and stuffy like lots of sleepers seem to be.View attachment 341176


If you can somehow, you must absolutely watch the Inside No. 9 episode ’La Couchette’ tonight


----------



## LDC (Sep 5, 2022)

T & P said:


> If you can somehow, you must absolutely watch the Inside No. 9 episode ’La Couchette’ tonight.



Another sleeper tomorrow night. I'll update you all then if don't get crushed in the night!


----------



## LDC (Sep 6, 2022)

Budapest to Bucharest sleeper. No café on board for the 18 hour trip, needed good supplies!


----------



## LDC (Sep 6, 2022)

The conductor telling me to come to his cabin in five minutes and collect my underwear for the night disappointingly turned out just to be a set of sheets and a pillowcase.


----------



## T & P (Sep 6, 2022)

LDC said:


> The conductor telling me to come to his cabin in five minutes and collect my underwear for the night disappointingly turned out just to be a set of sheets and a pillowcase.


Out of curiosity, are you travelling alone or with others? And if travelling alone, presumably you are sharing with same-gender fellow travellers?


----------



## LDC (Sep 6, 2022)

T & P said:


> Out of curiosity, are you travelling alone or with others? And if travelling alone, presumably you are sharing with same-gender fellow travellers?



Alone, and no all sleepers are mixed sex.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 6, 2022)

As has long been the norm on the continent in couchette compartments.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 6, 2022)

Trent & Mersey Canal, then Coventry Canal.

A look at a canal map makes it obvious the English Midlands around here have long been at the heart of britain's transport networks.

Now manifested in the form of the fabled Amazon warehouses and distribution centres, sadly mainly just connected to motorways.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 7, 2022)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 341360View attachment 341361View attachment 341362View attachment 341363
> 
> Trent & Mersey Canal, then Coventry Canal.
> 
> ...


2nd pic Burton on Trent?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 7, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> 2nd pic Burton on Trent?


Yes. When I was taking the picture, somehow Marston's pedigree had become pedigree chum in my mind and my brain decided it smelt of dog food just there. Of course Burton on Trent is famous for brewing and that's what it actually smelt of. Maybe dog food and beer are closer than you think though.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 7, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Yes. When I was taking the picture, somehow Marston's pedigree had become pedigree chum in my mind and my brain decided it smelt of dog food just there. Of course Burton on Trent is famous for brewing and that's what it actually smelt of. Maybe dog food and beer are closer than you think though.



My family is from there, and a cousin worked for Marston's, we occasionally got free beer. Visiting as a kid you could smell the malt in the streets. You could also smell the Marmite factory. 

Pedigree chum, and brewing smelling like dog food, don't say that in Burton! _I_ don't think beer and dog food are close olfactory wise.


----------



## A380 (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 7, 2022)

Millbrook?


----------



## A380 (Sep 7, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Millbrook?


Indeed. The main high speed circuit was a car park today ( trade show) but I have been round it at 120 which wasn’t particularly impressive until the test driver took his hands of the steering wheel for about half a mile…


----------



## teuchter (Sep 7, 2022)

Well, an intercity 125 train built in the 1970s can go faster than 120mph without a steering wheel at all, in fact so can a steam train, so I don't see why that is impressive in any way.


----------



## T & P (Sep 7, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Well, an intercity 125 train built in the 1970s can go faster than 120mph without a steering wheel at all, in fact so can a steam train, so I don't see why that is impressive in any way.


Then again cars capable of far faster speeds than 125 mph have been available for decades, so the Intercity 125 is impressing nobody either. This would-be jibe would have played much better if we were in France or Germany, but alas, we’re not.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 7, 2022)

T & P said:


> Then again cars capable of far faster speeds than 125 mph have been available for decades, so the Intercity 125 is impressing nobody either. This would-be jibe would have played much better if we were in France or Germany, but alas, we’re not.


I wasn't asking anyone to be impressed by the intercity 125. Simply pointing out some reasons why A380 going round in circles (aka going nowhere) in a car park at 120mph with no hands on the steering wheel is not enough to impress me. And we all know that's what he was trying to do.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 7, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I wasn't asking anyone to be impressed by the intercity 125. Simply pointing out some reasons why A380 going round in circles (aka going nowhere) in a car park at 120mph with no hands on the steering wheel is not enough to impress me. And we all know that's what he was trying to do.


More to the point, how does going round and round in circles in a car park actually constitute being on the transport network?  

I call for an immediate thread ban for the apostate.


----------



## A380 (Sep 7, 2022)

T & P said:


> Then again cars capable of far faster speeds than 125 mph have been available for decades, so the Intercity 125 is impressing nobody either. This would-be jibe would have played much better if we were in France or Germany, but alas, we’re not.


The Mallard  steam loco was capable of 126 Mph in 1938.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 7, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> More to the point, how does going round and round in circles in a car park actually constitute being on the transport network?


This very question had raised itself in my mind but I generously decided not to mention it.


----------



## T & P (Sep 7, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I wasn't asking anyone to be impressed by the intercity 125. Simply pointing out some reasons why A380 going round in circles (aka going nowhere) in a car park at 120mph with no hands on the steering wheel is not enough to impress me. And we all know that's what he was trying to do.


Well, whereas I haven’t partaken in the experience A380 enjoyed, I suspect I myself would find it far more impressive than riding on a dated train at a speed that would be risible in the Continent, even if it takes you from one place to a different one as opposed to completing a circular track.

Not that it should be a competition, of course. Some people like putting a car through its paces going round in circles in a track, others get their thrills from riding a steam locomotive heritage train on a 15-mile linear track that takes them nowhere useful. In fact, most rational people would probably enjoy both, or at least refrain from engaging in ‘my form of transportation enthusiasm is better than yours’ pissing contests.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 7, 2022)

teuchter said:


> This very question had raised itself in my mind but I generously decided not to mention it.


You're too soft.

Where is editor with the ban hammer?


----------



## A380 (Sep 7, 2022)

T & P said:


> Well, whereas I haven’t partaken in the experience A380 enjoyed, I suspect I myself would find it far more impressive than riding on a dated train at a speed that would be risible in the Continent, even if it takes you from one place to a different one as opposed to completing a circular track.
> 
> Not that it should be a competition, of course. Some people like putting a car through its paces going round in circles in a track, others get their thrills from riding a steam locomotive heritage train on a 15-mile linear track that takes them nowhere useful. In fact, most rational people would probably enjoy both, or at least refrain from engaging in ‘my form of transportation enthusiasm is better than yours’ pissing contests.


Millbrook is  not a race circuit, it's the UK's main research facility for the automotive industry.


----------



## T & P (Sep 7, 2022)

A380 said:


> The Mallard  steam loco was capable of 126 Mph in 1938.


Indeed, and an incredible piece of engineering such locomotives were too. Only I’d thought everyone over the age of eight would have abandoned all such ‘my xxx goes faster than yours’ type discussions.


----------



## A380 (Sep 7, 2022)

T & P said:


> Indeed, and an incredible piece of engineering such locomotives were too. Only I’d thought everyone over the age of eight would have abandoned all such ‘my xxx goes faster than yours’ type discussions.


Indeed, And in fact i've been faster than it a car (also trains and the Shanghai Maglev) but actually don't get that much joy from that,  prefer little aeroplanes where the issue is not going too slow... The issue at Millbrook was the banked high speed circuit meant the driver could take his hands off the wheel because the camber means that from a physics point of view the car behaves as if it is traveling on a straight line...


----------



## T & P (Sep 7, 2022)

A380 said:


> Indeed, And in fact i've been faster than it a car (also trains and the Shanghai Maglev) but actually don't get that much joy  prefer little aeroplanes where the issue is not going too slow... The issue at Millbrook was the banked high speed circuit meant the driver could take his hands off the wheel because the camber means that from a physics point of view the car behaves as if it is traveling on a straight line...


Having been a Brooklands a couple of times, it is mind boggling to try to imagine those guys doing it for the first time, in the first such track in the world, in cars that were glorified land rockets with wheels.

If I had an old car I would still do the historic steep ramp challenge. Not quite the same, but still fun I’m sure.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 7, 2022)

T & P said:


> at least refrain from engaging in ‘my form of transportation enthusiasm is better than yours’ pissing contests.


There seems to have been a terrible misunderstanding because my initial comment was simply examining things within a single transportation enthusiasm category; the category of moderately fast vehicles operating without occupant steering input. Unfortunately the result of this innocent intervention seems to have been to cause you to spin off into wild transport tribalism and upset the equilibrium of an otherwise peaceful thread.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 7, 2022)

A380 said:


> Millbrook is  not a race circuit, it's the UK's main research facility for the automotive industry.


Bloke I work with "likes his cars" and likes "driving them".

He's also colour blind, and, partly because of that, has done a lot of driving at the Road Research Lab in Crowthorne, Berks.  

I drive to places when I need to.


----------



## T & P (Sep 7, 2022)

teuchter said:


> There seems to have been a terrible misunderstanding because my initial comment was simply examining things within a single transportation enthusiasm category; the category of moderately fast vehicles operating without occupant steering input. Unfortunately the result of this innocent intervention seems to have been to cause you to spin off into wild transport tribalism and upset the equilibrium of an otherwise peaceful thread.


I fear you’re now engaging in an exercise of goalpost relocation. At any rate, your initial post in this current exchange is the only one that had indulged in any kind of divisive tribalism.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 8, 2022)

T & P said:


> Having been a Brooklands a couple of times, it is mind boggling to try to imagine those guys doing it for the first time, in the first such track in the world, in cars that were glorified land rockets with wheels.
> 
> If I had an old car I would still do the historic steep ramp challenge. Not quite the same, but still fun I’m sure.


No. I could not take my Alfa up the hill.
As for both worlds (steam trains and cars), This should be my mainline ride to the Goodwood Revival in a few days 








						SR West Country class 21C146 Braunton - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## A380 (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## teuchter (Sep 9, 2022)

Very disappointing of course to see many people so disrespectfully just going about their business pretty much as normal on this day.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 9, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> View attachment 105691 I'm at Tebay service (southbound) on the M6.
> 
> Traffic moderate. Weather fair but windy.
> 
> These are my favourite motorway services. There's none anywhere in these islands to compare, in my view. (Though if we include A roads, the Ralia reststop on the A9 beats it for scenery and food).


I would love a service station, but those prices.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 9, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 341855


Is that the Orwell bridge?


----------



## A380 (Sep 9, 2022)

Port of Harwich boarding. 

And yes, that was the Orwell Bridge.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 9, 2022)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 341875
> View attachment 341876
> 
> Very disappointing of course to see many people so disrespectfully just going about their business pretty much as normal on this day.


My job is no respecter of things like this or bank holidays, Easter, Christmas, new year etc. And there are many jobs the same; carers, cleaners, nurses, doctors, blue light workers etc.


----------



## newme (Sep 10, 2022)

I am a 45 minute walk from the train, 3 minute walk from the bus, bus won't make it in time for any role. I spent 9 months walking 45 minutes through the pissing rain to get a train, 15min train journey then 15 minute walk, to then be thankfully able to take a shower at work and start for 7:30am, before most of my children were awake. I could then get back in time for them all be able to be home already. Got a motorbike and this was a 15 minute journey. Public transport is a load of arse here.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 10, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Addendum:
> 
> Everyone’s fine btw. I was on my own.
> 
> The tough bit was waiting for an hour for the old bill to turn up, in 38 degrees with no shade. Suleyman (the blue shirt who hit me) and his wife and sister, were very kind, and broke out chilled water by the side of the motorway. Me and Kris are having dinner at their gaff on Tuesday, at their insistence. ❤️


Good news, could have all gone a bit midnight express


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 10, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 341942View attachment 341943View attachment 341945View attachment 341946View attachment 341947
> 
> Port of Harwich boarding.
> 
> And yes, that was the Orwell Bridge.


I used to go to Thorpeness every year with uni mates, crossing the Orwell bridge meant we were nearly there… usually just after a quick stop at Ipswich Tesco. That’s brought back some very happy memories


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 10, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Good news, could have all gone a bit midnight express



There’s still time. We’re here for another week and the driving standard is absolute dogshit. Probably the worst I’ve ever experienced and I’ve driven in India!

Drivers just do what they want here. Speed limits might as well not exist, hard shoulders are used as an extra lane, and tail-gating is mandatory. Overtaking takes place at any time regardless of the road layout and if a car is coming the other way _that_ vehicle is expected to take evasive action. Roundabouts are a free-for-all, and traffic light compliance seems optional.

It’s like everyone’s pissed. Absolutely atrocious.

They’ve got pedestrian crossings on motorways here! No lights or control, just a sign 50 yards before, then some stripes on the road across 6 lanes of traffic. Nobody stops at those either.

They also have direction signs for towns _after_ the turning you should have taken


----------



## A380 (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Sep 10, 2022)

I’m on a Boat motherf**kers!!


----------



## Supine (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 17, 2022)

And then a horse and rider crossed in front of us. Poor driver.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 18, 2022)

Today's conveyances


----------



## hash tag (Sep 18, 2022)

Btw


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 19, 2022)

The great man himself sitting in front of last night's steam loco


----------



## A380 (Sep 19, 2022)

Looking at the Rhine, barges heading to the Rhur.


----------



## A380 (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Sep 19, 2022)

It’s very busy!


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 19, 2022)

A380 said:


> It’s very busy!
> 
> View attachment 343588View attachment 343589View attachment 343590View attachment 343591



Is that just off the A4 to Windsor you running dog lackie?


----------



## A380 (Sep 19, 2022)

Grand union Canal near Uxbridge…


----------



## teuchter (Sep 19, 2022)

The Rhine's got water in it again then?


----------



## A380 (Sep 19, 2022)

Last one.


----------



## Supine (Sep 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> The Rhine's got water in it again then?



Technically the Rhine is the water


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 19, 2022)

Porto


----------



## teuchter (Sep 19, 2022)

Supine said:


> Technically the Rhine is the water


I don't think I agree.


----------



## Supine (Sep 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I don't think I agree.



You don’t sound sure


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 19, 2022)

at home and glad i've not had to do anything operational with today's events or the major railway balls-up that buggered the line in to paddington...


----------



## teuchter (Sep 19, 2022)

Supine said:


> You don’t sound sure


I've thought about it and have decided that the Rhine is the watercourse and not the water.


----------



## Supine (Sep 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I've thought about it and have decided that the Rhine is the watercourse and not the water.



nah, you’re thinking about the valley. Without water you don’t have a river. You have a valley, a dip, a rut, a steep bank. A bit of land that isn’t a river basically.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 20, 2022)

Without the valley or the rut you don't have a river. If you take all the water out of the Rhine and put it in the Rhone, you don't get the Rhine in a new place, you still just get the Rhone and possibly a catastrophe. And vice versa. So, the water is not the Rhine.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 20, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> View attachment 343467View attachment 343469View attachment 343470


I should have captioned this 'making an early morning getaway from London before the wailing commenced'


----------



## A380 (Sep 20, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I've thought about it…



I think we all know that isn’t true.


----------



## A380 (Sep 21, 2022)

Hook of Holland…


----------



## A380 (Sep 22, 2022)

The joy that is Birmingham International.


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## davesgcr (Sep 22, 2022)

davesgcr said:


>



Sorry the photo is the wrong way round. Taken from the terra firma on the South side - walking over the bridge over the Douro (yesterday) did spook me a bit !  Fabulous place Porto.....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 22, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> Sorry the photo is the wrong way round.



that's all right then

i thought it was some new sort of anti-gravity tram


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 23, 2022)

Looks like it's taken on the equator.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Supine (Sep 25, 2022)

One of my favourite roads - Ramsgate


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 25, 2022)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 344370


I recognise that! A thrilling ride iirc


----------



## T & P (Sep 25, 2022)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 344370


I suppose that doesn’t go as far as the Shanghai airport maglev?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 25, 2022)

T & P said:


> I suppose that doesn’t go as far as the Shanghai airport maglev?


No, it doesn't go to Shanghai.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 25, 2022)

hash tag said:


> No, it doesn't go to Shanghai.




But you can almost see my dad’s house from it, so it’s clearly a fuckton better than the Shanghai Maglev…


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 25, 2022)

Taken from my hotel room window. First train goes through at 4:55am. Hope soundproofing is good.


----------



## A380 (Sep 25, 2022)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 344370



Is that more of a Shellbyville idea?


----------



## tim (Oct 1, 2022)

Going to and fro through Essex rather slowly. Quite pleased that the little shit in the carriage is squarking to his embarrassed dad about wanting to have exclusive use of first class carriage. Pater is upset at not having enough time to look in the station book shop. They're off to the RAF base next week. The boy would like to be a tea planter


----------



## A380 (Oct 1, 2022)

tim said:


> Going to and fro through Essex rather slowly. Quite pleased that the little shit in the carriage is squarking to his embarrassed dad about wanting to have exclusive use of third first class carriage. Pater is upset at not having enough time to look in the station book shop. They're off to the RAF base next week. The boy would like to be a tea planter View attachment 345340View attachment 345336View attachment 345346View attachment 345347



Don’t look back in Onger.


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 3, 2022)

Heading into Southampton.


----------



## [62] (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## teuchter (Oct 7, 2022)

Basel SBB


----------



## [62] (Oct 7, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Basel SBB


Genau.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 7, 2022)

[62] said:


> Genau.


Oh. Genau SBB, then


----------



## [62] (Oct 7, 2022)

Moved on...


----------



## hash tag (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2022)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 346297



there can't be many places where london buses pass each other while driving on the right...


----------



## hash tag (Oct 8, 2022)

Not buses, I know


----------



## [62] (Oct 8, 2022)

Just trains for the sake of it really. These engines have given amazing service to Swiss railways since the 60s. Loads of them are visually almost unchanged since then too. But time is running out for most now.


----------



## T & P (Oct 8, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Not buses, I know
> View attachment 346330


You posh bastard!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Not buses, I know





T & P said:


> You posh bastard!



slightly less posh, there's a few car parks in stoke-on-trent that do the same thing, as they are off to the right on a one-way street

like this one in stoke-upon-trent*



(* stoke, or stoke-upon-trent, is one of the six towns that makes up the city of stoke-on-trent)


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 9, 2022)

Traffic being held up by donkeys in the road (I'm on a bike so I just squeezed round them)


----------



## hash tag (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## teuchter (Oct 12, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 346800


Look at the state of the stonework on that poor building


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 13, 2022)

Homeward bound


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## davesgcr (Oct 15, 2022)

A better location shot. Pleased to note it was an engine which spent much of it's working life in South Wales !


----------



## teuchter (Oct 15, 2022)

Dammit, I looked at your first photo and thought "Epping & Ongar?" before you posted the second but didn't write my guess down, which would have made me look pretty clever, I reckon.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 15, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Dammit, I looked at your first photo and thought "Epping & Ongar?" before you posted the second but didn't write my guess down, which would have made me look pretty clever, I reckon.



don't look back in ongar...


----------



## A380 (Oct 15, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> View attachment 347309


Epping and Onger?


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 15, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Dammit, I looked at your first photo and thought "Epping & Ongar?" before you posted the second but didn't write my guess down, which would have made me look pretty clever, I reckon.




Well done - nice line with very friendly staff. We had priviliged access to the signal boxes which was great. Have to say that the views from even the Central line out there is nice - (how many tube trains give you views over fields - but the branch is quite superb. 

Of course , having a Great Western engine which spent it's working life in South Wales is quite superb. Great day out.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 15, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> don't look back in ongar...


I'm Epping furious with myself.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 15, 2022)

Isn't Epping and ongar owned by one man who also occasionally runs a vintage bus or two?


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 16, 2022)

Misty M27


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 16, 2022)

Cobham services


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (Oct 16, 2022)

Always makes me laugh when I drive past there too


----------



## Supine (Oct 16, 2022)

Temple Meads


----------



## teuchter (Oct 16, 2022)

^ that terrace of houses on the skyline can go in a niche category of something like "terraced housing strikingly visible from railway lines".

I always notice it. Similarly, a view down into a grid of terraces with alleys between their back gardens just south of Newcastle, the long, straight rear of a Peabody terrace on the way into London Victoria, the rear of a curved terrace just before you arrive at Paddngton.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 16, 2022)

Opticians


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 16, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Look at the state of the stonework on that poor building



It's a weird one. A 1910 photo show the stonework apparently supported underneath, and a 1969 pic shows it all cut off. I suspect it was a dodgy design/build to start with:


----------



## teuchter (Oct 16, 2022)

Although the equivalent detail on another part of the building seems to have survived (as does its metal roofing).


----------



## hash tag (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## iona (Oct 17, 2022)

Melbourne!


----------



## hash tag (Oct 19, 2022)

A bit anti transport? We walked there and back today.


----------



## BassJunkie (Oct 19, 2022)

__


----------



## Supine (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Oct 21, 2022)

Raining again, but not far from home


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 21, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 348191


Reading?  I was there yesterday.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2022)

Am on the 1931, but that is delayed, the 1901 is due at 1934, I have a fixed ticket, can I get on it?


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 21, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Am on the 1931, but that is delayed, the 1901 is due at 1934, I have a fixed ticket, can I get on it?



Of course. How were you to know it wasn't the 1931?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Of course. How were you to know it wasn't the 1931?



Cos it didn’t have the Pullman Dining that I was looking for


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 21, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Cos it didn’t have the Pullman Dining that I was looking for



Apart from that. 

On your dash to catch your train you thought you'd missed etc.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 21, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Am on the 1931, but that is delayed, the 1901 is due at 1934, I have a fixed ticket, can I get on it?



i've given up trying to understand railway ticketing.

do you mean you have the sort of advance ticket that is only valid on the 1931, or an open ticket and a seat reservation on the 1931?

if it's the latter, then i'm fairly sure it's not a problem (although will the delayed 1901 be really full, and how late is the 1931 running?  will it be right behind and almost empty?)

if it's the sort of ticket that is only valid on the 1931, i have a feeling the answer is technically no.  may be up to the discretion of the railway staff.   i've never found the GWR staff at reading exactly helpful - you could try asking them, but if one of them says yes, the guard (or whatever the heck they call them these days) on the train won't know that.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2022)

Only valid on the 1931

We need Bungle back, so we can wind the prick up.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 21, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Only valid on the 1931



hmm

i can find a few references to what to do if the train you're booked on is cancelled and you end up catching a later train, but nothing specific about catching a (scheduled) earlier train that happens to be running late.

if you can get to the gateline and back in time to ask someone (not sure the platform staff get involved in ticketing) then may be worth doing - looks like you might, 1901 to Plymouth is currently reported 47 minutes late leaving paddington, real time trains says it's just passed west drayton.

the guard on the 1901 could be anywhere on the train, they aren't always at the back.  if you happen to end up near them when the train arrives, you could try asking them before you get on

train guards tend to be understanding when the shit hits the fan (which it looks like it has today) but they have a reasonable amount of discretion.

if it's the 1931 to penzance, it hasn't left paddington yet according to national rail enquiries, and is just showing as 'delayed'


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2022)

Not cancelled. Yet.

Just spoken with the ticket office, they’ll know!


“Ehrm, ask the guard, if you see them?”


Good stuff.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 21, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Just spoken with the ticket office, they’ll know!
> 
> 
> “Ehrm, ask the guard, if you see them?”
> ...


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 21, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i've never found the GWR staff at reading exactly helpful -


I know a couple of them.  I'll pass on your comments.......


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 21, 2022)

1901 currently reported 50 minutes late passing Taplow, 1931 still at Paddington.



mx wcfc said:


> I know a couple of them. I'll pass on your comments.......



not (necessarily) all station staff...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 21, 2022)

1931 Penzance train reported as left Paddington 1942 (38 minutes late)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2022)

Hmm, not too late, but am a bit pissed and Plymouth is ultimate destination, think will jump on that rather than risk waking up in Penzance…


----------



## newme (Oct 21, 2022)

Well based on the last time I had to use public transport, a 45 minute walk at 5:40am, then a 15 minute train, then a 15 minute walk, then usually a shower since well an hour of walking even in the winter with shorts on makes me a sweaty bastard. Especially with a large hiking pack. The situation is no better now. I am currently trying to work out how to get 400 miles away once a month, seems thats a 80 minute plane journey on random days at stupid times or 4x the price for a 14 hour train then a questionable return time. Support the rail strikes but could the website please give me a potential return time so I can pretend I can make it there and lie about my willingness to do so.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2022)

Boom


----------



## newme (Oct 21, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Hmm, not too late, but am a bit pissed and Plymouth is ultimate destination, think will jump on that rather than risk waking up in Penzance…


Better than what I did when Penzance was my last destination, it was not supposed to be, the cleaners were not pleased about waking me. I was not pleased about being awake, I also did not like walking long distances at that time in the morning.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2022)

I was supposed to be driving today, reasons made me let the train take the strain…


----------



## A380 (Oct 22, 2022)

Thames Clipper Batersea to Canary Wharf. Not bad for £9.50. Then back to TCR on Cross Rail.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 22, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I was supposed to be driving today, reasons made me let the train take the strain…
> 
> View attachment 348202




On the plus side, the train I was booked to take arrived 70 minutes late, so have claimed 100% back in delay repay


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 22, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> On the plus side, the train I was booked to take arrived 70 minutes late, so have claimed 100% back in delay repay



good to hear from you - i was wondering if we needed to contact GWR and suggest a search of trains in the depot at plymouth...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## story (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Oct 29, 2022)

The home of London transport?


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 29, 2022)

Amstelveen bus station


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 29, 2022)

hash tag said:


> The home of London transport?



yes, and the sculpture had to be modified slightly 









						Day, 55 Broadway - Hidden London
					






					hidden-london.com


----------



## hash tag (Oct 29, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes, and the sculpture had to be modified slightly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gather they lopped 2 inches off 😮


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Nov 3, 2022)

I've just driven an Elizabeth Line "train" from Reading to Stratford through the as yet unopened lower level at Paddington. Amazing.


----------



## A380 (Nov 4, 2022)

Spoiler


----------



## T & P (Nov 4, 2022)

I was going to say Barnes!


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 4, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 350177
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My train tomorrow is a coach


----------



## A380 (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Nov 4, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> My train tomorrow is a coach



That’s why my train tomorrow was a Premier Inn tonight…


----------



## A380 (Nov 4, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I've just driven an Elizabeth Line "train" from Reading to Stratford through the as yet unopened lower level at Paddington. Amazing.
> View attachment 350069



The people in those sims always seem much nicer than real passengers…


----------



## hash tag (Nov 4, 2022)

A380 said:


> The people in those sims always seem much nicer than real passengers…


Top marks, well spotted. they are so much nicer in the sims and also, they don't jump, well not that I was aware of.
It is weird seeing them on your camera's getting on and off your train, even walking along paltforms.


----------



## T & P (Nov 9, 2022)

5.15 am and not a place open to have a proper drink. T3 is a dump


----------



## a_chap (Nov 9, 2022)

First World problem's thread is over there ------>


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 9, 2022)

T & P said:


> View attachment 350786
> 
> 5.15 am and not a place open to have a proper drink. T3 is a dump




BA lounge in T3 opens at 5am, so if you want the 0620 to Madrid you should dig a bit deeper when you buy the ticket.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2022)

Arriving at Newark Penn station and peering through dutty windows


----------



## story (Nov 9, 2022)

London to BrightonTTACH]


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 9, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> BA lounge in T3 opens at 5am, so if you want the 0620 to Madrid you should dig a bit deeper when you buy the ticket.


Better lounges in T3 than the BA one!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 9, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Better lounges in T3 than the BA one!




Yeah, but Virgin’s Clubhouse doesn’t open until 0630, so T & P will have jetted off before those lightweights show up…


----------



## passenger (Nov 9, 2022)

A strange one it is about a 12 to 15-minute walk from my home, never been there
and always thought Crawley was the nearest, that's 3 miles away, but this one is apparently
easy to avoid swiping your card at. My son has worked this out and his girlfriend
(mini) says it's a really nice walk to my flat from there.
Ifield West RH postcode.


----------



## T & P (Nov 10, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Yeah, but Virgin’s Clubhouse doesn’t open until 0630, so T & P will have jetted off before those lightweights show up…


Yes, I was boarding at 5.50. BA flight, ironically. Was surprised to see it departing  from T3. Thank fuck I didn’t pay for an upgrade.


----------



## T & P (Nov 10, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> BA lounge in T3 opens at 5am, so if you want the 0620 to Madrid you should dig a bit deeper when you buy the ticket.


Flying Club Europe back to London, so that won’t be an issue. Unfortunately my OH, who is joining me here this weekend but didn’t want to splash up on business class, wouldn’t be able to go into the lounge with me, so I’ll have to make do with the bars in the terminal.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 10, 2022)

T & P said:


> Yes, I was boarding at 5.50. BA flight, ironically. Was surprised to see it frosting from T3. Thank fuck I didn’t pay for an upgrade.




Yeah it's odd that that's now T3, was T5 pre-Covid. Had you been in club for the way out the BA lounge there would have been open. The lounge in Madrid is weird, hidden in the middle of the duty free shop, it is quite nice though, give your OH the slip...


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 10, 2022)

Coming soon. Reading Green Park.


----------



## A380 (Nov 10, 2022)

T & P said:


> View attachment 350786
> 
> 5.15 am and not a place open to have a proper drink. T3 is a dump


Who needs a drink when you can get a giant Toblerone?


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 10, 2022)

This is where you need to think outside of the box and get a few free samples at World of Whisky’s


----------



## Supine (Nov 11, 2022)

Big news for departure board enthusiasts


----------



## iona (Nov 12, 2022)

Waiting to leave a rainy Wellington


----------



## T & P (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 14, 2022)

I see you gave them the slip…


----------



## T & P (Nov 14, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I see you gave them the slip…


FWIW I offered to pay for her lounge access but she said it wasn’t worth it. Done my duty


----------



## 8ball (Nov 14, 2022)

T & P said:


> View attachment 351511



Is that one of those fancy bits you have to pay for?


----------



## T & P (Nov 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> Is that one of those fancy bits you have to pay for?


It’s free with a business class ticket, or you can pay to go in. Everything inside is free, though some lounges are better than others, and the best with the best food are restricted to first class pax only.

Some folk buy a  Priority Pass annual membership that allows you to use many business lounges across the world regardless of what ticket you have, but I think you need to be a fairly frequent flyer to get it to become good value for money.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 14, 2022)

T & P said:


> It’s free with a business class ticket, or you can pay to go in. Everything inside is free, though some lounges are better than others, and the best with the best food are restricted to first class pax only.
> 
> Some folk buy a  Priority Pass annual membership that allows you to use many business lounges across the world regardless of what ticket you have, but I think you need to be a fairly frequent flyer to get it to become good value for money.



I remember being livid when I first saw what business class was.
I actually naively thought it was set up so people could work during the flight, not so that people who thought they were important could be pampered.


----------



## T & P (Nov 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> I remember being livid when I first saw what business class was.
> I actually naively thought it was set up so people could work during the flight, not so that people who thought they were important could be pampered.


For European flights the difference in price can sometimes be small. Much more so if you happen to need to carry lots of luggage, as business lets you carry 64 kg vs zilch in basic economy- the cost of adding two suitcases to an economy fare can sometimes  be only slightly cheaper than flying business, never mind all the other perks like free food and booze, fast track and whatnot.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 14, 2022)

T & P said:


> For European flights the difference in price can sometimes be small. Much more so if you happen to need to carry lots of luggage, as business lets you carry 64 kg vs zilch in basic economy- the cost of adding two suitcases to an economy fare can sometimes  be only slightly cheaper than flying business, never mind all the other perks like free food and booze, fast track and whatnot.



Was this business or pleasure?


----------



## T & P (Nov 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> Was this business or pleasure?


The latter. We bought back shit loads of cheese and other food for Xmas.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 14, 2022)

T & P said:


> The latter. We bought back shit loads of cheese and other food for Xmas.



I guess posting it would have cost a few bob.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 14, 2022)

T & P said:


> FWIW I offered to pay for her lounge access but she said it wasn’t worth it. Done my duty


The money she's saved she probably reckons she can spend doing something better than waiting in a bland airport lounge with free coffee and ugly chairs. The fool!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 15, 2022)

She didn’t save any money.


----------



## A380 (Nov 21, 2022)

Sadly not the plan but services out of Liverpool Street buggered…


----------



## A380 (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## teuchter (Nov 21, 2022)

I've yet to go on one of those ... I like the concept.

Down with underfloor engines - trains shouldn't be buses.


----------



## T & P (Nov 21, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 352434


I guess the look of a train carriage corridor is not the main concern in the grand scheme of things, but I reckon there are plenty of corridors in the solitary wings of countless prisons that look more uplifting than that…


----------



## A380 (Nov 21, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I've yet to go on one of those ... I like the concept.
> 
> Down with underfloor engines - trains shouldn't be buses.



It’s a cool idea and seems to work.


----------



## A380 (Nov 21, 2022)

T & P said:


> I guess the look of a train carriage corridor is not the main concern in the grand scheme of things, but I reckon there are solitary wings of prisons that look more uplifting than that…



It’s a power car, well generator set.  They stick it in the middle of an electric train so you can run it on un-electrified tracks.


----------



## T & P (Nov 21, 2022)

A380 said:


> It’s a power car, well generator set.  They stick it in the middle of an electric train so you can ru. It on un electrified tracks.


Ah okay. I thought it was a night train’s carriage


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 21, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I've yet to go on one of those ... I like the concept.



what the heck is it?

i haven't taken a great deal of notice of new trains since about the late 80s so this looks like a concept that may have passed me by...



teuchter said:


> Down with underfloor engines - trains shouldn't be buses.















A380 said:


> It’s a power car, well generator set. They stick it in the middle of an electric train so you can ru. It on un electrified tracks.



hmm.

would a dual mode hastings diesel have been possible?


----------



## A380 (Nov 22, 2022)

Stadler bi-mode FLIRT trains* four-car units* (Class 755/4).








						British Rail Class 755 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## teuchter (Nov 22, 2022)

I think those thumper units had the same/similar engine to a class 73? It seems that in principle they could have been bi-mode.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 26, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 352990


All the shitholes on a single wall, an impressive and economical piece of chiselling 😎


----------



## T & P (Nov 26, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 352990


This almost feels like a smart quiz game on Radio 4. Arundel?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 26, 2022)

here 



Spoiler



(winchester guildhall)


----------



## Supine (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2022)

Supine said:


> View attachment 353130


Liking the giant egg cups.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## T & P (Nov 27, 2022)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 353164


Brighton?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 27, 2022)

Correct


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 29, 2022)

This afternoon - somewhere in Wales - trip to the homeland before Xmas.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> This afternoon - somewhere in Wales - trip to the homeland before Xmas.
> 
> 
> View attachment 353508



Isn’t that the turnyroundy bit?


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 29, 2022)

8ball said:


> Isn’t that the turnyroundy bit?



Crosskeys on the Ebbw Vale line - looking north where the fog had lifted. 

We did Newport to Crosskeys , then to Ebbw Vale and back to Cardiff -then back to London. 

The line is being upgraded with more  twin tracking for considerable flexibility. Having been involved in the previous century on getting this and the Vale of Glamorgan line being re-opened , it is a great credit to see how how the area has really improved in terms of ambience , and how well used in the middle of the day, the trains are.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> Crosskeys on the Ebbw Vale line - looking north where the fog had lifted.
> 
> We did Newport to Crosskeys , then to Ebbw Vale and back to Cardiff -then back to London.
> 
> The line is being upgraded with more  twin tracking for considerable flexibility. Having been involved in the previous century on getting this and the Vale of Glamorgan line being re-opened , it is a great credit to see how how the area has really improved in terms of ambience , and how well used in the middle of the day, the trains are.



I got that wrong then.  I thought it was Carmarthen.


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 29, 2022)

8ball said:


> I got that wrong then.  I thought it was Carmarthen.



We had a running joke till I retired from the railway , that the Station Manager at Carmarthen was really where I should have ended up. To the extent I got presented with a carriage clock engraved "from the staff at Carmarthen on your promotion to Buggleskely" - <the fictional station where Will Hay was SM in the splendid film "Oh Mr Porter" >


----------



## hash tag (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## T & P (Dec 4, 2022)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 354121


You posh bastard.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 4, 2022)

T & P said:


> You posh bastard.


We sailed straight passed ALL the shops in Oxford St, we set foot in none of them.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## plurker (Dec 4, 2022)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 354121


Very cool shot that, I like it.


----------



## Supine (Dec 7, 2022)

The most chaotic day of travel yet and I’ve only just set off. 

No trains from Euston, everyone sent to Kings Cross but I’ve just found a secret unannounced train to Glasgow. Almost in tears of stress and joy! We’ve just set off and the train is almost empty.


----------



## T & P (Dec 7, 2022)

Supine said:


> The most chaotic day of travel yet and I’ve only just set off.
> 
> No trains from Euston, everyone sent to Kings Cross but I’ve just found a secret unannounced train to Glasgow. Almost in tears of stress and joy! We’ve just set off and the train is almost empty.
> 
> View attachment 354649


Go & sit in first class!


----------



## story (Dec 9, 2022)

Why the fuck is it so fucking difficult to get from Brixton to Peckham and from Peckham to Brixton.for fucksake


----------



## 8ball (Dec 9, 2022)

story said:


> Why the fuck is it so fucking difficult to get from Brixton to Peckham and from Peckham to Brixton.for fucksake



Ruskin Park is in the way.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 9, 2022)

BassJunkie said:


> View attachment 340166On the train to London for lunch at the German Gymnasium. To be followed by a walk through Regent's Park and along the canal to Carnival!!


Sorry for thread derail....just wondered what you thought of German Gym. I ate there with my daughter last weekend. I found the food underwhelming but the black forest was dreadful. Once we broke the ice with our waitress we had a great laugh with her. Suggest she is not like this with many people. Maybe 4/10 from me.


----------



## BassJunkie (Dec 10, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Sorry for thread derail....just wondered what you thought of German Gym. I ate there with my daughter last weekend. I found the food underwhelming but the black forest was dreadful. Once we broke the ice with our waitress we had a great laugh with her. Suggest she is not like this with many people. Maybe 4/10 from me.


I enjoyed it, I had the Käsekrainer, Sauerkraut and Crispy Onions. I like to think you'd have go out of your way to make crispy onions badly. 

It's certainly not the best restaurant I've been to but it served its purpose - to fill us up with hearty food before a long walk/dance/drink around the carnival. 

I found the staff there a delight too.

I'd perhaps give it 7 out of 10.


----------



## iona (Dec 10, 2022)

Probably should've taken a picture of the much more photogenic gare de lille-flandres on my way past


----------



## hash tag (Dec 10, 2022)

iona said:


> View attachment 355054
> 
> Probably should've taken a picture of the much more photogenic gare de lille-flandres on my way past


Not jealous, not in the slightest.


----------



## A380 (Dec 10, 2022)

iona said:


> View attachment 355054
> 
> Probably should've taken a picture of the much more photogenic gare de lille-flandres on my way past



Is that one the old Paris Gare de Nord which they moved to Lille? If so it is very picturesque…


----------



## iona (Dec 10, 2022)

A380 said:


> Is that one the old Paris Gare de Nord which they moved to Lille? If so it is very picturesque…


I didn't know about that until I googled just now but yes, it is


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 10, 2022)

Forgot the photo until on the train


----------



## T & P (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## iona (Dec 10, 2022)

The front of Amsterdam Centraal is also much more picturesque than Rotterdam but I didn't take a photo of that either

It's gridlock in town and everyone's beeping their horns and letting off fireworks. Some football related thing I assume?


----------



## T & P (Dec 11, 2022)

iona said:


> View attachment 355150
> 
> The front of Amsterdam Centraal is also much more picturesque than Rotterdam but I didn't take a photo of that either
> 
> It's gridlock in town and everyone's beeping their horns and letting off fireworks. Some football related thing I assume?


Your pic has reminded me of one of the four times in my life when I’ve eaten cannabis, each one with hilarious consequences (for those around me at least). The Amsterdam instance was the second time I ingested it, against my better instincts after the first experience. This was literally the evening we were heading back to London, and the pot hit as we were looking at the massive departure board for our train to the airport.

My OH pretty much had to hand-hold walk me to the train, because I barely knew who I was or wtf I was doing there. And once at Schiphol airport, the interminably long concourses did my head in further. Then as I started to feel slightly better and less paranoid, I took it upon myself to retrieve a plush teddy bear I’d earlier lost at the airport, and what I thought was ten minutes turned out to be nearly 45, with my furious girlfriend waiting for me at the gate, and an even more furious set of passengers giving me the evil eye when we boarded.

Bottom line: mind your drugs if you’re due to use Amsterdam‘s transport system on the day.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 11, 2022)

T & P said:


> Your pic has reminded me of one of the four times in my life when I’ve eaten cannabis, each one with hilarious consequences (for those around me at least). The Amsterdam instance was the second time I ingested it, against my better instincts after the first experience. This was literally the evening we were heading back to London, and the pot hit as we were looking at the massive departure board for our train to the airport.
> 
> My OH pretty much had to hand-hold walk me to the train, because I barely knew who I was or wtf I was doing there. And once at Schiphol airport, the interminably long concourses did my head in further. Then as I started to feel slightly better and less paranoid, I took it upon myself to retrieve a plush teddy bear I’d earlier lost at the airport, and what I thought was ten minutes turned out to be nearly 45, with my furious girlfriend waiting for me at the gate, and an even more furious set of passengers giving me the evil eye when we boarded.
> 
> Bottom line: mind your drugs if you’re due to use Amsterdam‘s transport system on the day.


Had a similar experience when I had a bike in Amsterdam and got a train to the port and a ferry part of the way home.
Instead of ending up at home, I ended up about 60 miles from home in Worthing I think, where I slept for the night, I think, before going straight to work next morning


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## iona (Dec 11, 2022)

I'm on a train UPSTAIRS


----------



## iona (Dec 11, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 355187


I hate that station so much. Always get lost on the way in and out of there - Buchanan St too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2022)

iona said:


> I hate that station so much. Always get lost on the way in and out of there - Buchanan St too.


They wrecked it with the upgrade.  I like the exterior, but they removed the character inside. ☹️


----------



## iona (Dec 11, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> They wrecked it with the upgrade.  I like the exterior, but they removed the character inside. ☹️


It's the whole area that gets me. All them tall buildings set out on that bloody grid pattern so you can't see the sky and you have no idea which direction you're facing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2022)

iona said:


> It's the whole area that gets me. All them tall buildings set out on that bloody grid pattern so you can't see the sky and you have no idea which direction you're facing.


Yeah, central Glasgow’s grid is confusing.


----------



## iona (Dec 11, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Yeah, central Glasgow’s grid is confusing.


I actually like other bits of Glasgow but it's mentally filed under "cities I hate" just because that's the first thing I experience whenever I visit and the last thing I remember on leaving.


----------



## iona (Dec 11, 2022)

T & P said:


> Your pic has reminded me of one of the four times in my life when I’ve eaten cannabis, each one with hilarious consequences (for those around me at least). The Amsterdam instance was the second time I ingested it, against my better instincts after the first experience. This was literally the evening we were heading back to London, and the pot hit as we were looking at the massive departure board for our train to the airport.
> 
> My OH pretty much had to hand-hold walk me to the train, because I barely knew who I was or wtf I was doing there. And once at Schiphol airport, the interminably long concourses did my head in further. Then as I started to feel slightly better and less paranoid, I took it upon myself to retrieve a plush teddy bear I’d earlier lost at the airport, and what I thought was ten minutes turned out to be nearly 45, with my furious girlfriend waiting for me at the gate, and an even more furious set of passengers giving me the evil eye when we boarded.
> 
> Bottom line: mind your drugs if you’re due to use Amsterdam‘s transport system on the day.


I thought I was fine until my train was leaving Gouda station about an hour ago and I could swear I saw a cow just chilling in a normal suburban garden...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## a_chap (Dec 11, 2022)

'tis Hairways.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## cesare (Dec 12, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 355379View attachment 355380


You're on your way to or from Tiree?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 12, 2022)

cesare said:


> You're on your way to or from Tiree?



No, Edinburgh to Southampton. Travel chaos right now…

This was last night’s flight…


----------



## cesare (Dec 12, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> No, Edinburgh to Southampton. Travel chaos right now…
> 
> This was last night’s flight…
> 
> View attachment 355413


Hope your journey improves!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 12, 2022)

cesare said:


> Hope your journey improves!



Just walked in to my office now, 24 hours after leaving a hotel in Glasgow...


----------



## cesare (Dec 12, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Just walked in to my office now, 24 hours after leaving a hotel in Glasgow...


Oh my word, you must be knackered!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 12, 2022)

cesare said:


> Oh my word, you must be knackered!



Yeah, could do with a wee lie down right now!


----------



## cesare (Dec 12, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Yeah, could do with a wee lie down right now!


Hopefully your office has some sort of comfy chair or sofa somewhere so you can rest your eyes 🛋️ 💤


----------



## iona (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 12, 2022)

That's fabulous iona


----------



## iona (Dec 12, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> That's fabulous iona


I know! I almost missed it too, you have to do a detour to go through the massive empty entrance hall rather than just walking straight onto the boring modern platforms from the street.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 12, 2022)

That is great. Also the closest station to where I first met Frau Bahn


----------



## [62] (Dec 12, 2022)

Not long left for this signal box.


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 14, 2022)

Yesterday afternoon........Metroland !


----------



## T & P (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 20, 2022)

T & P said:


> View attachment 356437




Private flying, like the true gentleman you are


----------



## T & P (Dec 20, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Private flying, like the true gentleman you are


Yes old chap, I decided I fancied myself a spot of last minute Xmas shopping in New York…




Alas, not quite. I was there to deliver some purchases to a wealthy customer before he jets off in his private plane. One can but dream, though…

Nice tidy little airport, and they claim they can have you on a helicopter for London in six minutes flat from touching down. If I had that kind of money, I would!


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2022)

What a terrible mess Waterloo bridge is. It is littered, both sides with loads of these signs


----------



## teuchter (Dec 27, 2022)

Prize for naming the pass.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2022)

I was at Paddington but the tube station was closed due to overcrowding so I'm walking to Warren Street now.


----------



## [62] (Dec 27, 2022)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 357424
> View attachment 357425
> 
> Prize for naming the pass.



Somewhere around Pitlochry? Pass name unknown.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 27, 2022)

[62] said:


> Somewhere around Pitlochry? Pass name unknown.


Correct but no name no prize.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 27, 2022)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 357424
> View attachment 357425
> 
> Prize for naming the pass.


Killecrankie?


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 27, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Correct but no name no prize.



I was going to suggest the White Pass and Yukon RR .......


----------



## teuchter (Dec 27, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Killecrankie?


Correct with points deducted for spelling.


----------



## cesare (Dec 27, 2022)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 357424
> View attachment 357425
> 
> Prize for naming the pass.


Màm Barrisdale?

Edit: incorrect and too late


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 28, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Killecrankie?


Untrue fact: I leapt across the gorge whilst pursued by English soldiers.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 28, 2022)

cesare said:


> Màm Barrisdale?
> 
> Edit: incorrect and too late


The railway network hasn't quite reached Mam Barrisdale yet.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Dec 29, 2022)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 357636
> 
> View attachment 357637


T2 Heathrow. I suspect you are going to claim you weren't flying....


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 29, 2022)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 357636
> 
> View attachment 357637




Adulting 


Although it looks suspiciously like you’re on a bus leaving the airport, so minus 8 grown-ups points.


----------



## A380 (Dec 29, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Adulting
> 
> 
> Although it looks suspiciously like you’re on a bus leaving the airport, so minus 8 grown-ups points.



No, he’s obviously in a massive four by four judging by the height. Probably jetted back from a couple of nights in the Maldives.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 29, 2022)

A380 said:


> T2 Heathrow. I suspect you are going to claim you weren't flying....


Just testing some drones.


----------



## teuchter (Saturday at 8:48 PM)

Big news - they finally cleaned the seats on a Bakerloo line train.


----------



## teuchter (Tuesday at 12:13 PM)

What could possibly lift the spirits on a cold, dark, wet and miserable January morning?

Perhaps the sight of the newly rebuilt crossover complex to the west of Lewisham station, hopefully heralding improved reliability for commuter services in the south east of London and beyond?


----------



## hash tag (Wednesday at 11:13 PM)




----------



## [62] (Yesterday at 10:06 AM)




----------



## T & P (Yesterday at 10:38 AM)

^ That train is doing it wrong.


----------



## Jennaonthebeach (Yesterday at 12:35 PM)

Standing, freezing on platform 5b at Ashfield International waiting for the train back to Dover - Monday 5pm.


----------

